# KCubing (Kansas city cubing group)



## biscuit (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello Cubers in the Kansas City area! There are a few cubers in the Kansas city area(ish) that are trying to get together and cube. The conversation so far has been on https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?49466-Lawrence-Kansas-competition

If you are in the Kansas city area this would be a good thread for you to follow (wink wink) We have had one meet up so far. I you are interested in coming just join the conversation! Right now we are preparing for the Lawrence comp on November first. We are thinking about another meet up in a week or two.

P.S. Pyraminx is bad and you should never do it.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 8, 2014)

BTW, the link from the other thread doesn't work, but I found it through your latest posts. I know the 18th is a Saturday and doesn't work for you, but would Friday the 17th or Sunday the 19th.


----------



## danchoi955 (Oct 8, 2014)

We are completely out of town on that weekend starting the 17th. Again, I'm hoping for the 25th, evening for a practice. I'm in the Olathe area so hit me up if anyone close by needs a ride.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 8, 2014)

I could do the 25th, but Biscuit said that he couldn't. Man I wish there was a date that would work for us all.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 9, 2014)

We just have to do what would work best for the most people. I don't think I can come this month (stuff has come up)


----------



## RjFx2 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm going to the competition, i don't know if I could meet up before then, but i'd like to try.


----------



## danchoi955 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey guys, anyone going to the chess tournament at Blue Valley Chess Classic on the 25th? That would be a great time to practice cubing between matches. I have two cubers with me, my son and his friend. It's a whole day tournament, so I was thinking that we could have the cubing practice at 6 or 7pm. Maybe same place as last time at Barnes & Noble. Who can make it?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 16, 2014)

I can make that the 25th. Wanna have a quick game of chess or two as well? I am not that good at chess, but love playing.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 17, 2014)

Dang I wish I could go... Chess and cubing? That sounds fun


----------



## danchoi955 (Oct 22, 2014)

The meeting on the 25th this Saturday is on. I definitely have two cubers with me. As you all know the competition is Nov. 1st so meeting up before hand is a benefit to all. Sounds like Rocky0701 will make it, and a maybe for RjFx2. Anyone else? If no one else, I'm consider having it at the Starbucks on 135th and Blackbob which is near my house. Let me know.

*What:* Cubing practices/discussion/comp/get-together to prepare for *Lawrence Comp* on Nov. 1st
*Date:* Saturday, 25th Oct. 2014
*Time:* 7PM-9PM
*Where:* Barnes & Noble Book Store's coffee shop, 119th & Roe, Overland Park, KS
*What to bring:* 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, skewb, pyraminx, etc.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey danchoi. I can't make 7 because my parents are going to a world series party and wouldn't be able to drop me off since the game starts at 7. Saturday is really the only time I could make it this weekend because I have band on Friday and am going to the Cheifs game on Sunday. I know you have a chess tournament on Saturday, but could you do it any earlier? Sorry for the short notice.


----------



## danchoi955 (Oct 23, 2014)

We are going out to dinner, not sure if we will be done any earlier. You need a ride?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok, I will get on here and communicate more. We'll figure it out. Yeah I probably would need a ride. No offence, but my parents probably wouldn't want a guy that I met on the internet driving me around


----------



## danchoi955 (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm not seeing a whole lot of interest in the meeting tomorrow, but we'll be there. Rocky0701 - no offence taken. Would 6pm be better?


----------



## RjFx2 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey Rocky, you going to the competition? me and my brother are going


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 25, 2014)

danchoi955 said:


> I'm not seeing a whole lot of interest in the meeting tomorrow, but we'll be there. Rocky0701 - no offence taken. Would 6pm be better?


I'll check with my parents and get back to you tomorrow morning, but probably. Can you guys bring all your cubes that you could potentially trade? I don't have a ton, but I'll bring mine.



RjFx2 said:


> Hey Rocky, you going to the competition? me and my brother are going


I don't think so, I am going to a marching competition for band and it will probably take up most of the day. If I can go it will just be in the morning for a couple of hours. Are you going tomorrow night?


----------



## RjFx2 (Oct 25, 2014)

I can't make it tonight, sorry.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey, I talked to my parents and they said no. Sorry. They said that since they already have plans for the World Series party they don't want to cancel at the last minute to come to Barnes and Noble with me, they want me to either find out a different date, or to wait until the next competition.


----------



## danchoi955 (Oct 25, 2014)

Ok, we are going to cancel. Two is not enough for a party. I will try to plan something for this week before the competition. Anyone interested? Wednesday night might work.


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 26, 2014)

go royals


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 26, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> go royals


Thanks Rowe!


----------



## danchoi955 (Oct 28, 2014)

Anyone wants to get together one last time before the Lawrence Comp? Say Wednesday around 7 or 8pm?


----------



## danchoi955 (Oct 29, 2014)

Cubing practice if anyone's interested, tonight at Starbucks off of 169HW and 119th, in Overland Park. Around 7PM, practice and watch the Royals play.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 2, 2014)

How did the comp go? I did okay at my XC nats


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 2, 2014)

biscuit said:


> How did the comp go? I did okay at my XC nats


It was really fun! Sorry that you couldn't go. There were just under 50 competitors so I bet that they will make it a regular thing which will be pretty cool. 

Danchoi: It was nice meeting you guys, I saw some of PhiLong's times on my phone after I left. We definitely should do meetups in the future!


----------



## RjFx2 (Nov 2, 2014)

I went to the competition, had a great time. I'm surprised I didn't meet a ton of people from here, here's my results: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=688&compid=25
I feel like I did pretty good. I just barely didn't make the soft cutoff for 4x4, got a 1:40.4, because I tried pressing the timer like four times but it didn't stop, oh well.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 2, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> I went to the competition, had a great time. I'm surprised I didn't meet a ton of people from here, here's my results: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=688&compid=25
> I feel like I did pretty good. I just barely didn't make the soft cutoff for 4x4, got a 1:40.4, because I tried pressing the timer like four times but it didn't stop, oh well.


Nice job! Your Pyraminx was really good. Anyone in the Olathe area want to do another meetup?


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 2, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> It was really fun! Sorry that you couldn't go. There were just under 50 competitors so I bet that they will make it a regular thing which will be pretty cool.



Correction: I WILL be making this a regular thing. I'm planning to have one in the Spring. Optimally, I would have one in early March and another one in early/mid May. Unfortunately, there probably won't be one during the summer as my school wouldn't be open.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 3, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Correction: I WILL be making this a regular thing. I'm planning to have one in the Spring. Optimally, I would have one in early March and another one in early/mid May. Unfortunately, there probably won't be one during the summer as my school wouldn't be open.


Awesome! I look forward to the next one.


----------



## danchoi955 (Nov 3, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> It was really fun! Sorry that you couldn't go. There were just under 50 competitors so I bet that they will make it a regular thing which will be pretty cool.
> 
> Danchoi: It was nice meeting you guys, I saw some of PhiLong's times on my phone after I left. We definitely should do meetups in the future!



Hey, Phi is all for it. We are going to the comp in Oklahoma on the 15th, so we can certainly do a meetup relatively soon. I have to check with our schedule and then see if anyone else is interested. Rocky0701, saw that you made 9th on 3x3 for the final round. Too bad you had to leave early. Phi made 13th overall, he's pretty happy with that.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 4, 2014)

danchoi955 said:


> Hey, Phi is all for it. We are going to the comp in Oklahoma on the 15th, so we can certainly do a meetup relatively soon. I have to check with our schedule and then see if anyone else is interested. Rocky0701, saw that you made 9th on 3x3 for the final round. Too bad you had to leave early. Phi made 13th overall, he's pretty happy with that.


Awesome! Let me know which dates work for you.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 4, 2014)

sweet! Hopefully I can go next time  I am trying to learn simple roux right now. Maybe that can improve my (pitiful) times!


----------



## danchoi955 (Nov 10, 2014)

Anyone locally in the KC area wants to get together this Wednesday night for another cubing practice? We are on our way to the comp in Oklahoma this weekend.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 10, 2014)

danchoi955 said:


> Anyone locally in the KC area wants to get together this Wednesday night for another cubing practice? We are on our way to the comp in Oklahoma this weekend.


I will probably be able to.


----------



## danchoi955 (Nov 11, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I will probably be able to.



That's great. We might have a record breaking turnout...four people! 
Let's meet at the Starbucks near Hen House on the southwest corner of 135th and Blackbob in Olathe.

At Starbucks around 7PM for Wednesday night.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 13, 2014)

How did it go today?


----------



## danchoi955 (Nov 13, 2014)

biscuit said:


> How did it go today?



Not bad, slowly building up a group. So far I've met five different people, with three from off-line. And the idea of having it once or twice a month is realistic. Today there were three total, and Zach, who's a senior in HS, is really interested. But it's still kind of hard to get everyone together since someone is always busy with something. For the next one, I'm open to ideas, time, and location. Wednesday's will not always be ideal. Saturday mornings or evenings might work. If we can keep it within/closed-to Overland Park is reasonable.


----------



## wallieCuber (Nov 13, 2014)

danchoi955 said:


> Not bad, slowly building up a group. So far I've met five different people, with three from off-line. And the idea of having it once or twice a month is realistic. Today there were three total, and Zach, who's a senior in HS, is really interested. But it's still kind of hard to get everyone together since someone is always busy with something. For the next one, I'm open to ideas, time, and location. Wednesday's will not always be ideal. Saturday mornings or evenings might work. If we can keep it within/closed-to Overland Park is reasonable.



Hey there, this is Zachary. Saturday mornings will likely be perfect for me. Last night was tons of fun, I enjoyed meeting up with you. I really think this could be used as a way to promote cubing in Kansas in addition to the 2 upcoming competitions.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey, my Dad was working late and my mom had a chiropractor's appointment, so I couldn't get a ride.


----------



## danchoi955 (Nov 13, 2014)

Two upcoming? Umm...which ones are those? When?


----------



## RjFx2 (Nov 13, 2014)

Saturday mornings would probably be best, but not this Saturday if you're hoping for that. I have things Saturday evening all the time, and sometimes things on Wednesday, so mostly Saturday mornings.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 14, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> Saturday mornings would probably be best, but not this Saturday if you're hoping for that. I have things Saturday evening all the time, and sometimes things on Wednesday, so mostly Saturday mornings.


Saturday mornings usually work for me too.


----------



## danchoi955 (Nov 14, 2014)

We are leaving for Norman, OK today. Hopefully, the weather isn't too bad coming back. Anyone else from KC is going to that competition?

As far as meeting for the next practice, I would say, not the next two weekends. 29th is feasible, but I'm sure everyone is out shopping for having guests from out of town. I'm open to suggestion for that Saturday...and morning seems like a good time (helps me to get out of bed and coffee is better served in mornings than nights). Anyone for the 29th? We can meet at LaMar's Donuts by the KU Edward Campus.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 15, 2014)

danchoi955 said:


> We are leaving for Norman, OK today. Hopefully, the weather isn't too bad coming back. Anyone else from KC is going to that competition?
> 
> As far as meeting for the next practice, I would say, not the next two weekends. 29th is feasible, but I'm sure everyone is out shopping for having guests from out of town. I'm open to suggestion for that Saturday...and morning seems like a good time (helps me to get out of bed and coffee is better served in mornings than nights). Anyone for the 29th? We can meet at LaMar's Donuts by the KU Edward Campus.


Tell PhiLong good luck, especially in skewb! The 29th may work, I don't know what my family will be doing, but as it comes closer I will let you know.


----------



## danchoi955 (Nov 16, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Tell PhiLong good luck, especially in skewb! The 29th may work, I don't know what my family will be doing, but as it comes closer I will let you know.



Phi did great! 2nd in pyraminx, 5th in skewb, 6th in 2x2, and 9th in 3x3. Only two ppl from Kansas that I know: Phi and Zach P. (3rd in 2x2). So both Kansans came home with medals. 
Talked to the delegate and other supporters...I might have the help I need to do a comp in Olathe.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 16, 2014)

danchoi955 said:


> Phi did great! 2nd in pyraminx, 5th in skewb, 6th in 2x2, and 9th in 3x3. Only two ppl from Kansas that I know: Phi and Zach P. (3rd in 2x2). So both Kansans came home with medals.
> Talked to the delegate and other supporters...I might have the help I need to do a comp in Olathe.


Wow! Sounds like he did awesome. A comp in Olathe would be great! Any ideas yet, or are you just kind've thinking about it. I will be glad to help.


----------



## danchoi955 (Nov 18, 2014)

Dec or Jan, which is likely for snow and bad weather, but I want to attract local ppl and ppl who are new at it. However, the chance of attracting lots of ppl might be low. Maybe even over winter breaks?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 19, 2014)

danchoi955 said:


> Dec or Jan, which is likely for snow and bad weather, but I want to attract local ppl and ppl who are new at it. However, the chance of attracting lots of ppl might be low. Maybe even over winter breaks?


That sounds like a little bit of short notice though, I guess if the turnout is small it will jist mean more evnts though.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 19, 2014)

It would definitely have to be in January. Also I have family in on the 29th


----------



## danchoi955 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Meeting Sat 29th @ LaMar's Donuts 9-11AM*

I'm planning for the next meeting, which will be this Saturday on the 29th of November. We'll do it in the morning from 9AM to 11AM, anyone interested?

The tentative plan is at LaMar's Donuts by the KU Edward Campus (127th and Quivira). And let's talk about setting up the comp. I have location, just need a good solid date.

So far I have two verbal confirmations for the meeting: Phi and John T.

Biscuit - only two hours in the morning, you can do it!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ok. I can make it.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 27, 2014)

It's not the length but the getting there that can be a problem... I have family in town so again probably not. SOME TIME!?!?! Also I know this is a bit in advance but who is planning on going to the Lawrence comp? (march 28th) I think I can go but bit in the future obviously


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 27, 2014)

biscuit said:


> It's not the length but the getting there that can be a problem... I have family in town so again probably not. SOME TIME!?!?! Also I know this is a bit in advance but who is planning on going to the Lawrence comp? (march 28th) I think I can go but bit in the future obviously



I'm going to the Lawrence comp!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 27, 2014)

biscuit said:


> It's not the length but the getting there that can be a problem... I have family in town so again probably not. SOME TIME!?!?! Also I know this is a bit in advance but who is planning on going to the Lawrence comp? (march 28th) I think I can go but bit in the future obviously


Unless something comes up, me too!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 29, 2014)

danchoi955 said:


> I'm planning for the next meeting, which will be this Saturday on the 29th of November. We'll do it in the morning from 9AM to 11AM, anyone interested?
> 
> The tentative plan is at LaMar's Donuts by the KU Edward Campus (127th and Quivira). And let's talk about setting up the comp. I have location, just need a good solid date.
> 
> ...


Is the meetup still on? I am here


----------



## GirlCuber (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey! I would love to join the KCubing group. Where do you guys communicate through now? Do you still have meet ups?
Thanks,
Emma


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 30, 2014)

We aren't really an organized group, mostly just some guys who live in the Overland Park/Olathe area and have had a few meetups. We just talk through here and sometimes through text. We haven't had a meetup in like a month, but I would like to have another one in a little while. Any ideas on dates and a location everyone? Also most of us are going to the Lawrence Kansas competition in March, do you think you'll be there? Also a few of us were going to work together to organize a competiton in late February. Hope you could come to one of the meet ups some time!


----------



## danchoi955 (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry, been busy with the holidays and putting my 3d printer together (should have just bought a pre-assembled one, but they're too expensive). (and no, you can't really print a cube with this thing, not strong enough). Yes, we need to have another meeting soon. I know one person is on a ski trip, and another I can't seem to get a hold of...and this weekend I'll be busy with either chess or rock climbing comp, not sure which. If my sons don't do chess, I'm going rock climbing. Actually, this Friday might not be too bad. If there's at least three ppl, we can have it at Lamar's Donuts again, around 11AM? I thought the last one we had there was awesome, five sub-20 persons doing cubing factory.

Emma, you would be very welcome to meet up. The previous meeting, there was a good range of ages from 11 to 18 and we all brought great ideas to help improve each other.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 30, 2014)

Yeah, I might be able to Friday, but probably not at 11, probably closer to 3 or 4 PM


----------



## danchoi955 (Dec 31, 2014)

I have another person that says 3pm would be better, ok then, let's do 3pm at Lamar's. Anyone else say yes to that? PM me for additional information and location.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 2, 2015)

I may or may not be able to go, it depends on when my parents get off work.


----------



## danchoi955 (Jan 2, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> I may or may not be able to go, it depends on when my parents get off work.



PM me if you need a ride


----------



## biscuit (Jan 2, 2015)

Just saying but Lamar's closes at noon dose it not?


----------



## danchoi955 (Jan 2, 2015)

My bad...closes at 4PM, well...let's still do it and then take it elsewhere after 4PM. Like Starbucks or something.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey Dan! Sorry, but I couldn't go because my Dad took me to the DMV beforehand to get my restricted license since they close at 4:30 and the wait was awful. Did you and Zach get some more stuff figured out though?


----------



## danchoi955 (Jan 3, 2015)

Feb 21st is pending...searching for a delegate, they all seems to be busy.

Five ppl in all, 2-hr of fun.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 5, 2015)

Alright. Have you tried asking Kit? He might not be able to do that date because of the Lawrence comp, but I bet he would be willing to be a delegate.


----------



## danchoi955 (Jan 15, 2015)

Anyone for cubing practice this Saturday?


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jan 15, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Alright. Have you tried asking Kit? He might not be able to do that date because of the Lawrence comp, but I bet he would be willing to be a delegate.



Why would he be unwilling because of my comp? You DO know that Shaden Smith will be the delegate for Lawrence Spring 2015, right?


----------



## danchoi955 (Jan 16, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Why would he be unwilling because of my comp? You DO know that Shaden Smith will be the delegate for Lawrence Spring 2015, right?



Kit replied yesterday and said he had a conflict and couldn't do it.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey guys, anyone up for another meet up sometime in like late February? I ran into danchoi955 at Lowe's today and we talked about it. I am free pretty much every weekend in February expect this Saturday.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 5, 2015)

I would love to. I have a scout thing this Saturday. Next Saturday would not work either but the other two could work


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 5, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I would love to. I have a scout thing this Saturday. Next Saturday would not work either but the other two could work


Awesome! How about Saturday February 21st at Lamar's doughnuts again at 10:00?


----------



## biscuit (Feb 6, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Awesome! How about Saturday February 21st at Lamar's doughnuts again at 10:00?




That's when I have Kendo but I may be able to make it... (Kendo is Japanese sword fighting and there are free classes twice a week in kansas city. If you want to know more PM me)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 9, 2015)

biscuit said:


> That's when I have Kendo but I may be able to make it... (Kendo is Japanese sword fighting and there are free classes twice a week in kansas city. If you want to know more PM me)


Ah ok. How about Saturday the 28th at 10:00?


----------



## biscuit (Feb 9, 2015)

It's not paid so I am ok skipping (I usually don't make it anyway) That may work but it depends on if my dad is work and stuff (to early for me to tell)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 12, 2015)

Alright. We'll probably have to wait for a third person to come though, I am fine with it just being us two, but it's not really a meetup unless it's three or more people.


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey KC Cubers. I am pretty new around here. I will give a brief background of myself. I learned to complete a rubik's cube in 2007 and quickly got my beginner method down to 1:30ish. I recently decided that 1:35 wasn't enough for me and started trying to improve after taking about a 6 year hiatus in college and early professional life. I am currently down around 1:00 average of 5 and trying to learn Intuitive F2L + 4LLL in order to push down around 0:30. My main question is would a scrub like me be welcome at an event like this haha. I would not consider myself a speed cuber by any means but am very interested in the trade and trying to get better.

Psyph3r


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 17, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> Hey KC Cubers. I am pretty new around here. I will give a brief background of myself. I learned to complete a rubik's cube in 2007 and quickly got my beginner method down to 1:30ish. I recently decided that 1:35 wasn't enough for me and started trying to improve after taking about a 6 year hiatus in college and early professional life. I am currently down around 1:00 average of 5 and trying to learn Intuitive F2L + 4LLL in order to push down around 0:30. My main question is would a scrub like me be welcome at an event like this haha. I would not consider myself a speed cuber by any means but am very interested in the trade and trying to get better.
> 
> Psyph3r


Of course! Pretty much any cuber of any speed is welcome, you'll probably learn a lot too. We pretty much just hang out and talk, do races and other stuff, it's a lot of fun. Also, a speed cuber doesn't have to be fast, just any cuber who wants to solve as fast as possible and improve. Good luck getting to 30 seconds. If you have any questions feel free to PM me.

Anyone else wanna come to the meetup?


----------



## biscuit (Feb 17, 2015)

I have not talked to my parents about it yet. Because of my dad's work schedule it can be hard to know if I can get places till about a day before. I would not count me as a definite. I will try but no promises.


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 18, 2015)

I need a lot of help with F2L haha I have just switched to F2L from slotting single cubies and it has dropped my time from about 60 seconds to 1:30-2:00. I know I have to just power through and learn it and it will make me faster but it is definitely frustrating.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 18, 2015)

yeah learning F2L is frustrating but give it some time and it will increase your times immensely. If we both go to the meet up I can help you out


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 18, 2015)

That sounds great. I am unsure whether the 10:00 time is am or pm. could someone fill me in on that haha.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 18, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> That sounds great. I am unsure whether the 10:00 time is am or pm. could someone fill me in on that haha.


AM, sorry. Yeah, my times went up quite a bit when I was first learning F2L too. They'll go back down, and once they do you'll realize how much easier it is than doing corners and edges seperate.


----------



## danchoi955 (Feb 19, 2015)

The 28th is perfect! We will be there. Lamar's again right?


----------



## Bldnoob (Feb 23, 2015)

Man I'll tell you I will be the first to solve a 5x5 from Missouri BLD. And David Ali needs to watch out cause I'm going for high state rankings.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 23, 2015)

Bldnoob said:


> Man I'll tell you I will be the first to solve a 5x5 from Missouri BLD. And David Ali needs to watch out cause I'm going for high state rankings. ��


Awesome! Good luck. Maybe I'll be the first from Kansas in a year or two.


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 23, 2015)

Is there a page that keeps up with state records?


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 23, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> Is there a page that keeps up with state records?



http://www.cubingusa.com/state.php?state=KS&event=333&single=1&submit=Submit


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 23, 2015)

Haha so by recording a time of 1:00 I would be in the top 20 recorded times in Kansas history? (I read further into the site and now see that you have to authorize them to release your scores so I would be in the top 20 that have clicked a button).

Additionally, how do you perform a finger tricky F R U R' U' F' I cant seem to get an F or F' without a full hand readjustment.

I just went ham on Amazon this week. Picked up a Dayan Zanchi Stickerless, Fangshi Shuang Ren, Gans III 57, Moyu Aolong v2, and some differential oil haha (the worst part is I am not even sub 1 minute yet). I guess my thought process is fun toys makes learning easier.

It also turns out that I will be able to attend the event next saturday. Can't wait to finally meet you guys and see your awesome solve abilities! Also which Lamar's are we meeting at and do i need to wear a rose or some other defining characteristic on my clothing?


----------



## biscuit (Feb 23, 2015)

my dad has work and my mom has a thing for church this Saturday so probably can't come. I WILL make it to the comp atleast


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 23, 2015)

biscuit said:


> my dad has work and my mom has a thing for church this Saturday so probably can't come. I WILL make it to the comp atleast


Ah, that sucks man. See you at Lawrence though.



Psyph3r said:


> Haha so by recording a time of 1:00 I would be in the top 20 recorded times in Kansas history? (I read further into the site and now see that you have to authorize them to release your scores so I would be in the top 20 that have clicked a button).
> 
> Additionally, how do you perform a finger tricky F R U R' U' F' I cant seem to get an F or F' without a full hand readjustment.
> 
> ...


I think that you have to sign up for CubingUSA to be on the list because I didn't see my name or a couple other people's. So not to ruin you spirits, but there's more than 20 of us  I just signed up, top 5 3x3 average! 

For the F R U R' U' F' you just have to regrip on the first F, then you can go straight through the R U R' U' without regripping and for the F', just push it up with your right thumb. I can show you how I do it this weekend.

Dang dude! You should get some other puzzles like a 4x4 or a 2x2.

It's at the Overland Park KU Edwards campus, 12520 Quivera road. You don't really need to wear anything special, I'll be wearing an Orange hoody that says Hawks on the front because I pretty much wear it everywhere. Now that biscuit isn't going the only person other than us would be danchoi with his son. Basically if you get there before us just pick a table (the one in the back corner is where we were at last time because it was kind of out of the way of everyone, so it's preferable) and set some cubes on the table and we'll be able to recognize you pretty quickly.

Edit: Also, what's your first name so I won't have to just be like "Hey, are you Psyph3r..?"


----------



## biscuit (Feb 24, 2015)

For some reason I can't figure out why don't you want to call him Psyph3r?


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 24, 2015)

My name is Anthony or Tony. 

I have a zanchi 2x2. A Rubik's 4x4 and 5x5 and a pillowed 7x7 v cube. Just don't know enough about any of them to even think about speed.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 24, 2015)

biscuit said:


> For some reason I can't figure out why don't you want to call him Psyph3r?


I am fine with calling him Psyph3r, but I'd rather just be able to talk to him using his name. It's just easier to communicate that way.

Edit: Ninja'd by Anthony (Psyhp3r) haha

Ok, I'll just call you Anthony unless we're on here.

That's kind of how I was when it came to other cubes, I wanted to get fast at 3x3 before I focused on them. 4x4 and 5x5 are my favorite


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 24, 2015)

I think 3x3 or 7x7 is my favorite right now. I mostly only solve 7x7 leisurely though messing with parity intuitively rather than memorizing algs it stimulates my brainicles haha.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 24, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I think 3x3 or 7x7 is my favorite right now. I mostly only solve 7x7 leisurely though messing with parity intuitively rather than memorizing algs it stimulates my brainicles haha.


Cool. I wish Zach was coming so you could see his 10x10 haha. It took my like five minutes to finish half a center.


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 24, 2015)

Haha that sounds like a monster. I am like you though I want to get fast (sub20) at 3x3 before moving on to others.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 25, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> Haha that sounds like a monster. I am like you though I want to get fast (sub20) at 3x3 before moving on to others.


That sounds like a good plan. I think you should probably start earlier than sub 20 though, because unless you progress insanely fast it should take you at least six months to become sub 20. You should get a shengshou 4x4 or an Aosu.


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 26, 2015)

It will be faster the more time I spend on it. I am the guy that does the cube 50 times at lunch because I just can't set it down haha.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 26, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> It will be faster the more time I spend on it. I am the guy that does the cube 50 times at lunch because I just can't set it down haha.


Lol, I remember being that guy. I've calmed down a bit though thank god.


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 26, 2015)

I have been timing my F2L and cross. I am basically about 8 seconds average on cross and about 40 second F2L. The biggest problem I have is finding pairs especially the second and third. I'm sure this comes at least partially from having bad cross times which leads to no cross look ahead.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 27, 2015)

don't time your self... Seriously when you are slow with f2l the best thing is to go away from the timer and just try to be as efficient as possible.

EDIT: Will you be coming to Lawrence pysph3r? If so I will help you with F2L and your cross. 

P.S don't think your to slow to go to comp. Learn at the meet up Saturday and look up stuff on youtube. At your times you should improve fairly quick and why not go to comp?


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Feb 27, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Cool. I wish Zach was coming so you could see his 10x10 haha. It took my like five minutes to finish half a center.



I don't have a 10x10.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 27, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I don't have a 10x10.


Oh, I meant Zachary Henry. Sorry, there are too many Zachs in KC


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 27, 2015)

It's just a weird Hangul that I have. I know I could go but I don't want to be doing minute long solves while other people do 20 seconds. 

You are probably right about f2l and timing. My biggest problem is pair recognition which is easier practiced without a timer.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 27, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> It's just a weird Hangul that I have. I know I could go but I don't want to be doing minute long solves while other people do 20 seconds.
> 
> You are probably right about f2l and timing. My biggest problem is pair recognition which is easier practiced without a timer.


Ah don't worry about it. You'll probably easily be sub 50 by then and the last competition in Lawrence had 8 people that averaged higher than 50. I think if you want to go, you should go. Don't worry about your times. It's just a fun experience whether you are fast or not. Doing untimed solves do help because then you feel less pressured by the timer.


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 27, 2015)

Let's see how I progress. If I can get to an Ao12 of sub 50 by then I will compete. Otherwise I will just hold off until the next one.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 27, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> Let's see how I progress. If I can get to an Ao12 of sub 50 by then I will compete. Otherwise I will just hold off until the next one.


Ok. I don't think you should have a problem with that since it's a month away. If you want pre register you just have to do it by March 21st or it's more expensive.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 28, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> Let's see how I progress. If I can get to an Ao12 of sub 50 by then I will compete. Otherwise I will just hold off until the next one.



If you go I and others (that are much faster than me) can help you. No one will judge you and if they do remind them that they were at that stage too. I can send you a TON of links of fast people saying that if you can solve it in under 10 minutes go! Here is one buy Noah Arthurs a good cuber and big on youtube. It's the FIRST thing he talks about https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xI0xfY5N0ZU He says it a lot better than I could. Watch the rest too as it's a good video


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 28, 2015)

biscuit said:


> If you go I and others (that are much faster than me) can help you. No one will judge you and if they do remind them that they were at that stage too. I can send you a TON of links of fast people saying that if you can solve it in under 10 minutes go! Here is one buy Noah Arthurs a good cuber and big on youtube. It's the FIRST thing he talks about https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xI0xfY5N0ZU He says it a lot better than I could. Watch the rest too as it's a good video



That was a very good video. I like the part where it says not to give up haha because I feel like F2L is a mountain.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 28, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> That was a very good video. I like the part where it says not to give up haha because I feel like F2L is a mountain.


Yeah, I really like Noah's videos, and pretty much all of the videos on Cubing World. Also check out Feliks' response video to Noah's mountain video.


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 28, 2015)

Great meetup this morning. Had a corner table at Lamar's and Dan's gang, Rocky, Myself, and Girl Cuber showed up. Had a nice little discussion about cubing. Some 3x3 races and a big 6 cube relay. I really enjoyed meeting all of you and want to meet back up soon.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 28, 2015)

Wish I could have been there. Did you learn any thing?


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 28, 2015)

I bought you a cube haha. I learned a lot. It is hard to learn anything specific in an hour but Rocky and I talked about look ahead quite a bit and how to get down with practicing F2L.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 1, 2015)

With the level you are at you really should not be to concerned with look ahead. While it's not bad simply drilling f2l and slow solving are what you should focus on now. Learning is different for every one so take this with a grain of salt

EDIT: Thank you for buying the cube! One thing is how will we recognize each other at the comp? You guys have met but you don't know what I look like and there is supposed to be close to 100 people there (or was it 80 projected?) Do you know you will be wearing something? We could chose a place to meet up or something. IDK open to suggestions

We could make a KCubing sign like at airport pick up


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 1, 2015)

biscuit said:


> With the level you are at you really should not be to concerned with look ahead. While it's not bad simply drilling f2l and slow solving are what you should focus on now. Learning is different for every one so take this with a grain of salt
> 
> EDIT: Thank you for buying the cube! One thing is how will we recognize each other at the comp? You guys have met but you don't know what I look like and there is supposed to be close to 100 people there (or was it 80 projected?) Do you know you will be wearing something? We could chose a place to meet up or something. IDK open to suggestions
> 
> We could make a KCubing sign like at airport pick up


I guess I do agree with what you're saying about look ahead. It really only comes into play when you already can recognize and execute cases pretty fast, because it's better to do that than to try looking for the next pair at your speed.

Since I haven't met you yet either Biscuit I think we should all post on here what we'll wear a day or two before hand so it's easier to recognize each other like that. I will probably just hang out at a table with Dan and his kids and whoever else is at the table anyway, so you should be able to find me.

Dan was thinking that it would be cool to do one more meetup like a week or so before the comp just for fun so maybe we could do that too.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 1, 2015)

I will see if I can come but getting out there can be a bit tough with the schedule our family has. It's possible I might be able to come with a friend of ours but she ha a life too

also I just got this pyra scramble U L' B R r' u' got a 5.28 which is a PB (yeah I stink)


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 1, 2015)

5.28 is nothing to snub your nose at. My PB pyra is like 1:20 haha... then again I don't actually know how to solve it yet so it is just me playing with the pyra trying to figure it out.


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 1, 2015)

I agree with the lookahead thing. But recognizing cases and the like will come with time. The main things that are killing my times right now are not being able to find the 2 cubies for the F2L pair and doing dumb things like unslotting and splitting solved pairs. The first comes through look ahead and the second comes through not being dumb haha.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 1, 2015)

I would argue that both come through practice. Really most things in cubing do. The first is dealt with look ahead but it becomes easier to find the pieces with practice. Another thing you may not realize is slowing you down is efficiency of how you pair them. To help with this do slow solves and watch walk through solves. I really like Feliks' walk through. 

Are you color neutral? If not start become CN as soon as possible. It only gets harder to switch

I would learn how to solve pyra before the comp. It's a really fun and quick event and then you have another event at the comp! It is really easy to learn and really fun


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 2, 2015)

I am white only currently. Color neutrality is something I played around with at one point. My question would be what is the most that being color neutral can net you? if you are doing the cross correctly maybe a second max?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 2, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I am white only currently. Color neutrality is something I played around with at one point. My question would be what is the most that being color neutral can net you? if you are doing the cross correctly maybe a second max?


A better cross and/or being able to see pairs in inspection. The only way it can really benefit you is if you are color neutral from the very start. You are already so used to white cross so you're always biased in solving. There are exceptions however, there are people who have fully switched to CN and it has worked out for them, but it takes a huge amount of practice. If you ever see yourself wanting to be CN, start now though because it becomes way harder later. It would be like if you were right handed and tried to train yourself to be left handed. You should however at least become dual cross neutral and be able to solve white/yellow cross. It gives you a pretty good advantage, but is still pretty easy to learn. Since the F2L pairs are really similar it's takes some getting used to but is worth it.

You should try being color neutral on other puzzles though, like odd layered big cubes, since you can just see the color of the center anyway it's very easy. Also on Pyraminx and 2x2.

Also, man I bet everyone's annoyed with us as much as we've been bumping this thread and the other thread haha


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 2, 2015)

Yea haha but I figure discussion is better than dead threads. If they get upset they can let us know to take it elsewhere.

As far as color neutrality though. I struggle inspecting white cross in the time alloted for inspection much less finding the best cross and then the related cross pieces. Seems like it would take tens of thousands of solves at least.


----------



## Bldnoob (Mar 2, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I am white only currently. Color neutrality is something I played around with at one point. My question would be what is the most that being color neutral can net you? if you are doing the cross correctly maybe a second max?



If you learn OP for BLD and use some of those algs. It helps with color neutrality. Or if you just do algs on any side of the cube a few times a day it will help. And lastly just rotate what side you do the cross on every solve. Then practice with all six sides thus giving color neutrality.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 2, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I struggle inspecting white cross in the time alloted for inspection much less finding the best cross and then the related cross pieces. Seems like it would take tens of thousands of solves at least.



I am trying to switch currently and I am fairly close (although I did have an entire trip to Utah to practice) Counter intuitively inspection is actually easier. I think I can explain it in a video better so I will make one and send it to you. But I will try to explain. At the begging of inspection I scan the cube to see what cross has the most pieces already in. this takes 1 second (unless the scramble is horrible) Then I work on that one (or I might see another one and compare them which doesn't take long) I find that my inspection time has gone down not up! Like I said I will make a video and post it to youtube


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 2, 2015)

I will work on color neutrality though I am starting to feel like each time I take a step forward I take two steps back. I learned full 2oll only 7 algs but I got slower then faster. Switched to intuitive f2l and got slower then made it back to my speed and now I'm gonna do this haha.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 2, 2015)

When you learn new things it really is 1 step forward 2 steps back... Then 100 steps forward with practice.


----------



## danchoi955 (Mar 2, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> I guess I do agree with what you're saying about look ahead. It really only comes into play when you already can recognize and execute cases pretty fast, because it's better to do that than to try looking for the next pair at your speed.
> 
> Since I haven't met you yet either Biscuit I think we should all post on here what we'll wear a day or two before hand so it's easier to recognize each other like that. I will probably just hang out at a table with Dan and his kids and whoever else is at the table anyway, so you should be able to find me.
> 
> Dan was thinking that it would be cool to do one more meetup like a week or so before the comp just for fun so maybe we could do that too.



Ha ha, I didn't learn anything new with this old brain of mine...yet hanging out with you all makes me feel young again, so it's a state of mind. Psyph3r and I talked about being young again...maybe there's a pill for that. 

We all need to continually push it, get our friends and family involved, and I don't mind picking ppl up if they need a ride; we all live pretty closed by. I'm just there to support my son, and if he's happy, I have no problem with making him do chores around the house (now if he's just big enough to mow the yard, that would be monumental). 

Let's have another practice session during the week of Spring Break; March 19 thru 21, we are available. And the Lawrence comp is the 28th! I continue to remind Phi to get the word out at his school and invite more friends to the practices. Once more people know about it, it's easy to have a support group to plan for an official competition, which I like to spear head this summer. Aside from the Lawrence comp, the next closest one is in Iowa, 5hrs away!


----------



## biscuit (Mar 2, 2015)

danchoi955 said:


> I continue to remind Phi to get the word out at his school and invite more friends to the practices. Once more people know about it, it's easy to have a support group to plan for an official competition, which I like to spear head this summer. Aside from the Lawrence comp, the next closest one is in Iowa, 5hrs away!



From what I hear the best way is just to take a cube to school (depending on the rules of the school) in spare time and at lunch phi (is it phil and you missed a l?) can cube and he WILL get interest from others (I am home schooled so I don't know how much free time he would have at school)


----------



## danchoi955 (Mar 2, 2015)

It's Phi, no L. He actually started everyone there on cubing at his middle school, which now has up to 20 avid cubers, but only about three that can actually do F2L. It became a problem really quickly, so now cubing is banded during class. At one point or another, both my kids, Phi and Minh, has over 20 3x3's. Now, we are down to about 10 since half of them got sold to their friends at school. The problem with a lot of kids in middle school is time...basketball and soccer seem to dominate so Saturday cubing practices are a low priority.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 2, 2015)

I've been trying to get people interested, but not as many people are into cubing as they are in middle school unfortunately. I have taught 4 people how to solve, but they don't really ever practice and I doubt half of them even still remember how. 

My parents are all for me hosting a comp though. Let's talk to whoever the delegate is at Lawrence and see if they'd be willing to be the delegate for us. 

Also, I believe I am free the 19th through the 22nd so is Saturday the 21st good?


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 3, 2015)

Cubing is something that requires dedication and practice even to get down to 1minute. A lot of people get into cubing to get that one golden solve where they complete the cube without looking at their notes and then they are happy after that. 

I personally am not going to be happy until I can do a cube from the time I pick it up to solved in 20 seconds or less. I am not sure how long that will take but I am willing to put in the time.

Dan hit it on the head. We both wish there was a pill to be young again you would be surprised how much different your brain is as you get older. I bet when I was 18 I would have been down to 30 seconds by now but it just takes me longer to do almost everything. haha


----------



## biscuit (Mar 4, 2015)

It really only takes practice When you are older it may take more but you can! That's the great thing about cubing. Almost anyone can


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 4, 2015)

biscuit said:


> It really only takes practice When you are older it may take more but you can! That's the great thing about cubing. Almost anyone can


Yup, I really like MarcelP's introduction thread because it is full of older cubers.



Psyph3r said:


> Cubing is something that requires dedication and practice even to get down to 1minute. A lot of people get into cubing to get that one golden solve where they complete the cube without looking at their notes and then they are happy after that.
> 
> I personally am not going to be happy until I can do a cube from the time I pick it up to solved in 20 seconds or less. I am not sure how long that will take but I am willing to put in the time.
> 
> Dan hit it on the head. We both wish there was a pill to be young again you would be surprised how much different your brain is as you get older. I bet when I was 18 I would have been down to 30 seconds by now but it just takes me longer to do almost everything. haha


https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...eaki-Tomoyori-3BLD-Oldest-solver-82-years-old
:tu


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 4, 2015)

I didnt want to put this in the accomplishment thread but during myself and Emma's PM competition tonight I had a new personal record solve of 38.57. I had an ao5 of 56.24 but for that one glorious solve F2L kind of fell together for me. It was great!


----------



## biscuit (Mar 4, 2015)

GJ! Now you know how great it feels! use that as motivation


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes I do! I have dropped my times by about 10 seconds already. Just 10 more seconds to go until I am sub 50.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 4, 2015)

yep you may plateau for a few days at 50 (although that's not much of a plateau) I really didn't get stuck till around 40. Even then it only took 2 weeks or so till I hit my biggest plateau yet which was 35ish. I just recently overcame 35 and dropped 10 seconds literally overnight. Something just clicked!


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 4, 2015)

biscuit said:


> yep you may plateau for a few days at 50 (although that's not much of a plateau) I really didn't get stuck till around 40. Even then it only took 2 weeks or so till I hit my biggest plateau yet which was 35ish. I just recently overcame 35 and dropped 10 seconds literally overnight. Something just clicked!



I think in order for me to keep going after 50 I will need to spend a lot of time studying F2L solves and learning full PLL. But I am happy to wait until I get there to start doing that.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 4, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I think in order for me to keep going after 50 I will need to spend a lot of time studying F2L solves and learning full PLL. But I am happy to wait until I get there to start doing that.



nah. While those will help you really just need to practice. Learn a few PLL's that ocure often or are easy. I just finished full PLL. You can get sub 20 with 4LL.


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 4, 2015)

biscuit said:


> nah. While those will help you really just need to practice. Learn a few PLL's that ocure often or are easy. I just finished full PLL. You can get sub 20 with 4LL.



I guess I should have been more clear. I am currently only 2OLL and am not yet 2PLL. My 2OLL is pretty slow on a few of the cases and they aren't yet finger tricky for me so I need to put in practice time on them. 

Make no mistake. I am fully aware that practice is the main ingredient here but the better the practice is the more efficient the learning process and that is what full PLL and F2L study are for.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 4, 2015)

Ohh well than prioritize 2PLL... Like before you practice any more. But no studying full PLL is not going to help with your practice. I like to separate my practice into two category. First is practice (Yeah practice is a kind of practice if that makes sense) Practice is sitting down and doing a bunch of solves or drilling your f2l or drilling your algs etc. The second is learning. This is learning new algs (full PLL) and techniques. (for the most part more algs) At your point the practice part of practice is more valuable. That's not to say the learning part is not valuable just not as important. (Although definitely learn 2PLL immediately) That is just how I see it though


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 4, 2015)

I was planning on taking a break for a little while and just drilling home 2OLL until I can get it without ever having to think about it. Muscle memory if you will. then as soon as I get to that point going straight into 2PLL which shouldnt take more than a day to memorize all of the algs but probably a week to get comfortable with using them.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 5, 2015)

Work on 2PLL first. In my opinion (although many would disagree) for 4LL using them is the best way. They are one of the few things that will increase your time right away. Using them in practice is the best way to get your recognition for them better (in my opinion)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 5, 2015)

biscuit said:


> nah. While those will help you really just need to practice. Learn a few PLL's that ocure often or are easy. I just finished full PLL. You can get sub 20 with 4LL.


Yup, I average ~ 19.5 with 4LLL.



Psyph3r said:


> I was planning on taking a break for a little while and just drilling home 2OLL until I can get it without ever having to think about it. Muscle memory if you will. then as soon as I get to that point going straight into 2PLL which shouldnt take more than a day to memorize all of the algs but probably a week to get comfortable with using them.


That's good idea, also I wouldn't recommend full PLL until you either get stuck and aren't progressing at all, or until you are like sub 40 because it takes at least a week to learn, but only gives you like a 2-3 second advantage depending on yoir TPS during execution.


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 5, 2015)

I think my next goal is 2PLL in order to get to full 4LLL. That will give me all the tools I need to push down to 30 seconds. Then it becomes drilling all the cases into my head, getting recognition better, learning better finger tricks and techniques, and time.

Additionally, I am trying to acquire some non cube puzzles for my collection. Would you guys recommend the pyra and mega? If so which ones should I pick up?

thanks!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 5, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I think my next goal is 2PLL in order to get to full 4LLL. That will give me all the tools I need to push down to 30 seconds. Then it becomes drilling all the cases into my head, getting recognition better, learning better finger tricks and techniques, and time.
> 
> Additionally, I am trying to acquire some non cube puzzles for my collection. Would you guys recommend the pyra and mega? If so which ones should I pick up?
> 
> thanks!


Pyra- Moyu, Mega- Dayan with ridges


----------



## biscuit (Mar 5, 2015)

I really like the 4x4. It's kinda similar to the 3x3 but not really. You should try it out

But yeah rockey is right about teh brands


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 5, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Pyra- Moyu, Mega- Dayan with ridges



Ok ordered! Now I own a Mega and a Pyra. I should probably pick up another 2x2 since all I have are the rubik's version and a stickerless Dayan Zanchi.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 5, 2015)

The Dayan 2x2 is the best... If sticker less cubes become legal that's a great cube to use. Although I don't have a 2x2 that's what I have heard


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 5, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I really like the 4x4. It's kinda similar to the 3x3 but not really. You should try it out
> 
> But yeah rockey is right about teh brands



I currently have in my collection:
2x2:
Rubik's 
Dayan Zanchi Stickerless

3x3:
Dayan Zanchi Stickerless
Fangshi ShuangRen V2
Gans III 57mm
Moyu Aolong V2
Rubik's Speed Cube

4x4:
Moyu Aosu

5x5:
Moyu Huachuang

7x7:
Vcube7

Pyra:
Moyu Black

Mega:
Dayan with ridges


----------



## biscuit (Mar 5, 2015)

ahh ok. Bring them all to the comp (I would like to try a few that I have not tried)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 5, 2015)

biscuit said:


> ahh ok. Bring them all to the comp (I would like to try a few that I have not tried)


Want me to bring all of mine too?


----------



## biscuit (Mar 5, 2015)

yeah I only have a 3x3 4x4 and pyra. (Kinda a 5x5 )


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 5, 2015)

Didn't I buy you a 5x5?


----------



## biscuit (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah I just have not gotten it yet


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 5, 2015)

Yea you should get it at the comp I think. That was the plan anyway.

Also where can I go to find edge parity algorithms and notation for big cubes? I found some algs but I have no idea what they are referencing with all their crazy notation haha.

Most recent 50.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-5
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 39.31
worst: 1:09.35

mean of 3
current: 54.85 (σ = 3.20)
best: 44.87 (σ = 8.01)

avg of 5
current: 54.14 (σ = 2.05)
best: 47.73 (σ = 6.41)

avg of 12
current: 53.39 (σ = 2.93)
best: 49.40 (σ = 5.99)

avg of 50
current: 53.38 (σ = 5.33)
best: 53.38 (σ = 5.33)

Average: 53.38 (σ = 5.33)
Mean: 53.45


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 17, 2015)

I got some new PB's today. Did a quick ao12 and got following PBs.

single: 36.89
ao5: 40.75
ao12: 44.06

Always nice to break all of your personal records in 12 solves haha.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 17, 2015)

GJ!


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 17, 2015)

I am looking to get a new 2x2 that is competition legal as all i have is a colorless Dayan Zanchi. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## biscuit (Mar 17, 2015)

dayan zanchi  It really is the best right now according to every one


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok I bought one. I am so addicted to buying cubes now haha. I picked up a black Dayan/White Dayan/ and a new white moyu aolong V2!

WOOT WOOT!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 17, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> Ok I bought one. I am so addicted to buying cubes now haha. I picked up a black Dayan/White Dayan/ and a new white moyu aolong V2!
> 
> WOOT WOOT!


Have you tried a WeiLong yet? It's my main.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 17, 2015)

do you have any big cubes Psypher?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 18, 2015)

biscuit said:


> do you have any big cubes Psypher?


He already has more cubes than I do, lol. Yeah he has 2-7 and Megaminx.


----------



## danchoi955 (Mar 18, 2015)

Guys, cubing practices this Saturday @ 10AM-12PM at Lamar's Donuts, Overland Park. Five are for sure going, excluding me. Lawrence competition next week! Let's get ready!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 18, 2015)

danchoi955 said:


> Guys, cubing practices this Saturday @ 10AM-12PM at Lamar's Donuts, Overland Park. Five are for sure going, excluding me. Lawrence competition next week! Let's get ready!


Crap! Sorry, I completely forgot about it and already told my friend that I would spend the night at his house. I will not be able to go, but I look forward to seeing everyone next weekend.


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 18, 2015)

I will try to get out of work for this but I cannot promise anything unfortunately 

Also do you guys recommend the weilong V1 or V2 I am going to pick up a couple but don't know if I should go black and white of v1 or v2 or one of each.

Thanks.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 18, 2015)

I have no ride so can't come. I might be able to come if it's latter in the day but my potential ride has a thing that morning.


----------



## danchoi955 (Mar 19, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I have no ride so can't come. I might be able to come if it's latter in the day but my potential ride has a thing that morning.



I can pick you up if you're about 5 or 10min from my house. Any time we have new ppl coming, I'm all for helping out.


----------



## danchoi955 (Mar 19, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Crap! Sorry, I completely forgot about it and already told my friend that I would spend the night at his house. I will not be able to go, but I look forward to seeing everyone next weekend.



How ironic, you're the one wanted to set this up. We got John, Zach, Adel, and Emma coming.


----------



## danchoi955 (Mar 19, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I will try to get out of work for this but I cannot promise anything unfortunately
> 
> Also do you guys recommend the weilong V1 or V2 I am going to pick up a couple but don't know if I should go black and white of v1 or v2 or one of each.
> 
> Thanks.



Work on Sat? That's not fun!


----------



## biscuit (Mar 19, 2015)

I would be fine with that but my parents want to be there at least the first few times (or in this case it would be a close friend). Better safe then sorry.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 19, 2015)

danchoi955 said:


> How ironic, you're the one wanted to set this up. We got John, Zach, Adel, and Emma coming.


I know, I'm really sorry


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 19, 2015)

It's ok we all know Quinten isn't dedicated to cubing <.<


----------



## danchoi955 (Mar 19, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I would be fine with that but my parents want to be there at least the first few times (or in this case it would be a close friend). Better safe then sorry.



The only way then, to get to these practices, is that you actually go to the practices. Saying that you want to doesn't get you there...IMHO. It's like saying that your goal is to get under 15sec, but then never practice. I know parents are cautious...me too, I have a 10 and a 12, but I want them to have the best opportunities while they are young. So it's your "Better be safe then sorry" vs my "Do it before it's too late." Maybe I should meet with your parents and chit-chat, but you can't let these opportunities sly away.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 19, 2015)

danchoi955 said:


> The only way then, to get to these practices, is that you actually go to the practices. Saying that you want to doesn't get you there...IMHO. It's like saying that your goal is to get under 15sec, but then never practice. I know parents are cautious...me too, I have a 10 and a 12, but I want them to have the best opportunities while they are young. So it's your "Better be safe then sorry" vs my "Do it before it's too late." Maybe I should meet with your parents and chit-chat, but you can't let these opportunities sly away.




I toatlly understand it's just that my mom is one of 3 people in charge of a couple hundred teens in our church and many times has to be at meetings and my dad has no idea if he will be working ti'll the day before (he works in entertainment mainly loading in and out shows and conventions at Bartel hall and the PAC. As well as being in charge of all the stage hands at starlight.) I almost got a ride from a friend (same person that is going to take me to the comp) but she had a genealogy conference that morning. If it is possible to move it forward a few hours I think i would be able to come. Plus it sounds like i would be WAY out of your way (I live in south KC near grand view).


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 19, 2015)

Dan is right. I totally understand that you want to be cautious and want to make sure it is a good environment to be in. Dan and I are both professional adults who keep an eye on things (Dan more so than me but I try to do my part). Like Dan said if someone needs to meet with your parents or if we can do anything to get you here once and then get you a ride after that it is really a great opportunity. Being reluctant and cautious is a great trait to have but if you are going to become a part of the KC cubing scene then the sooner you do it in person the better for everyone. Heck bring a friend if you have on that is interested that way you at least have someone there that may make your parents a little more comfortable.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 19, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> It's ok we all know Quinten isn't dedicated to cubing <.<


Lol, good one.


----------



## danchoi955 (Mar 19, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I toatlly understand it's just that my mom is one of 3 people in charge of a couple hundred teens in our church and many times has to be at meetings and my dad has no idea if he will be working ti'll the day before (he works in entertainment mainly loading in and out shows and conventions at Bartel hall and the PAC. As well as being in charge of all the stage hands at starlight.) I almost got a ride from a friend (same person that is going to take me to the comp) but she had a genealogy conference that morning. If it is possible to move it forward a few hours I think i would be able to come. Plus it sounds like i would be WAY out of your way (I live in south KC near grand view).



Sorry about the time, and you do live inconveniently too far away. Four ppl already agreed to the 10AM slot, so I can't really change that.


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 19, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Lol, good one.



I am just saying your 3x3 hasn't improved by more than a second in the last month and a half and I have gained 20 seconds or so...

The proof is in the facts my friend.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 19, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I am just saying your 3x3 hasn't improved by more than a second in the last month and a half and I have gained 20 seconds or so...
> 
> The proof is in the facts my friend.


Lol, my 3x3 has actually probably gotten worse in the last month because I've only done about 50 actual 3x3 solves, the rest have been 4x4-6x6. I could do an ao100 a day for a week and I'd still probably only be a couple tenths of a second faster.


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 19, 2015)

In more comical news I solved a blazing 5:30 4x4 last night haha.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 19, 2015)

Woot woot! Go catch yoshinator (I can't remember his name for some reason... Now that I think of it does he even have the record? I can't remember)!


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 19, 2015)

I just got a full OLL skip sitting at work doing a slow solve for a coworker. I was showing them how to solve the cube and suddenly at the end of F2L... BOOM DONE! I was so pissed.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 19, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Woot woot! Go catch yoshinator (I can't remember his name for some reason... Now that I think of it does he even have the record? I can't remember)!


No, IDK what he is on the rankings, but Sebastien Weyer has the single and average record. Also, his name is Jacob Hutnyk. He is ridiculously fast at 4x4 though.


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 19, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> No, IDK what he is on the rankings, but Sebastien Weyer has the single and average record. Also, his name is Jacob Hutnyk. He is ridiculously fast at 4x4 though.



Pffft. He would be amazed by my skills at sitting there for 15 seconds with an edge pair in front of me trying to figure out how to put them together.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 20, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> Pffft. He would be amazed by my skills at sitting there for 15 seconds with an edge pair in front of me trying to figure out how to put them together.


That's ok. Once (if) you learn Yau for 4x4 and do 323 edge pairing it flies because all of the pieces are in the top layer. It's hard to explain but it makes edge pairing so much easier.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 20, 2015)

I never learned redux actually I just went straight to yau+3-2-3. It really is that much better and not very much harder. I would recommend the switch to any one whether they have ever solved the 4x4 or not.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 20, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I never learned redux actually I just went straight to yau+3-2-3. It really is that much better and not very much harder. I would recommend the switch to any one whether they have ever solved the 4x4 or not.


That's really cool! I figured that everyone just learned it after reduction. I just learned basic one pair at a time reduction until I averaged about 3:00 then went to Yau one pair at a time then went to Yau and 323. Do you use Yau5 for 5x5 since you never really learned reduction?


----------



## biscuit (Mar 20, 2015)

Well I don't have my 5x5 yet (Thanks for buying one for me psypher!) But when I was borrowing the friends I solved it with yau5 (had to look up l2e algs... Still need to memorize them) But I only had the 5x5 for 4 days


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 20, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Well I don't have my 5x5 yet (Thanks for buying one for me psypher!) But when I was borrowing the friends I solved it with yau5 (had to look up l2e algs... Still need to memorize them) But I only had the 5x5 for 4 days


Ah, ok. It's ready for you. Modded and extremely broken in, still pops occasionally though.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 20, 2015)

Well it's a shengshou 5x5... If it didn't pop I would be scared of the tensions... lol

EDIT:And pre-modded? Success! I don't want to mod a big cube any time soon


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 20, 2015)

I have been putting stickers on my 7x7 for like three nights now haha. It has probably taken about 3 hours total. Totally worth it but man does it take a while. Now I have to learn how to lube it since it is tensioned so tightly that you cannot actually separate the cubies from each other.


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 25, 2015)

Well since no one else ever wants to talk in here. I broke my PB 3x3 and now it is 28.87. That is still significantly out of my reach on most solves with my overall average coming in right aroudn 43 seconds. This is however a huge improvement over when I started and was averaging about 65.

Most of my success is attributable to Rocky for being awesome and listening to me babel on about cubing all day.

I have ordered two of the new Hualong cubes and hopefully they will be here in a week or so. Rocky and I were thinking of getting together around then to hang out and break them in. Anyone else is welcome to tag along if you want. Nothing super official just gonna sit at a cafe or something and do some solves. Also Rocky will get bored and fall asleep each time I try to solve a cube since it takes me 5 times as long as it takes him so having someone else there for him to talk to would not be bad.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 25, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> Well since no one else ever wants to talk in here. I broke my PB 3x3 and now it is 28.87. That is still significantly out of my reach on most solves with my overall average coming in right aroudn 43 seconds. This is however a huge improvement over when I started and was averaging about 65.
> 
> Most of my success is attributable to Rocky for being awesome and listening to me babel on about cubing all day.
> 
> I have ordered two of the new Hualong cubes and hopefully they will be here in a week or so. Rocky and I were thinking of getting together around then to hang out and break them in. Anyone else is welcome to tag along if you want. Nothing super official just gonna sit at a cafe or something and do some solves. Also Rocky will get bored and fall asleep each time I try to solve a cube since it takes me 5 times as long as it takes him so having someone else there for him to talk to would not be bad.



lol I'd love to try the huanlong but have to get a ride. When would it be?


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 25, 2015)

It isn't really scheduled yet. Gotta wait until I get it and then I can let you guys know when it comes and then we can schedule something probably just go to some place that has a table we can sit at and have a drink while we flip the cube about haha.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm good with that, but I can't do this weekend because of comp or next weekend because I'll be on a band trip. After that I believe I'm free. Also you're only 2.5 times slower than I am haha.


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 25, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> I'm good with that, but I can't do this weekend because of comp or next weekend because I'll be on a band trip. After that I believe I'm free. Also you're only 2.5 times slower than I am haha.



It's because I have a faulty cube.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 25, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> It's because I have a faulty cube.



that's it nce you get your huanlongs you will be good


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 25, 2015)

biscuit said:


> that's it nce you get your huanlongs you will be good


*HuaLong, but yeah I can't wait to try it.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 25, 2015)

We should do it down at the library near my house. Good space with tables and I can walk there. Then I would get to the meet ups!... Although no food or drinks (although I might be able to kinda get past that with my connections ) and it's way out of the way for all of you so maybe not


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 25, 2015)

Haha what is the address? I will take a look. Most of us are down around the 119th street area which is a ways south of you if I remember.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah it's mid contenent public library red bridge branch. It's just off holmes and red bridge. It's way farther for you guys


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 26, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> *HuaLong, but yeah I can't wait to try it.



It is also definitely not due to a faulty cube. I think I have like 10 assorted speed 3x3s now.

Aolong v2 x2
Aolong 54.6
Dayan Zhanchi Stickerless
Dayan Zhanchi White
Gans 3 57mm
Fangshi ShuangRen v2
Primary Weilong

And I think a few I can't think of. I also have a Guhong and two HuaLongs coming. 

I am a collector that can barely solve haha.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 26, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> It is also definitely not due to a faulty cube. I think I have like 10 assorted speed 3x3s now.
> 
> Aolong v2 x2
> Aolong 54.6
> ...


Yeah, you're getting a pretty good collection going. You're getting fast though, you're progressing faster than I did when I started.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 26, 2015)

I would not say you can hardly solve. your down to 40 seconds? It took me months to get there. Your to hard on your self


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Mar 26, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I would not say you can hardly solve. your down to 40 seconds? It took me months to get there. Your to hard on your self



I started on the last week of 2013. I got my first sub-40 solve in mid-February 2014, and I was averaging that in early March 2014.

Y'know, just for another perspective.


----------



## RjFx2 (Mar 26, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I started on the last week of 2013. I got my first sub-40 solve in mid-February 2014, and I was averaging that in early March 2014.
> 
> Y'know, just for another perspective.



Don't beat me at the comp please! I started around the same time as you (Christmas got first cube) and I'm sorta behind you..... What's your fastest single 3x3?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 26, 2015)

I started in September 2013, and I wasn't averaging 40 until February of 2014. I didn't get a sub 30 single until March. I would say don't beat up on yourself man.


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 26, 2015)

My first post in this thread was about when I started speed cubing. That was 2-16-2015 and now it is 3-26-2015. I have been concentrating almost solely on 3x3 which has resulted in one sub 30 time and an average of 12 lower than 40. But I would say I am still averaging about 45 or so. I guess my ao100 is below 45 but I still have some 50 second solves when I do really dumb things.

I am not saying I am not progressing but I would like to be better definitely. My goal is to be sub 30 a month from today and then go sub 20 2 months after that. So that means sub 20 by the start of July. Maybe not doable but one can hope


----------



## RjFx2 (Mar 26, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> My first post in this thread was about when I started speed cubing. That was 2-16-2015 and now it is 3-26-2015. I have been concentrating almost solely on 3x3 which has resulted in one sub 30 time and an average of 12 lower than 40. But I would say I am still averaging about 45 or so. I guess my ao100 is below 45 but I still have some 50 second solves when I do really dumb things.
> 
> I am not saying I am not progressing but I would like to be better definitely. My goal is to be sub 30 a month from today and then go sub 20 2 months after that. So that means sub 20 by the start of July. Maybe not doable but one can hope



Don't be sub-20 that fast! Then you would be sub-20 over twice as fast as I became sub-20!!!!!!! (still trying to be sub-20 CN)


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 27, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> Don't be sub-20 that fast! Then you would be sub-20 over twice as fast as I became sub-20!!!!!!! (still trying to be sub-20 CN)



I doubt I will make it to sub-20 that fast. I will have to learn full PLL and most of OLL which is definitely doable in 2 months but then I also have to get them down to 2 second algs and good recognition while continuing to improve on my F2L. I had another sub 30 solve last night. I am definitely not sub-30 by any means but I can see myself getting there within the next month If i stay on this course. About half of my solves are in the 30s now which is a great sign.

Also I don't know who you are RJ have we met at one of the meet ups?


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Mar 27, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> Don't beat me at the comp please! I started around the same time as you (Christmas got first cube) and I'm sorta behind you..... What's your fastest single 3x3?



At home 12.68. I can get averages of anything though, meaning I've gotten 20-21 seconds averages RECENTLY at home, even though I'm really an 18-second solver.


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't think I got to meet you at the comp shadow. Bummer.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 30, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I don't think I got to meet you at the comp shadow. Bummer.



He was up at the front the whole comp. If you had competed you might have been able to meet him *cough cough*


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 30, 2015)

In case you didnt notice I had to leave before 2x2 and 3x3 which basically precludes me from competing since those are my only two events that I currently finish in under 4 minutes.


----------



## danchoi955 (Mar 30, 2015)

Great job there, Shadow, running the competition. It was smoother than I expected given that you had about 100 ppl. What was your total tally? Did you do anything differently this time around to attach 100% more ppl? I'm sure having celebrities there helps, Chris Olson, Kennan LeJeune, and Kevin Hays. It was pretty cool to ALMOST see a world's record being broken on the 6x6. You got to love that 2-minute of complete silence!

Well, here's the plan. And let me know if I'm stepping on your toes Shadowkiller...KC Competition on Aug 15th or Aug 22nd. Walker suggested that I not do it over the summer since most ppl will be pretty busy. So two weeks more after US National would be ideal. Thinking of adding 4x4x4, 7x7x7, and 3x3x3 blind or multi-blind. I had someone came to me and offered a location to host, but it's near Independence, MO which is not so ideal. I would prefer to host somewhere in Overland Park or Olathe, which has better recognition and closer to my home. Olathe East or Blue Valley NW HS?

I got a cool video of Chris Olson and Phi-Long doing the 2x2x2 neck to neck, with 2.40 and 3.50, respectively (through, later Chris got a 1.45s). Will have to post that on youtube shortly.

Did any find a Gen3 timer? I'm really pissed at how I lost that!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 30, 2015)

Dan, want me to ask sometime this week if we could do it at my school?


----------



## danchoi955 (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes, check for those two days. Looks like I may have a delegate. Now we need a venue. My recent choice may be two small if we are to see as many as the Lawrence one.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Mar 30, 2015)

danchoi955 said:


> Great job there, Shadow, running the competition. It was smoother than I expected given that you had about 100 ppl. What was your total tally? Did you do anything differently this time around to attach 100% more ppl? I'm sure having celebrities there helps, Chris Olson, Kennan LeJeune, and Kevin Hays. It was pretty cool to ALMOST see a world's record being broken on the 6x6. You got to love that 2-minute of complete silence!
> 
> Well, here's the plan. And let me know if I'm stepping on your toes Shadowkiller...KC Competition on Aug 15th or Aug 22nd. Walker suggested that I not do it over the summer since most ppl will be pretty busy. So two weeks more after US National would be ideal. Thinking of adding 4x4x4, 7x7x7, and 3x3x3 blind or multi-blind. I had someone came to me and offered a location to host, but it's near Independence, MO which is not so ideal. I would prefer to host somewhere in Overland Park or Olathe, which has better recognition and closer to my home. Olathe East or Blue Valley NW HS?
> 
> ...



The next comp I plan on doing would probably happen during June, and the one after that would likely be in September-November. I likely wouldn't be doing August.

There was a Gen 3 timer left over, but I don't remember which one of us took it. I'll ask Shaden.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok. Want me to put together a rough draft schedule for the events so we can have a general idea? I want to have some more information before I ask my school. I'll email my principal in a couple days and ask about it.


----------



## EvanCahill (Mar 30, 2015)

I live about an hour away from the kansas city area and would love to go to a cubing competition. Right now my 3x3 is around 1:10 and I can do cubes up to 7x7s. How do you generally advertise to other cubers about an event?


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 30, 2015)

EvanCahill said:


> I live about an hour away from the kansas city area and would love to go to a cubing competition. Right now my 3x3 is around 1:10 and I can do cubes up to 7x7s. How do you generally advertise to other cubers about an event?



Usually on these forums and on the WCA website there are posts.

I would be willing to go in on a couple displays with you Dan if you want to make sure we have a few newish ones that work.

I am looking for a good logo to put on all of my cubes so that they don't wander off from me now that I have a large number of them that I keep with me at comps and things so I am also accepting submissions for my logo at this time. Post a link here or PM me. Maybe I will buy a cube for the person that wins.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 31, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> Usually on these forums and on the WCA website there are posts.
> 
> I would be willing to go in on a couple displays with you Dan if you want to make sure we have a few newish ones that work.
> 
> I am looking for a good logo to put on all of my cubes so that they don't wander off from me now that I have a large number of them that I keep with me at comps and things so I am also accepting submissions for my logo at this time. Post a link here or PM me. Maybe I will buy a cube for the person that wins.


I was just kind playing around searching some cool logos on google images. What like sports teams, TV shows, bands do you like?

Do you like KU because I think a jayhawk would be cool.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 31, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> I was just kind playing around searching some cool logos on google images. What like sports teams, TV shows, bands do you like?
> 
> Do you like KU because I think a jayhawk would be cool.



NO JAYHAWKS! I will create a custom logo. How big should it be in pixels?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 31, 2015)

biscuit said:


> NO JAYHAWKS! I will create a custom logo. How big should it be in pixels?


You should make a KCubing logo.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 31, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> You should make a KCubing logo.



Dude yes then we could all use it!


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 31, 2015)

It only slightly defeats the purpose of we all have it. Cubicle is where I would be getting it from. I am not sure what their count is for pixels but I bet we could ask them.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 31, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> It only slightly defeats the purpose of we all have it. Cubicle is where I would be getting it from. I am not sure what their count is for pixels but I bet we could ask them.



Maybe we each have our own variation. So like maybe rocky gets a blue and red background you get like psychic "waves" coming off your logo or what ever. yeah definitely ask them for the size (I will go read the regs on logos sometime to make sure I know what I need to do) Also what color do you want yours on psy? (if you want a personal logo that would be ok too)


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 31, 2015)

Not sure what color I would want it on. My gut tells me white but half my cubes have black instead of white


----------



## biscuit (Mar 31, 2015)

can TC do transparent backgrounds?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 31, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> Not sure what color I would want it on. My gut tells me white but half my cubes have black instead of white


Just do white for your cubes and then yellow for the other cubes.


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 31, 2015)

Yea I am pretty sure TC is all transparent. The main issue is what the actual symbol is made of from a color standpoint.

I just got my second LL skip of my cubing career. Both have been hand scrambles and I am not counting either of them as PBs. If you haven't had one of these before they are insane in the moment. You are busy forming your last F2L pair and then suddenly the cube just falls together out of nowhere and you have a solved cube staring back at you. This most recent one was 17.9 seconds for me which is like half of my current average. It is a crazy experience I hope each of you has the chance to have at some point.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 31, 2015)

Ok Dan. I've put together a schedule and cutoffs for our comp. Let me know if you think we should change anything. Also Zach what do you think of this? I think it should be very manageable.

Events: 2x2 (3 Rounds), 3x3 (3 Rounds), 4x4, 7x7, Skewb, Pyraminx, 3BLD

8:00-9:00 Registration
9:00-9:45 Pyraminx (Soft: 30 Hard 1:00)
9:45-10:40 2x2 Round 1
10:40-11:55 3x3 Round 1
11:55-12:15 Lunch
12:05-1:55 7x7 (Soft: 7:30 Hard 9:00)
1:55-2:25 3x3 Round 2 (Top 25)
2:25-3:00 Skewb (Soft: 30 Hard 1:00)
3:00-3:20 2x2 Round 2 (Top 25)
3:20-4:30 4x4 (Soft: 1:45 Hard 2:45)
4:30-5:15 3BLD (15 Minute combined time limit)
5:15-5:25= 2x2 Finals (Top 10)
5:25-5:45 3x3 Finals (Top 10)
5:45-6:00 Awards/Cleanup


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Ok Dan. I've put together a schedule and cutoffs for our comp. Let me know if you think we should change anything. Also Zach what do you think of this? I think it should be very manageable.
> 
> Events: 2x2 (3 Rounds), 3x3 (3 Rounds), 4x4, 7x7, Skewb, Pyraminx, 3BLD
> 
> ...



I feel like skewb and pyra hard cut offs should be brought down to 1:00 at least. I was able to solve the pyra in 45 seconds once I learned all of the algs. (which doesn't take long) I don't know much of skewb though. If I knew how many people we expected in each event then I could give more advice.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Apr 1, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> 8:45-9:30 Pyraminx (Soft: *45* Hard *1:15*)



Nonononononononononononono!! Do *NOT* make the same mistake I did! Pyraminx was *THE* reason why we were so far behind! It was because of so many little kids and their crack addict fingers (courtesy of Ryan Potts for that remark) that could barely solve the pyraminx that slowed us down so much!

0:30 soft 0:45-0:50 hard is more than reasonable. Pyraminx is a very easy and fast event, and it's not like it's hard to be about sub-30. You just need to filter out the people who learned it like the night before or something.

Edit: Skewb's cutoffs/time limits should be mildly harsher. I would say 0:30 soft and 0:50 hard should be reasonable.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 1, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I feel like skewb and pyra hard cut offs should be brought down to 1:00 at least. I was able to solve the pyra in 45 seconds once I learned all of the algs. (which doesn't take long) I don't know much of skewb though. If I knew how many people we expected in each event then I could give more advice.


Thanks!



shadowkiller168 said:


> Nonononononononononononono!! Do *NOT* make the same mistake I did! Pyraminx was *THE* reason why we were so far behind! It was because of so many little kids and their crack addict fingers (courtesy of Ryan Potts for that remark) that could barely solve the pyraminx that slowed us down so much!
> 
> 0:30 soft 0:45-0:50 hard is more than reasonable. Pyraminx is a very easy and fast event, and it's not like it's hard to be about sub-30. You just need to filter out the people who learned it like the night before or something.
> 
> Edit: Skewb's cutoffs/time limits should be mildly harsher. I would say 0:30 soft and 0:50 hard should be reasonable.


Ok, thanks for the input. I just figured I'd be helpful to the newer cubers. That's very true though, I was basically sub 30 like 10 minutes after I learned Pyra, same for Skewb. I'll edit them. What do you think about the other cutoffs though?

Also, Lol crack addict.


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 1, 2015)

I should learn pyra and skewb and get to about 29 second average so I can flirt with the cut off haha


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Apr 1, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Ok Dan. I've put together a schedule and cutoffs for our comp. Let me know if you think we should change anything. Also Zach what do you think of this? I think it should be very manageable.
> 
> Events: 2x2 (3 Rounds), 3x3 (3 Rounds), 4x4, 7x7, Skewb, Pyraminx, 3BLD
> 
> ...



N̶o̶ ̶M̶e̶g̶a̶m̶i̶n̶x̶ ̶0̶/̶1̶0̶.̶

In all seriousness, there needs to be some work done. As I previously stated, the Pyra and Skewb cutoffs are too lenient. They're supposed to be short events; don't let them be longer than they need to and hold you back.

Registration ends a little too soon. I would suggest starting the first event at 9:00.

2x2, while quick and easy, often gets 4/5 of the competitors. You need to allow more time; at least 50 minutes should be enough, but don't be afraid to let it have more time. *Remember*: a more flexible schedule is better. 3x3 could also use 5-10 more minutes as well.

Unless you get 100 competitors like I did, top 20 should be enough for round 2. With lower competitors, I would say 2x2 round 2 should be 20 minutes and 3x3 round 2 should be 30 minutes. It doesn't take an hour to get through that many competitors. Also, 2x2 finals should be 10 minutes long, so you can shave off the extra 5 minutes.

You may want to consider lowering the cutoff for 4x4 to be 1:30 and the time limit to be 2:30.

Because you're hosting 7x7, you need to build the schedule around that; it's not an event you just throw in there. Lower the cutoff to 7:00; the event will take long enough as it is. Personally, I would allot 2 hours for this event, and combine it with lunch as early as you can while still leaving some space for 3x3 to catch up.

Have you noticed/kept track of how much time I've saved you? I know what you should do with it: give that time to the registration and 7x7 (mostly). No one likes waking up early in the morning (especially on a Saturday), and they don't know the area very well. Any extra time they can get is important.

Take my advice with as much consideration as you want. I, personally, have never hosted 7x7, and a lot of the events I did host that you are hosting were during Lawrence Open 2014, a comp with only 45 competitors. That comp was manageable, and we were even so far ahead of schedule to add a 2nd round of Skewb. After Lawrence Spring 2015, I don't know what to expect for a turnout like this. I critiqued your schedule with a turnout of 60-75 people in mind.

I must inquire: when will this be hosted (I don't need an exact date, a month or season is good enough), where will this be hosted (a city is specific enough), and is there going to be a competitor limit?


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2015)

It was late august I believe (right after school got back in). It will be either in independence or Olathe

EDIT: Also I think 4x4 should be 1:40 soft... 1:30 is kinda hard if we are saying sub 1 = sub 20. Also i am not sure I could get a sub 1:30 time in two attempts


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Apr 1, 2015)

biscuit said:


> It was late august I believe (right after school got back in). It will be either in independence or Olathe
> 
> EDIT: Also I think 4x4 should be 1:40 soft... 1:30 is kinda hard if we are saying sub 1 = sub 20. Also i am not sure I could get a sub 1:30 time in two attempts



Late August... I can't predict the turnout. After Nats/Worlds, many cubers (and especially parents) will be a little worn out. Combine that with school getting back in, students might not practice as much and there may be fewer competitors.

If it's in Independence, then the turnout will be much larger than in Olathe.

Remember, the comp isn't focused on you nor the organizer. I had 4x4's soft as 1:30 even though I averaged about 2:15 on it. I average about 4:15 on 5x5, but my soft cutoff was 2:45.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2015)

Not only do I want it a bit lighter but I think it is legitimately a bit to hard. Although as I said I am quite bias


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Apr 1, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Not only do I want it a bit lighter but I think it is legitimately a bit to hard. Although as I said I am quite bias



1:30 is reasonable enough. If sub-20 = 1:00 then wouldn't sub-1:30 = about sub- 30 or sub-35?


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> 1:30 is reasonable enough. If sub-20 = 1:00 then wouldn't sub-1:30 = about sub- 30 or sub-35?



Like I said probably mostly my bias talking but I still think it's a bit harsh


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 1, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Ok Dan. I've put together a schedule and cutoffs for our comp. Let me know if you think we should change anything. Also Zach what do you think of this? I think it should be very manageable.
> 
> Events: 2x2 (3 Rounds), 3x3 (3 Rounds), 4x4, 7x7, Skewb, Pyraminx, 3BLD
> 
> ...



Opinions in quote above based on the previous event's attendance. You probably need to cut an event.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 1, 2015)

Alright, I changed quite a bit on the new schedule:

8:00-9:00 Registration
9:00-9:45 Pyraminx (Soft: 30 Hard 1:00)
9:45-10:40 2x2 Round 1
10:40-11:55 3x3 Round 1
11:55-12:15 Lunch
12:05-1:55 7x7 (Soft: 7:00 Hard 9:00)
1:55-2:25 3x3 Round 2 (Top 25)
2:25-3:00 Skewb (Soft: 30 Hard 1:00)
3:00-3:20 2x2 Round 2 (Top 25)
3:20-4:30 4x4 (Soft: 1:45 Hard 2:15)
4:30-5:15 3BLD (15 Minute combined time limit)
5:15-5:25= 2x2 Finals (Top 10)
5:25-5:45 3x3 Finals (Top 10)
5:45-6:00 Awards/Cleanup


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Alright, I changed quite a bit on the new schedule:
> 
> 8:00-9:00 Registration
> 9:00-9:45 Pyraminx (Soft: 30 Hard 1:00)
> ...



I would bring pyra hard down too 44. 7x7 should happen immediately as lunch starts. I know I for one don't want to watch much 7x7. People can eat between solves. Maybe skewb's hard could be taken down to 45. Not sure though


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 1, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> N̶o̶ ̶M̶e̶g̶a̶m̶i̶n̶x̶ ̶0̶/̶1̶0̶.̶
> 
> In all seriousness, there needs to be some work done. As I previously stated, the Pyra and Skewb cutoffs are too lenient. They're supposed to be short events; don't let them be longer than they need to and hold you back.
> 
> ...


IKR, I would do megaminx because I actually do really like it, but you've done it at your last two comps haha.

Ok I changed the skewb/pyra cutoffs.

You're right about the registration especially with out of towners. I added it back.

I do kind of agree with Biscuit, 1:30 seems a little much to me. I lowered the hard cutoff by 30 seconds though.

Ok, I added way more time to 7x7. Right when you said it I realized that 1:10 would be like impossible for such a big event. We could also do a competitor limit maybe.

Yeah, I have no idea what to expect for the turnout either. I don't think there will be as many as Lawrence spring for a couple reasons: 1. We're obviously new organizers, and a comp has never been done in Overland Park/Olathe 2. There won't be as many celebrity cubers I doubt.
3. A couple weeks after Nationals/Worlds My guess is 80 competitors.

Yeah, Dan had the dates August 15 and 22nd in mind. We have 2 possible venues in Olathe, one in Overland Park and one in Independence, but I think the Independence one is least likely.



Kit Clement said:


> Opinions in quote above based on the previous event's attendance. You probably need to cut an event.


That's what I'm afraid of. I am thinking that we'll definitely be willing to cut 7x7. I think that it would be cool since 7x7 is the only cubing one left that hasn't been done recently, but it could be a very big hassle. If we need to cut it we could maybe do clock since all the Minnesota people requested it for Lawrence. 

I still need to talk to Dan more about it because he hasn't seen the schedule yet. I don't really want to go much later than 6 though although it's an option.

I think that the first part of the comp before lunch could gain some time before 7x7 comes up, I put 7x7 10 minutes after lunch starts and would give people signed up for 7x7 a chance to get food before everyone else and so then if people aren't signed up for it and want to go to lunch they have a lot of time to do so.

It would still be almost 5 months away so this could all easily change.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone for their help!


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2015)

I think we should add sq-1, 6x6 and feet. Maybe this is just me though


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 1, 2015)

Biscuit we can't just magically add three events to an already over packed schedule.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 1, 2015)

I think he was kidding.


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 1, 2015)

I hate April 1


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2015)

lol (yes every one it was a joke)


----------



## danchoi955 (Apr 1, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Late August... I can't predict the turnout. After Nats/Worlds, many cubers (and especially parents) will be a little worn out. Combine that with school getting back in, students might not practice as much and there may be fewer competitors.
> 
> If it's in Independence, then the turnout will be much larger than in Olathe.
> 
> Remember, the comp isn't focused on you nor the organizer. I had 4x4's soft as 1:30 even though I averaged about 2:15 on it. I average about 4:15 on 5x5, but my soft cutoff was 2:45.



Comp will probably be August 15th, if not, the 22nd. This is two weeks after national. Why would you think Independence will attract more people? Because it's closer to Missouri? Olathe is a much prettier town.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2015)

danchoi955 said:


> Comp will probably be August 15th, if not, the 22nd. This is two weeks after national. Why would you think Independence will attract more people? Because it's closer to Missouri? Olathe is a much prettier town.



Independence is closer to the airport is it not? I guess there is probably more hotels in olathe (but they will be a bit more expensive)


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 1, 2015)

The good think about Olathe as venue is we can pull most of the crowd from Lawrence. Independence is far enough away from Lawrence that we will start losing people. I know it is only an hour but an hour away and registration by 9am is rough. That is just my two cents.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Apr 1, 2015)

danchoi955 said:


> Comp will probably be August 15th, if not, the 22nd. This is two weeks after national. Why would you think Independence will attract more people? Because it's closer to Missouri? Olathe is a much prettier town.



It's all about location. At my comp, I would say that there were only about 15-20 people from Kansas. Almost all of the rest were from Missouri, primarily Kansas City and Independence. The closer = the better. There were apparently a few new cubers who couldn't come because their parents thought 1 hour of driving was too long :/

The closer the venue is to the majority of the people, the better the turnout. It's clear that Central USA's cubers are mostly in Missouri, so it would make sense to have more comps in Missouri. I have them in Kansas because that's where I live.

I'm sure that most of the people would be willing to drive to Olathe, it's not that far, but I feel Independence might be a better choice.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Apr 1, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> The good think about Olathe as venue is we can pull most of the crowd from Lawrence. Independence is far enough away from Lawrence that we will start losing people. I know it is only an hour but an hour away and registration by 9am is rough. That is just my two cents.



The problem with that is that there wasn't anyone from around this area. IIRC, there was 1 person from Topeka, and there were 2 people from Lawrence who came to Lawrence Spring 2015. There were a few in Wichita, Olathe, and Overland Park. There were a few from Nebraska and a few from Arkansas, and there was my staff who were from Minnesota/Iowa (and Josh from Wisconsin). The rest (probably about 65 people) were from Missouri. Of anything, you would be gaining people by having it in Missouri.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Apr 1, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I think we should add sq-1, 6x6 and feet. Maybe this is just me though



I DEMAND 3 ROUNDS OF GIGAMINX ONE-FOOTED!!


----------



## danchoi955 (Apr 1, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Ok, I added way more time to 7x7. Right when you said it I realized that 1:10 would be like impossible for such a big event. We could also do a competitor limit maybe.
> 
> Yeah, I have no idea what to expect for the turnout either. I don't think there will be as many as Lawrence spring for a couple reasons: 1. We're obviously new organizers, and a comp has never been done in Overland Park/Olathe 2. There won't be as many celebrity cubers I doubt.
> 3. A couple weeks after Nationals/Worlds My guess is 80 competitors.
> ...



I like the 7x7x7 and the blinds...a bit of uniqueness. A few things that may help to speed things up, are to have 10 displays and a big venue. Plus, Rock0701 and I are doing this together: he's in charge of the schedule and I'm in charge of everything else. I can actually build these displays, it's a matter of cost for 10 or more. Not sure if it's worth wild to have our very own set of displays, unless we are very serious about doing comps for the next few years. Does anyone knows if we have to have Stackmat's displays to be official, or just the timer alone is OK? Does anyone have ambition to be an electrical engineer and have time to help me layout the PCB; I'm willing to train.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Apr 1, 2015)

danchoi955 said:


> I like the 7x7x7 and the blinds...a bit of uniqueness. A few things that may help to speed things up, are to have 10 displays and a big venue. Plus, Rock0701 and I are doing this together: he's in charge of the schedule and I'm in charge of everything else. I can actually build these displays, it's a matter of cost for 10 or more. Not sure if it's worth wild to have our very own set of displays, unless we are very serious about doing comps for the next few years. Does anyone knows if we have to have Stackmat's displays to be official, or just the timer alone is OK? Does anyone have ambition to be an electrical engineer and have time to help me layout the PCB; I'm willing to train.



The delegate usually brings the timers/displays; they normally bring about 6 each. 10 timers seems unnecessary. Keep in mind that you have to have enough staff to man the stations as well. 6 stations is good enough if you have fewer than 80 competitors; 8 timers would be good for more than 80 competitors IF you have a dedicated staff.

I'm pretty sure the displays have to be official as well.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I DEMAND 3 ROUNDS OF GIGAMINX ONE-FOOTED!!



YESH! Also were you not buying a few timers+displays for comps in the area? Also how are you getting to Solon zach?


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 1, 2015)

From a standpoint of independence vs. Olathe do we have a venue lined up in Independence? A big reason for Olathe may simply be that we have connections here.

Most of what I am going to contribute to this competition is I am going to become speed capable in all events prior to it happening. Yes, Rocky, that includes 3BLD that way you will have someone to race.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Apr 1, 2015)

biscuit said:


> YESH! Also were you not buying a few timers+displays for comps in the area? Also how are you getting to Solon zach?



I probably still am, but it likely won't be 6 of them. It'll likely only be 2.

My dad can drive me to Iowa, but there's a catch. We went on vacation during Spring Break, and my parents have very few vacation days left. Solon is far enough away for my dad to have to use a vacation day, and I'm going to Nationals. If my dad takes me to Iowa and Nationals, I won't be able to go to another comp this year unless it's only like 2 hours away. If someone else could take me, I'd be very appreciative!


----------



## danchoi955 (Apr 1, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> The delegate usually brings the timers/displays; they normally bring about 6 each. 10 timers seems unnecessary. Keep in mind that you have to have enough staff to man the stations as well. 6 stations is good enough if you have fewer than 80 competitors; 8 timers would be good for more than 80 competitors IF you have a dedicated staff.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the displays have to be official as well.



You had two stations without display, and one not very dependable. I feel that working displays are very important when spectators are watching or recording.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Apr 1, 2015)

danchoi955 said:


> You had two stations without display, and one not very dependable. I feel that working displays are very important when spectators are watching or recording.



They are important, yeah. I don't see how that conflicts with my point of not needing 10 timers.


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes. They are definitely important but they are not paramount. As long as you make sure each person gets a chance to be on a displayed station at least once then the parent's get their videos and if you make sure anyone reaching for WR is on a station every solve then you are fine IMO.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2015)

Dan might be going. We are thinking of doing a car pool


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 1, 2015)

Are we actually posting int he forums and having a conversation in real time?

Each time I post there are two posts that I havent seen above me.


----------



## danchoi955 (Apr 1, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I probably still am, but it likely won't be 6 of them. It'll likely only be 2.



I might just buy one also. We might have just enough beg-and-borrow displays so that I don't have to build any DIY-half-ass-looking displays. 



shadowkiller168 said:


> My dad can drive me to Iowa, but there's a catch. We went on vacation during Spring Break, and my parents have very few vacation days left. Solon is far enough away for my dad to have to use a vacation day, and I'm going to Nationals. If my dad takes me to Iowa and Nationals, I won't be able to go to another comp this year unless it's only like 2 hours away. If someone else could take me, I'd be very appreciative!



I think I might, but leaving at 2AM Saturday. I don't mind car pooling.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2015)

I know right Anthony?


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Apr 1, 2015)

danchoi955 said:


> I think I might, but leaving at 2AM Saturday. I don't mind car pooling.



I'm sure if I asked my parents they might be okay with that.


----------



## danchoi955 (Apr 1, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> Are we actually posting int he forums and having a conversation in real time?
> 
> Each time I post there are two posts that I havent seen above me.



It's April 1st. I hate April 1st because I don't understand jokes. Really?


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 1, 2015)

I have not heard of this competition in Solon is it something I should look into or should I just stick to my guns at home and practice up for the future.


----------



## danchoi955 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ok, I need to get back to work. Right Anthony!


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Apr 1, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I have not heard of this competition in Solon is it something I should look into or should I just stick to my guns at home and practice up for the future.



It's a comp in the Midwest that isn't in Michigan or Minnesota, so I would look into it.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2015)

It's cheap although quite small


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 1, 2015)

danchoi955 said:


> It's April 1st. I hate April 1st because I don't understand jokes. Really?



That wasn't a joke Dan. We are actually posting within seconds of each other which is rare on a forum haha. I was simply noting that it is hard to keep up with the conversation.


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 1, 2015)

My main point is I have no official solves because I did nothing at Lawrence but I am also not super comfortable with 3x3 yet still only having 3-5 sub 30 solves in my life. I know it doesn't matter a lot but I think I will stick to just practicing until the next comp rolls around in Kansas. Maybe by then I will know full PLL and most of OLL and actually be decent at the cross. I will also hopefully know enough about 2x2 to compete in that. Once I am sub 20 in the 3x3 I am going to learn blind solving and move up to bigger cubes so Rocky and I can be nemesis for the rest of our cubing careers.


----------



## danchoi955 (Apr 1, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I have not heard of this competition in Solon is it something I should look into or should I just stick to my guns at home and practice up for the future.



You haven't official competed. Solon (does that supposed to rhythm with 'colon', is 5 hrs way by Mini van (with a Mustang, 4 hrs). I wouldn't recommend it for ppl who have to occasionally work on Saturday, especially during the time when the 2x2 and 3x3 events are going on, 4-hr of driving back and forth isn't going to cut it. However, it's April 18, and that is after tax season for most accountants. So bring your guns and cubes and let see what you can do on your first official comp. ;p


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 1, 2015)

I thought it was this weekend. If it is the 18th I can probably make it to that no problem. Are you guys making the trip a single day thing? If so I could go halfsies on gas and ride along. We will see as the comp gets closer.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2015)

I'd tag along!


----------



## danchoi955 (Apr 1, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I thought it was this weekend. If it is the 18th I can probably make it to that no problem. Are you guys making the trip a single day thing? If so I could go halfsies on gas and ride along. We will see as the comp gets closer.



Yup, there's and back in one day. But I'm going to definitely nap in the van after dropping you all off so that I can be plenty focused on the drive back. I kind of like driving at night, because of the peace and quietness.


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 1, 2015)

5 hours to a competition is a long way. Would need to get the buy in of the ole fiancé first but hopefully she won't mind. Plus maybe by then I will be sub 30 and won't make a complete fool of myself haha.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> 5 hours to a competition is a long way. Would need to get the buy in of the ole fiancé first but hopefully she won't mind. Plus maybe by then I will be sub 30 and won't make a complete fool of myself haha.



I got 56th with a 26.0x average at the Lawrence comp so I think your fine

EDIT: Ohh and it's only 4 1/2 hours but that's with 3 construction zones. If any of the construction is gone by then it will be faster


----------



## danchoi955 (Apr 1, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> 5 hours to a competition is a long way. Would need to get the buy in of the ole fiancé first but hopefully she won't mind. Plus maybe by then I will be sub 30 and won't make a complete fool of myself haha.



We can strap her on top of the van.


----------



## danchoi955 (Apr 1, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I got 56th with a 26.0x average at the Lawrence comp so I think your fine
> 
> EDIT: Ohh and it's only 4 1/2 hours but that's with 3 construction zones. If any of the construction is gone by then it will be faster



This is probably a small comp, so 26-s will probably get you 20th place, and Psyph3r will get 21st (last place). ha, ha...Sorry, it's the 1st and I'm full of it today!


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2015)

there are already 30 people signed up. It turns out I have a by scout camp out that day. I am really torn it's a really big camp out...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 1, 2015)

Dang guys, I missed a lot today haha. I would love to go to Solon too but I'm going to be working on moving into our apartment since we sold our house.


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 2, 2015)

I got a 27 second solve today. Nothing great but it was full step and I got it on video. New PB!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 2, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> In all seriousness, there needs to be some work done. As I previously stated, the Pyra and Skewb cutoffs are too lenient. They're supposed to be short events; don't let them be longer than they need to and hold you back.



I don't understand everyone's worries about these short events like pyraminx and skewb. Cutoffs don't make these events run shorter. Look at the Lawrence Spring 2015 results and see that *one* person did not make the cutoffs for pyraminx and *zero* competitors did not make cutoffs for skewb. Few people are even outliers in those results and thus we would not have saved time by making them more strict. These events take a long time because a lot of people compete in these events. You spend more time scrambling + running + judging than the competitor does solving.


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 2, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Nonononononononononononono!! Do *NOT* make the same mistake I did! Pyraminx was *THE* reason why we were so far behind! It was because of so many little kids and their crack addict fingers (courtesy of Ryan Potts for that remark) that could barely solve the pyraminx that slowed us down so much!
> 
> 0:30 soft 0:45-0:50 hard is more than reasonable. Pyraminx is a very easy and fast event, and it's not like it's hard to be about sub-30. You just need to filter out the people who learned it like the night before or something.
> 
> Edit: Skewb's cutoffs/time limits should be mildly harsher. I would say 0:30 soft and 0:50 hard should be reasonable.



Wait, hang on. You cannot actually be serious. Did you look at your results?

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=LawrenceSpring2015&allResults=1#pyram

Moving the cutoff from 45 to 30 would have saved you a total of _three_ competitors from getting an average -- a total of 4 minutes and 42 seconds of solving time distributed across multiple stations. Congratulations, this saved _maybe_ a minute of total time.

Strict cutoffs on fast events save you actually next to nothing. Just make sure nobody takes several minutes solving the puzzle, and you're fine. Hell, just setting it at 1 minute and letting everyone get an average would have been fine.

Also, as a supposed leader of a community, describing your members as having fingers of "crack addicts" is not appropriate behavior, whether you said it originally or not.

EDIT: Also, regarding the discussion of displays mentioned earlier, the regulations make no reference to displays anywhere. Any display setup is fine -- full speedstacks displays, no displays, or even custom displays.


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 2, 2015)

Im not sure what the word supposed leader is meant to accomplish in your post other than being derogatory. I do not disagree with your overall point, however, and would posit that the real reason for the comp going over schedule was the 100+ competitor field. 

This led to issues all across the comp that no one was ready for. Scramblers and runners were too few multiple times, there were breaks due to equipment failure, and there were simply more people to push through. All of hat said I think a good job was done by all getting the competition through all the stages and everyone seemed to have fun which was the whole point.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Apr 2, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> Im not sure what the word supposed leader is meant to accomplish in your post other than being derogatory. I do not disagree with your overall point, however, and would posit that the real reason for the comp going over schedule was the 100+ competitor field.
> 
> This led to issues all across the comp that no one was ready for. Scramblers and runners were too few multiple times, there were breaks due to equipment failure, and there were simply more people to push through. All of hat said I think a good job was done by all getting the competition through all the stages and everyone seemed to have fun which was the whole point.



I think another big problem was people not coming when their name was called. If a station has to wait 2 minutes because someone didn't pay attention, that holds everyone back.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 2, 2015)

> A3b1) When the judge believes the competitor is ready, he asks "READY?". The competitor must be ready to start the attempt within one minute of being called, else he forfeits his attempt (DNS), at the discretion of the judge.



This needs to be enforced. To be fair I really do think it was just shear amount of people to timers. Also maybe getting a few more scramblers could help. Not so sure about that one though.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Apr 3, 2015)

biscuit said:


> This needs to be enforced. To be fair I really do think it was just shear amount of people to timers. Also maybe getting a few more scramblers could help. Not so sure about that one though.



I don't think it was so much the amount of people as opposed to them not paying attention. Some people were very good, coming as soon as they were called, even if it was from the other end of the room. Others had to be called 5-6 times.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 3, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I don't think it was so much the amount of people as opposed to them not paying attention. Some people were very good, coming as soon as they were called, even if it was from the other end of the room. Others had to be called 5-6 times.



If they are called that many times and they don't come then it's a DNS. It's that simple they forfeit their solve. This should be made clear at the start of the comp. Can a delegate confirm how this should be kept track of? Should a judge start their stop watch when the competitor is called?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 3, 2015)

In the context of Lawrence it is not something that I would enforce. It's a 100 person competition with about 50 new competitors. Waiting 60 seconds for a person to hear their name and figure out the process is not in the spirit of that regulation IMHO.

Delays between competitors is definitely an overhead, but it's one that you'll encounter in any non-trivial competition. We had more new people last weekend than the there were competitors last time. We actually did a pretty good job considering those circumstances. Thankfully we had an extremely capable staff (and lots of volunteers!) and were able to keep things moving along.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 3, 2015)

When would you enforce it? I get where your coming from especially for like 3x3 and pyramix at a comp like that. But what about some of the other longer events like 6x6 and 5x5? Those will only be competed by more experienced people. Although those are the people who will be pretty fast. That being said it is still a rule.


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 3, 2015)

biscuit said:


> When would you enforce it? I get where your coming from especially for like 3x3 and pyramix at a comp like that. But what about some of the other longer events like 6x6 and 5x5? Those will only be competed by more experienced people. Although those are the people who will be pretty fast. That being said it is still a rule.



When someone gets to the station and takes forever to warm up, or waits way too long for the cameraman.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for clarifying guys!


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 3, 2015)

My HuaLongs and my Yuxin 4x4 came in the mail today! I can't wait to get them and all the stickers that I ordered. ZOMG I have so much cubing contraband waiting for me at my apartment when I get home from work!


----------



## biscuit (Apr 3, 2015)

lol. Can't wait to try the HuaLong


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 3, 2015)

The white version of the hualong is my new main instantly it turns like butter and is controllable it also corner cuts like a god. Also the yuxin is a great 4x4.


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 7, 2015)

I actually like the black version better now. They are both super smooth for me.

Did kcubing die? No one is talking here anymore.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 7, 2015)

There's just not a ton too talk about. I think I will be getting a HuaLong soon.


----------



## EvanCahill (Apr 7, 2015)

I recently got an axel/axis puzzle but am finding it impossible does anyone know how to solve it or be willing to trade a skewb for it.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 7, 2015)

EvanCahill said:


> I recently got an axel/axis puzzle but am finding it impossible does anyone know how to solve it or be willing to trade a skewb for it.



I think redKB has a video on it. Otherwise just search youtube


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 7, 2015)

I have no idea what an axel puzzle is tbh


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 8, 2015)

I got an Ao5 last night that had a counting 25 and a counting 26 if I remember correctly. Broke my PB with a 24.1 and shattered all of my ao5 and ao12 records. Thank god for easy crosses and PLL skips/accidental 1L PLL.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 8, 2015)

GJ! Yesterday I set my 5x5 record


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 8, 2015)

The ao5 was
(24.194)
26.718
(35.31)
25.929
31.406

All three of the 20s were skips and easy crosses haha.

What was your 5x5 time?


----------



## biscuit (Apr 8, 2015)

03:45.64


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 8, 2015)

biscuit said:


> 03:45.64



Congrats man.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 8, 2015)

biscuit said:


> 03:45.64


Congrats! How do you like that shengshou?


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 8, 2015)

that is sadly almost faster than my best 4x4 time


----------



## biscuit (Apr 9, 2015)

I really like how smooth it is. It pops quite a bit but the worst I have had is and edge and center piece. Really happy with it! Also I actually really like the pink. If I get new stickers I will have pink


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey Psyph3r and I are doing a meetup this Sunday at the KU edwards campus at 10:00am in Overland Park. Anyine else is welcome to come.


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 9, 2015)

In order to get in you have to spell anyone correctly. So it's just me that's going so far.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 9, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> In order to get in you have to spell anyone correctly. So it's just me that's going so far.


I hate you haha.


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 9, 2015)

That was quite mean.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 10, 2015)

Dang that's about the worst possible time for me in the next few months.


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 10, 2015)

It's an unofficial meet up we are just getting together and wanted to invite some peeps if you could come. If you can't it is not a big deal.


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 28, 2015)

Well does anybody cube in Kansas anymore?


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Apr 28, 2015)

No. Due to Sam Brownback's new policy, we must go to Missouri to cube. /s


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 29, 2015)

I do! Any poeple in the area wanna do another meetup at Lamar's next Saturday the 9th at like 10:00 or 11:00?


----------



## biscuit (Apr 29, 2015)

Want to? Yes. Able to? No. On Saturday's I have baseball practice at 1 and if possible kendo at 10.


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 29, 2015)

Tell your parents that you are doing research about what it is like to play baseball in college. (I played in college) Then we can just talk about cubing instead.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 29, 2015)

lol the problem is I have only een able to make it to three practices (being out of town not being able to get a ride etc) and games started on sunday


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 29, 2015)

Yea you should probably start going haha.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 29, 2015)

It's the only sport I do on a organized team. The rest of the day I'm sitting at a computer. Also do any of you have skype?


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 29, 2015)

I am pretty sure all of America has skype at this point.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 29, 2015)

We should all add each other on skype. Whats your skype name Anthony?


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Apr 29, 2015)

biscuit said:


> We should all add each other on skype. Whats your skype name Anthony?



I'm 80% certain that my Skype name is zpascalar

I've only used Skype maybe twice ever, so I can't really remember.


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 29, 2015)

You should be able to look up Anthony Powell and pick the one in Kansas. Otherwise i think it is aceman03 or something like that.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 29, 2015)

I feel like a loser, I don't have Skype haha. Can you do like Saturday afternoon like after dinner maybe?


----------



## biscuit (Apr 29, 2015)

that's when I'm productive and coding or something like that. I could ask but afternoons like 3 or something would work best for me. That being said I still may not be able to go because rides and stuff. Once baseball ends I should have a lot more time. I can also do week nights (not Wednesday though) You should get it rocky. If you are on your computer and anyone messages you then you get a little pop up. Plus this way we could talk to each other while we all cube sorta having a meet up... We can't try each others cubes but pretty much everything else works. I might be able to after dinner. It just depends weather my dad is home from work and my siblings had track practice and took the other car etc. Really the only way for me to know is to propose a date and I have to figure out whats going on that day. I added Zach and Anthony. Searching for Anthony Powell brought up a ton of results... I found you under aceman.


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 30, 2015)

I have a pretty popular name. basically everyone wants to be me.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 30, 2015)

that's how it works


----------



## Psyph3r (May 1, 2015)

#lifestory.com.net.org.gov.edu


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 2, 2015)

Is it weird that I actually clicked the link to see if it would go anywhere? I guess we can't do the 9th since nobody can come, my parents said that they'd already planned to go out to breakfast with my cousins that morning anyway.


----------



## Psyph3r (May 4, 2015)

I live literally 27 seconds from your house. And Lamars is another 2.2 minutes from there. I am pretty sure that we could make something work Rocky.

And yes it is very very very weird that you clicked the link.


----------



## biscuit (May 4, 2015)

dang that's pretty close. When did you time it? I hope I can come sometime. I still think we should set up a time to do a Google hangout or something


----------



## biscuit (May 5, 2015)

I'm looking into the JCCC as a possible venue. I will be sending them an email to get some general info on how much it would cost etc.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 6, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I live literally 27 seconds from your house. And Lamars is another 2.2 minutes from there. I am pretty sure that we could make something work Rocky.
> 
> And yes it is very very very weird that you clicked the link.


Yeah, to be honest a weekday next week would work best if that works with you.



biscuit said:


> dang that's pretty close. When did you time it? I hope I can come sometime. I still think we should set up a time to do a Google hangout or something


Yup, he's less than half a mile away. He didn't actually time the 27 seconds (at least I don't think so) haha, but that's pretty accurate. Yeah, we could try a google hangout.



biscuit said:


> I'm looking into the JCCC as a possible venue. I will be sending them an email to get some general info on how much it would cost etc.


I didn't think about that, that would be a pretty good venue, thanks for checking it out!


----------



## biscuit (May 6, 2015)

I got a automated reply basically giving the application process (for hosting events) and the rules to consider. It doesn't talk about price or anything. I asked about any STEM/engineering groups but as it was a copy and pasted/automated message there was no response to that. If we can contact such a group maybe we can have them host it. I can't find anything by searching JCCC STEM club or similar searches but maybe some of you can have some more luck


----------



## danchoi955 (May 18, 2015)

Sorry I haven't kept up with cubing at all...just too darn busy. But the summer is about to start, and the practice continues.

We'll be meeting this Saturday for cubing practice, same time, same place at 10AM at Lamar's in Overland Park. See you all there.


----------



## biscuit (May 18, 2015)

Hey Dan how is the comp planning coming along? Is there any way I can help?


----------



## Psyph3r (May 18, 2015)

I won't be able to make it. I will be getting married that day. But I hope you guys have fun!


----------



## biscuit (May 18, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I won't be able to make it. I will be getting married that day. But I hope you guys have fun!



Congratulations! You need to get your Fiance into cubing if you haven't yet.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (May 19, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Congratulations! You need to get your Fiance into cubing if you haven't yet.



Or not and let her do her own thing


----------



## biscuit (May 19, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Or not and let her do her own thing



Okay at least heavily influence her for a week (not yet wait a few months) Slightly personal? Ahh... What ever


----------



## danchoi955 (May 19, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Hey Dan how is the comp planning coming along? Is there any way I can help?



Nothing so far...Phi got distracted by basketball. Hopefully, it's only a fad. If this weekend practice brings him back into cubing then I will push onward; otherwise, there's no point for me to setup one. That 10-sec barrier is hard to get to, and he's starting to loose interest.


----------



## danchoi955 (May 19, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I won't be able to make it. I will be getting married that day. But I hope you guys have fun!



Yeah, that's certainly is more important than cubing. An appropriate wedding gift would be the 17x17x17! Congrats!


----------



## Psyph3r (May 19, 2015)

danchoi955 said:


> Nothing so far...Phi got distracted by basketball. Hopefully, it's only a fad. If this weekend practice brings him back into cubing then I will push onward; otherwise, there's no point for me to setup one. That 10-sec barrier is hard to get to, and he's starting to loose interest.



I can definitely understand shifting interests. Basketball is a good one though one wonders why you can't do both. At his current level for cubing he may not see the same gains by splitting time but he can keep a cube with him and at least do an ao100 every day or two and keep up on it until he gets interested again.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 19, 2015)

Yeah, I hope Phi gets back into it. I have a lot of hobbies, you just have to find time for all of them. If it's not his thing any more I understand as well.

Edit: I just saw Richard Quatch walk by me in lunch as I was typing haha


----------



## biscuit (May 22, 2015)

So I think I just found basically the prefect venue. At the end of the sports year the team my bro and sister run on holds an end of season banquet and the First Raytown Baptist church. One of the parents just happens to be on the board at the church. That's how the team gets to use it. I talked to the guy (Mr. Morrison) and he was totally on board. I told him I would expect probably around 100 based on Lawrence. He said that was fine. He said that the fee would be $200 and if we charge $6 dollars a competitor and 40 people show up just solving the 3x3 that's that expense covered. I have his email and he says send him a few dates and he will let me know of the availability. The actual room is really good too. It's like a multipurpose room that they will do different events in including potlucks and stuff like that so food is good in there too. I don't have the exact dimensions but it's about the size probably a bit bigger than the cafeteria at Lawrence high. They have a little stage at the front where we could have scramblers and maybe one or two competing tables for finals or what ever. For people to sit at they have a lot of circular tables and plenty of chairs we can use so that's not a problem. Plus I have a connection to a guy on the board! The dates I am looking at right now would be July 25th, August 1st and August 8th. It looks like they might have something there on the July date though. What do you guys think?


----------



## shadowkiller168 (May 22, 2015)

In terms of dates, I would pick none of them TBH. August 1st is a definite no because US Nationals 2015 happens between July 31st - August 2nd. The other two dates are still a little close to Nats. Perhaps later in August or earlier in July? Other than that, it looks like you got yourself a good venue.

Also, a Lawrence Summer 2015 actually _could_ be possible. It sure as hell won't happen in June or July, but I _might_ be able to fit one in early-mid September according to Mr. Platt (the teacher that "sponsored" the other two comps). I don't know if I should make a new thread about it asking people what events they want to have or anything like that.


----------



## biscuit (May 22, 2015)

Yeah it won't be the first or August 25th. I realized that so it will not be happening then. If it's a small comp that's fine as I haven't organized before. IF I can get enough people to help then I MAY do it the 8th. I want some help scheduling the events from you as you have some experience with it.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (May 22, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Yeah it won't be the first or August 25th. I realized that so it will not be happening then. If it's a small comp that's fine as I haven't organized before. IF I can get enough people to help then I MAY do it the 8th. I want some help scheduling the events from you as you have some experience with it.



The delegate will certainly help you better than me as they have more organizing experience. Keep in mind the only experience I have are with two extremes: one small competition that was very relaxed and ahead of schedule (Lawrence Open 2014) and one gigantic competition that was frantic and behind schedule (Lawrence Spring 2015). I haven't had a happy medium 

Don't forget that I've only hosted about 1/2 of all WCA events, so I can't help you out too much :/


----------



## Psyph3r (Jun 22, 2015)

Just going to necro this Kcubing thread to say hello to everyone. Want to see if there is any interest in doing a meet up soon. I fell off of the wagon a little bit due to getting married but am ready to pick up practicing and learning again and will be finishing the memorization of my least few PLL algs before i start in on my full OLL memo and my hardcase F2L memo.


----------



## biscuit (Jun 23, 2015)

Assuming my contact at the venue actually does his part I should be holding a comp in august so we can definitely have some meet ups before then to practice and stuff.


----------



## Psyph3r (Jun 23, 2015)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 23, 2015)

Dan and I are still trying to do ours too, but we still need to contact a delegate and get a venue. I would love to do some meetups soon.


----------



## Psyph3r (Jun 24, 2015)

Is Phi still cubing? The last time I spoke with Dan he said Phi was getting into other hobbies and leaving the cubes on the shelf more and more. I need to get back to trying to achieve my sub 30 and sub 20 goals. I am sitting right around 34-35 still and havent made progress in a month since I just got married.


----------



## danchoi955 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi guys,
Yeah, Phi got a little sidetracked and hasn't cubed much. Me too, gotten to be a busy parent. But this weekend is good for practice if anyone wants to get together. I think Saturday morning at the new Whole Foods would be exciting. They have plenty of tables inside and out.


----------



## Psyph3r (Jul 10, 2015)

I will be there and will bring a long some of my new 3x3s if anyone wants to check them out. I have the new Gans 356 and a couple Hualongs. Looking forward to seeing you guys.


----------



## biscuit (Aug 29, 2015)

Hey guys, so it looks like November 7th is when I will be holding my comp. I just want to know, would like to staff? Your fee's would be waived as well as free pizza lunch. This offer is open to all of the KCubing guys as well as experienced staffers.


----------



## danchoi955 (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeah, maybe!


----------



## danchoi955 (Sep 3, 2015)

Thinking about doing a comp on Oct. 10th in Olathe.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 4, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Hey guys, so it looks like November 7th is when I will be holding my comp. I just want to know, would like to staff? Your fee's would be waived as well as free pizza lunch. This offer is open to all of the KCubing guys as well as experienced staffers.



I don't think I would staff for the whole thing but I will help out with judging or whatever if you need me to.
BTW I can't wait for this even though it is 2 months from now and it hasn't been announced yet


----------



## biscuit (Sep 4, 2015)

danchoi955 said:


> Thinking about doing a comp on Oct. 10th in Olathe.



I'd get on it. There's quite a bit to do.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 4, 2015)

I can come November 7th Biscuit and will gladly staff. What are the details and everything for the comp?

Sorry, but again I can't do October 10th Dan  I really wish I could help out then too.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 4, 2015)

is this gonna be announced soon because if it isn't announced my parents treat it like something that has a 1% chance of actually happening and they will probably plan something for that date.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 4, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> is this gonna be announced soon because if it isn't announced my parents treat it like something that has a 1% chance of actually happening and they will probably plan something for that date.



I'm seriously just waiting on Shaden to email the board.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 4, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I'm seriously just waiting on Shaden to email the board.



COME ON SHADEN QUIT MAKING US ALL WAIT


Spoiler



jk


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 6, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Hey guys, so it looks like November 7th is when I will be holding my comp. I just want to know, would like to staff? Your fee's would be waived as well as free pizza lunch. This offer is open to all of the KCubing guys as well as experienced staffers.



hype only 2 months lol

but seriously that is short for be because I haven't been to a comp in 5 months now D:


----------



## biscuit (Sep 6, 2015)

Shaden says it should be announced either today or tomorrow!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 7, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Shaden says it should be announced either today or tomorrow!



nope  
I don't really see why not... Other competitions have been announced yesterday and even today...


----------



## biscuit (Sep 7, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> nope
> I don't really see why not... Other competitions have been announced yesterday and even today...



He's moving into a new house so he probably just didn't have time yesterday orSaturday.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 7, 2015)

biscuit said:


> He's moving into a new house so he probably just didn't have time yesterday orSaturday.



well I'll give him a few days


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 9, 2015)

ok so specifics? like, how many rounds of each event and number of people advancing.
also what is taking you so long Shaden? lol


----------



## biscuit (Sep 9, 2015)

Here is the schedule. This is all tentative of course.


Time Event
8:00-8:30 Registration
8:30-9:15 Skewb combined finals
9:15-10:15	2x2 Round 1
10:15-11:45	3x3 Round 1
11:45-12:45	Pyraminx Round 1*
12:45-1:15	Lunch
1:15-2:15 4x4 combined finals
2:15-3:15 3x3 OH combined finals
3:15-3:45 2x2 Round 2
3:45-4:35 3x3 Round 2
4:35-5:15 BLD combined finals
5:15-5:30 2x2 Finals
5:30-5:45 3x3 Finals
5:45-6:10 Awards and clean up

Cut offs aren't final and could change day of but this is what I'm thinking.

4x4(1:30/2:00)
5x5 (will be held if we have enough time) (2:30/5:00)
Skewb (1:00/2:00)
Pyraminx (1:00/2:00)
BLD 20 minutes total.
OH(1:00/1:30)


Haven't decided on advancement yet. Probably won't decide till day of.

Give Shaden some time. He's finishing up moving so he doesn't have a ton of time.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 9, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Here is the schedule. This is all tentative of course.
> 
> 
> Time Event
> ...



Alright, schedule resembles that of the Lawrence comps, which I like because of 3 rounds of 3x3 (pretty normal) and 3 rounds of 2x2 (most smallish comps only have 2). What is the * by Pyra? I can't seem to figure it out. And I can (sort of) wait for it to be announced but is hard


----------



## biscuit (Sep 10, 2015)

Ignore it. It's talking about 5x5. Pyra will happen.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 10, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Ignore it. It's talking about 5x5. Pyra will happen.



ok good that makes it the perfect event list for improving my (sucky and outdated) OPBs.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 10, 2015)

Shaden is awaiting a response and says he should have it any time now


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 10, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Shaden is awaiting a response and says he should have it any time now



okden


----------



## KubeRush (Sep 10, 2015)

I AM COMING!!!!!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 10, 2015)

KubeRush said:


> I AM COMING!!!!!



chloe you are a derpasaurous so of course you are coming


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hype for 4x4 and BLD


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 10, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Hype for 4x4 and BLD



Hype for 3x3 and 2x2 and 4x4 and maybe 5x5 and Pyra and Skewb and OH and BLD!  (I don't even do bld but who cares)

So what are you gonna call this comp?


----------



## biscuit (Sep 10, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Hype for 3x3 and 2x2 and 4x4 and maybe 5x5 and Pyra and Skewb and OH and BLD!  (I don't even do bld but who cares)
> 
> So what are you gonna call this comp?



KCubing 2015


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 11, 2015)

biscuit said:


> KCubing 2015


NICEE!!


----------



## KubeRush (Sep 15, 2015)

I will be doing 2x2 3x3 pyra and skewb.

My Goals (Averages0:

2x2 - sub 10 average (I am super slow)
3x3 - sub 1 average (I am also really slow)
Pyra - sub 10 average (I am slowish)
Skewb - sub 25 average (I am pretty nub)

My Goals (Singles):

2x2 - sub 5
3x3 - sub 30
Pyra - sub 8 
Skewb - sub 15


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 2, 2015)

Let's go Royals!!!


----------



## biscuit (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah! That game was awesome.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 2, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Let's go Royals!!!



eww not the Royals....
the Cardinals should totally be in the World Series though, I don't see how we managed to lose to the Cubs D:

This is constructive discussion about cubing...


----------



## biscuit (Nov 2, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> eww not the Royals....
> the Cardinals should totally be in the World Series though, I don't see how we managed to lose to the Cubs D:
> 
> This is constructive discussion about cubing...



Do you want to come to my comp.... I'm kidding of course. But actually YEAH ROYALS!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 2, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Do you want to come to my comp.... I'm kidding of course. But actually YEAH ROYALS!



well I definitely didn't want the Mets to win...


----------



## biscuit (Nov 2, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> well I definitely didn't want the Mets to win...



I'ma enjoy my parade tomorrow so... 

The Met's looked like trash in the series.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah this parade is going to be insane! Also Justin, I also wanted to see another I-70 showdown so that kind of sucks


----------



## Psyph3r (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow it has been a long time since someone posted in here. I have picked up the PLL train and am currently trying to learn G perms and N perms. I also need a refresher on a J perm and E perm but that shouldnt be too hard. Believe it or not the hardest part is remembering the notation for me because it's been so long haha.

What are you guys up to?


----------



## biscuit (Jan 22, 2016)

Organizing another comp... More info soon. I've actually already announced the date in a real obscure place. Eh, what the heck. It's not quite done, but I should know by tomorrow.

KCubing spring 2016 will (most likely) be held on the 16th of April. Same place as last time.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 22, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Organizing another comp... More info soon. I've actually already announced the date in a real obscure place. Eh, what the heck. It's not quite done, but I should know by tomorrow.
> 
> KCubing spring 2016 will (most likely) be held on the 16th of April. Same place as last time.



Pretty excited to hear that! I was pretty bummed I couldn't make it to the last comp.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 22, 2016)

Mikel said:


> Pretty excited to hear that! I was pretty bummed I couldn't make it to the last comp.



Think you can come this time?


----------



## biscuit (Jan 29, 2016)

Is there anyone from around KC who's planning on going to the Ohio/Indiana comp coming up? Or even the Dixon comp next saturday.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 15, 2016)

Man, nobody posts anything here anymore.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 17, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Man, nobody posts anything here anymore.


Maybe we can restart it!

Would you guys want to do another meetup in Overland Park before the next comp?


----------



## biscuit (Mar 17, 2016)

Rocky0701 said:


> Maybe we can restart it!
> 
> Would you guys want to do another meetup in Overland Park before the next comp?



I definitely would if I had that day open. Where would you do it?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 17, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I definitely would if I had that day open. Where would you do it?


I don't know, usually we have it at Lamar's donuts. They have big tables and we don't have to worry about disturbing people. I'll text the group tomorrow and see if they'd be up for it.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 17, 2016)

Rocky0701 said:


> I don't know, usually we have it at Lamar's donuts. They have big tables and we don't have to worry about disturbing people. I'll text the group tomorrow and see if they'd be up for it.



When do you think you'd have it? I'd definitely try to show.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 17, 2016)

YYYYEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!! But when do you think on having it?


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 20, 2016)

When Chris gets a sub-8 at Nats 2014

 so nub


----------



## biscuit (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey Quinton, when do you want to meet up? Throw out a date and let's see who all could come and decide from there.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 21, 2016)

We were doing April 2nd at 1:00. Anyone interested?


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm free. I'm in Overland Park so anything in this are would be sick.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 21, 2016)

I might be able to make that.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 22, 2016)

Ok. We meet at Lamar's Donuts on 127th and Quivira. Also it's either Olathe or Overland Park. I don't know which because it's right on the line.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 22, 2016)

Ok. So far we just have Adil, Tyler, and I. Could you come Garrett?


----------



## biscuit (Mar 22, 2016)

Rocky0701 said:


> Ok. So far we just have Adil, Tyler, and I. Could you come Garrett?



Maybe. That's apretty busy day, but I have 1-3 open. I'll see if I can get a ride.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 25, 2016)

Sorry Quinton. I don't have a huge chance of coming now. I just got my baseball schedule and one of the practices is from 12:30-2 P.M. on the day of the meet. My mom said if it is raining out I could come, but if not, I can't.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 25, 2016)

You could stop by after 2:00 if you want, we usually never have an ending time for meet ups, it's just over whenever everyone feels like leaving haha. I would guess we'll be there until like 3:00


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 26, 2016)

Cool, I'll be there then.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 1, 2016)

Is this thing still going to be going on? I am going to KCubing and would love to me up with you guys.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2016)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Is this thing still going to be going on? I am going to KCubing and would love to me up with you guys.



I think so...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 2, 2016)

Yes it is! Tomorrow at 1:00 at Lamar's donuts on 127th and Quivira.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 2, 2016)

Well i thought my thing was at 10, but it's actually at 2... I guess that means I can't go


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey TYcubing, other than you it looks like there's only going to be three of us and I have to leave early, one other person may have to leave early as well, so I don't know if we'l still be at Lamar's by the time you get done with baseball. Hopefully they'll stay after I leave, but I don't really know.


----------



## Sarah86 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hey guys, I was at the last meet at Lamar's, do any of you know if anything is in the works for a Lawrence competition this year?


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 12, 2016)

Dunno. Zachary Pascalar isn't going to be at KCubing. I'm having ideas that he quit curbing.

Edit: **Facepalm** Curbing. Wow spell check...


----------



## Sarah86 (Apr 13, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Dunno. Zachary Pascalar isn't going to be at KCubing. I'm having ideas that he quit curbing.
> 
> Edit: **Facepalm** Curbing. Wow spell check...


Didn't he go to the last Kcubing? Though I noticed he isn't registered for kcubing 2016....


----------



## biscuit (Apr 13, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> Didn't he go to the last Kcubing? Though I noticed he isn't registered for kcubing 2016....



Yeah he was at the fall comp. I could email him about it. I think the delegate and timing it with other organizers was the main issues.


----------



## Sarah86 (Apr 13, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Yeah he was at the fall comp. I could email him about it. I think the delegate and timing it with other organizers was the main issues.


Yeah I'm not sure, I just think it would be cool to keep events and meetups in Kansas going though. (Like the Lawrence comp)


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 13, 2016)

I agree with more Kansas comps. My parents didn't even let me go to OKC or Dixon this year .


----------



## biscuit (Apr 13, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> I agree with more Kansas comps. My parents didn't even let me go to OKC or Dixon this year .


I guess I'll go email him.


----------



## Sarah86 (Jun 2, 2016)

Would anyone be up for another meet at Lamars some Saturday in the near future?


----------



## biscuit (Jun 6, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> Would anyone be up for another meet at Lamars some Saturday in the near future?



I'd be good with it. It might be a bit hard for me with baseball for the next month, but we should have one before the next comp on Augus... Opps! Didn't mean to let that slip


----------



## Sarah86 (Jun 7, 2016)

Haha awesome! Also since there is a comp in Nebraska, so that's fairly close to KC.


----------



## biscuit (Jun 7, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> Haha awesome! Also since there is a comp in Nebraska, so that's fairly close to KC.



I never even saw that comp. Unfortunately that's the day I get back from Boy Scout camp.


----------



## BattleCubing (Jun 23, 2016)

Hey I get back from Boy Scout camp same day too. Battle right? What campsite?


----------



## BattleCubing (Jun 23, 2016)

BattleCubing said:


> Hey I get back from Boy Scout camp same day too. Battle right? What campsite?


bartle*


----------



## biscuit (Jun 23, 2016)

BattleCubing said:


> bartle*



Yeah. What camp are you in?


----------



## BattleCubing (Jun 23, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Yeah. What camp are you in?


Somewhere in PA. I can't remember.


----------



## biscuit (Jun 23, 2016)

BattleCubing said:


> Somewhere in PA. I can't remember.



I'm in lonestar. Maybe we can meet up sometime. I'm probably going for Brave this year though, so may not have many open times. Are you doing any waterfront?


----------



## BattleCubing (Jun 23, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I'm in lonestar. Maybe we can meet up sometime. I'm probably going for Brave this year though, so may not have many open times. Are you doing any waterfront?


I'm going through warrior. I don't think I'm doing any lakefront. Visitors day is Sunday I think. Maybe during that time, because any day after that your going to be busy most of camp after that. We also have make up day.


----------



## biscuit (Jun 23, 2016)

BattleCubing said:


> I'm going through warrior. I don't think I'm doing any lakefront. Visitors day is Sunday I think. Maybe during that time, because any day after that your going to be busy most of camp after that. We also have make up day.



Can't do visitor sunday. Make up day is really the only time we could get together then. We may see each other for tribal stuff or whatever though.


----------



## BattleCubing (Jun 24, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Can't do visitor sunday. Make up day is really the only time we could get together then. We may see each other for tribal stuff or whatever though.


What's your schedule? I have some open spots in mine. There wasn't any good badges left because I'm a 5th year. Whats your phone number so we don't have to message in this?


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 12, 2016)

When is the comp in August because I'm going on Vacation this August so I want to see when it is?


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 18, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Dunno. Zachary Pascalar isn't going to be at KCubing. I'm having ideas that he quit *cu*r*bing.*



Have not quit cubing; have just been on indefinite hiatus. Taking 3 AP classes + 1 honors class sort of shifts your priorities. 

The main reason why I didn't go to your competition is simply because I had no idea it existed. You said that you sent me an email, but I never received one. I only went to the Nebraska competition because one day I decided to look at CubingUSA. I wouldn't have been against going to your competition.

I'm fairly sure that there won't be a Lawrence Summer 2016... or a Lawrence Summer for any year. Organizing over the Summer without a good venue (my school) causes difficulties.

That's not to say there won't be another Lawrence competition; I've never against holding more. Now that David Woner can delegate, it would be much easier to organize competitions again. I'm not saying that you should hold your breath for another competition in Lawrence as I can't guarantee anything, but I would make it a goal to try and have another sometime this year.


----------



## biscuit (Jul 18, 2016)

About August, dosen't look like it will actually be in August. There's something big possibly in the works, but it's very early stages so... Who knows. 

Good to see you Zach! Looking forward to a comp where I'm not the organizer!

One last thing. I've talked to the owner of Go Big Skill Toys, and he's said he'd be happy to let us have meetups at his store. It's out in Shawnee near the Ikea, so it's a good place for a lot of you guys to boot.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 18, 2016)

biscuit said:


> About August, dosen't look like it will actually be in August. There's something big possibly in the works, but it's very early stages so... Who knows.
> 
> Good to see you Zach! Looking forward to a comp where I'm not the organizer!
> 
> One last thing. I've talked to the owner of Go Big Skill Toys, and he's said he'd be happy to let us have meetups at his store. It's out in Shawnee near the Ikea, so it's a good place for a lot of you guys to boot.


Again, don't hold your breath. I still have school to focus on; I'm just not taking 3 AP classes + 1 honors class, though a couple of the classes I'm taking are very difficult. I have a tendency to get distracted, so I can't guarantee that there will be a competition. I can (and will) definitely try, and likely have success. Because David Woner can delegate competitions, it would be easier to pick dates as the only real requirement would be that he's not doing anything that day.

Just out of curiosity, what events would you guys feel like doing? The only events that I guarantee would be 3x3, 2x2, Megaminx, and likely Skewb + Pyraminx. The rest are up for grabs.

Also, Sunday comps. Yes or no? Most of my competitors would be from the Kansas City metro, so it would be at most 2 hours for most of the competitors, so a Sunday comp wouldn't really benefit them (though it wouldn't hurt them either). At the same time, Kansas competitors and competitors from other states (a notable chunk of the competitors) _would_ have to travel far, and Sunday comps would benefit them.


----------



## biscuit (Jul 18, 2016)

Well I can't do sundays, so I'm opposed to them 

As far as events, definitely some sort of bld. And meh pyra.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 18, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Well I can't do sundays, so I'm opposed to them
> 
> As far as events, definitely some sort of bld. And meh pyra.


I, personally, couldn't really care about Pyraminx and Skewb. They're not events I practice, and I've never cared if I did poorly on them. I only host those events because many newer cubers tend to only know how to solve (fast enough to make basic cutoffs) only a few puzzles; those puzzles are usually 2x2, 3x3, Pyraminx, and Skewb.

I would definitely consider 3BLD. I just need to make a schedule that has enough common events and uncommon events while still taking up only 8/9 hours.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 18, 2016)

Big cubes and OH would be cool


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 18, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Big cubes and OH would be cool


How big are we talkin'? 4x4 and/or 5x5 may be doable, but I don't think we'd have enough time to do 6x6 or 7x7.

It's likely that we'd do OH, maybe with some somewhat strict cutoffs.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 18, 2016)

4 and 5 would be amazing!


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

Feet and pyra. And would it be in kc or lawrence


----------



## biscuit (Jul 19, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Feet and pyra. And would it be in kc or lawrence



considering Zach's in Lawrence, and his past comps have been lawrence, I'm gonna guess lawrence


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 19, 2016)

I have a feeling it's going to be in Idaho, Garrett


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 19, 2016)

biscuit said:


> considering Zach's in Lawrence, and his past comps have been lawrence, I'm gonna guess lawrence


 Correct.


Tycubing said:


> I have a feeling it's going to be in Idaho, Garrett


 I'm good friends with Spencer Stutzman, and I feel bad for not being able to attend any of his comps. This could make up for it


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

If there is going to be one in Lawrence make sure there is free food


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 19, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> If there is going to be one in Lawrence make sure there is free food


I can guarantee food, usually pizza. I can't guarantee it is free. Don't worry, the prices I put on food is pretty reasonable ($1.00 per slice of pizza and $0.50 per drink).


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

haha nice. So you are thinking it will happen?


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 19, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> haha nice. So you are thinking it will happen?


I literally can't do almost anything until August as that's when school starts. In order to use the school as a venue, I have to fill out a form requesting to use a part of the school (in this case the cafeteria) for a specific date (or dates if my first choice is taken). This can only be done AT the school, and the school doesn't open until August.

For right now, the only things I can do are brainstorm some events and maybe a schedule. That's about it.

It may happen, it may not. I would err on the side of it happening, but there's a chance that it won't.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I literally can't do almost anything until August as that's when school starts. In order to use the school as a venue, I have to fill out a form requesting to use a part of the school (in this case the cafeteria) for a specific date (or dates if my first choice is taken). This can only be done AT the school, and the school doesn't open until August.
> 
> For right now, the only things I can do are brainstorm some events and maybe a schedule. That's about it.
> 
> It may happen, it may not. I would err on the side of it happening, but there's a chance that it won't.


STLuber rebel here. Please make this. Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 19, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> STLuber rebel here. Please make this. Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


I certainly want to. I've never NOT wanted to make a competition. For me, it's just very difficult to do during the Summer as my school wouldn't be an option for a venue, and there aren't very many other places for me to use (at least in Lawrence; Kansas City on the other hand is for Garrett Webster to worry about).

I'll try; I certainly will try to make this happen, but again, I can't guarantee anything. Plus, as I said previously, I cannot make any progress on this until August, so I can't announce that anything is happening/not happening until then.


----------



## biscuit (Jul 19, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I literally can't do almost anything until August as that's when school starts. In order to use the school as a venue, I have to fill out a form requesting to use a part of the school (in this case the cafeteria) for a specific date (or dates if my first choice is taken). This can only be done AT the school, and the school doesn't open until August.
> 
> For right now, the only things I can do are brainstorm some events and maybe a schedule. That's about it.
> 
> It may happen, it may not. I would err on the side of it happening, but there's a chance that it won't.



One thing to remember, is that we currently don't have our own equipment here in KC, though we're trying to change that, and our staff pool is really, really small. Off the top of my head, I can only think of three other KC area people (other than you and I) that would staff. We may be able to get a couple more like Brandon (Mikel), maybe Cale and Nate. Other than that, you'll have to still pay for the minnesota crew to come down. David would probably be happy to come and delegate, and hopefully pull Waris with him, but we just don't have the equipment or staff to be independent yet. Plus the Minnesota crew is great.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 19, 2016)

biscuit said:


> One thing to remember, is that we currently don't have our own equipment here in KC, though we're trying to change that, and our staff pool is really, really small. Off the top of my head, I can only think of three other KC area people (other than you and I) that would staff. We may be able to get a couple more like Brandon (Mikel), maybe Cale and Nate. Other than that, you'll have to still pay for the minnesota crew to come down. David would probably be happy to come and delegate, and hopefully pull Waris with him, but we just don't have the equipment or staff to be independent yet. Plus the Minnesota crew is great.


All of that may or may not be an issue. I won't pick a date that I know Minnesota has a competition on. We have timers to use (and we could probably borrow some from competitors even if we don't), just not displays. While having the Minnesota crew as staff would be awesome, if the competition is small (which it likely could be), we wouldn't need much staff to begin with. I've got a friend or two that could definitely help out, and I'm sure many of the competitors would help out if asked to.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I literally can't do almost anything until August as that's when school starts. In order to use the school as a venue, I have to fill out a form requesting to use a part of the school (in this case the cafeteria) for a specific date (or dates if my first choice is taken). This can only be done AT the school, and the school doesn't open until August.
> 
> For right now, the only things I can do are brainstorm some events and maybe a schedule. That's about it.
> 
> It may happen, it may not. I would err on the side of it happening, but there's a chance that it won't.


How about renting space over like thanksgiving break or something


----------



## biscuit (Jul 19, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> How about renting space over like thanksgiving break or something



If you can get a school or somewhere else free, that's the way to go.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 19, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> How about renting space over like thanksgiving break or something


 My school as a venue is not just for convenience; it's because it's a good venue. I've looked for other venues, and they're usually either way too small for a cubing competition or their huge wedding banquet halls that cost waayyyy too much for me.

Thanksgiving Break would be the worst time to hold a cubing competition in the US as so many people leave to visit family members for the holidays. Plus, it's so far in the future; I'm looking for a date that's late-September/early- to mid-October, not towards the end of November!



biscuit said:


> If you can get a school or somewhere else free, that's the way to go.


 This too. Plus, my school's cafeteria is very large with a lot of tables and chairs. It's right next to the front entrance and parking lot, so it's easy to get to. The temperature isn't too hot or not cold. It also has a sound system so we wouldn't have to shout to get everyone's attention.

In short, it's a really good venue, and it's free!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> This too. Plus, my school's cafeteria is very large with a lot of tables and chairs. It's right next to the front entrance and parking lot, so it's easy to get to. The temperature isn't too hot or not cold. *It also has a sound system so we wouldn't have to shout to get everyone's attention.*


Easy. Hire a squad of Olympic runners to get the information to everyone as fast as possible!


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> My school as a venue is not just for convenience; it's because it's a good venue. I've looked for other venues, and they're usually either way too small for a cubing competition or their huge wedding banquet halls that cost waayyyy too much for me.
> 
> Thanksgiving Break would be the worst time to hold a cubing competition in the US as so many people leave to visit family members for the holidays. Plus, it's so far in the future; I'm looking for a date that's late-September/early- to mid-October, not towards the end of November!
> 
> ...


YAY so at least you have a plan for the venue


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 19, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> YAY so at least you have a plan for the venue


He has organized two competitions before, at both of which I competed. It's a really nice venue. Actually, it is the background in my profile picture, and also you can see the venue in this video


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 19, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> He has organized two competitions before, at both of which I competed. It's a really nice venue. Actually, it is the background in my profile picture, and also you can see the venue in this video


Keep in mind that my school has gone through renovation at the front entrance, which is one of the main reasons why I didn't host another competition after Lawrence Spring 2015. The renovation started when school began, and it was supposed to be finished by the end of Spring Break, but it wasn't finished until early April. By then, I decided it was a little too late to host a competition because of finals, AP testing, SATs, ACTs, etc. Plus, the front entrance and parking lot was under construction, so it would have been a pain in the ass to park and enter.

Now that the renovation is done, these problems no longer exist. Plus, the cafeteria is more or less the same (although the front of it near the entrance is a bit more narrow).


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 19, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Keep in mind that my school has gone through renovation at the front entrance, which is one of the main reasons why I didn't host another competition after Lawrence Spring 2015. The renovation started when school began, and it was supposed to be finished by the end of Spring Break, but it wasn't finished until early April. By then, I decided it was a little too late to host a competition because of finals, AP testing, SATs, ACTs, etc. Plus, the front entrance and parking lot was under construction, so it would have been a pain in the ass to park and enter.
> 
> Now that the renovation is done, these problems no longer exist. Plus, the cafeteria is more or less the same (although the front of it near the entrance is a bit more narrow).


Cool, My brother went to the one in spring 2015.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 20, 2016)

I haven't gone to any Lawrence comps yet(I averaged 50 during Lawrence spring 2015) but I went to both of Garretts comps and those have been very fun, so I think that any Lawrence Comp would be cool. Plus my parents don't let me go to any comp farther than 45 min. away from my house in Overland Park so Lawrence is nice and close!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> I haven't gone to any Lawrence comps yet(I averaged 50 during Lawrence spring 2015) but I went to both of Garretts comps and those have been very fun, so I think that any Lawrence Comp would be cool. Plus my parents don't let me go to any comp farther than 45 min. away from my house in Overland Park so Lawrence is nice and close!


Dang... 45 minutes... Be glad you live in a metro with 2 organizers 

I'm looking at making a comp sometime this fall in STL. Not really sure about the specifics but it's likely to be similar to other midwest comps- 3 rounds of 2x2 and 3x3, and a few side events, probably 4x4 and Pyra because I kinda like those, along with a few others


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 20, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Dang... 45 minutes... Be glad you live in a metro with 2 organizers
> 
> I'm looking at making a comp sometime this fall in STL. Not really sure about the specifics but it's likely to be similar to other midwest comps- 3 rounds of 2x2 and 3x3, and a few side events, probably 4x4 and Pyra because I kinda like those, along with a few others


Who will be the delegate you think? Maybe Chis Hardwick could come down idk. And if you need any help feel free to ask me


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Who will be the delegate you think? Maybe Chis Hardwick could come down idk. And if you need any help feel free to ask me


We're looking for a venue right now. Getting a delegate shouldn't be too hard, hopefully.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 20, 2016)

haha hopefully.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 20, 2016)

I could somehow convince my mom to let me come if there is one going to be one in St. Louis


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 20, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> I could somehow convince my mom to let me come if there is one going to be one in St. Louis


hey thats the spirit


----------



## biscuit (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah the delegate's not the hard part. St. Louis has even more options than KC.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 20, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Yeah the delegate's not the hard part. St. Louis has even more options than KC.


Really? I thought Kc was easy.. And if there is one in stl will you go?


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 20, 2016)

I am probably going to go if that weekend is empty


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 20, 2016)

yup same


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 20, 2016)

lol at the people not knowing who would delegate. You all live in the Kansas City metro. Are you unaware that David Woner, a resident of Kansas City, recently became a Candidate Delegate?

The venue is the hardest part, believe me. Once you have the venue good to go, it's smooth sailing from there.



Tycubing said:


> I haven't gone to any Lawrence comps yet(I averaged 50 during Lawrence spring 2015) but I went to both of Garretts comps and those have been very fun, so I think that any Lawrence Comp would be cool. Plus my parents don't let me go to any comp farther than 45 min. away from my house in Overland Park so Lawrence is nice and close!



It didn't use to be like that. Before I made a competition, there were none in Central USA. The closest comps were either in Minnesota or Texas. Sometimes there would be one in Iowa, but it would rarely be in Western or Southern Iowa. It was a 5-6 hour drive no matter what. Then I came along, made a comp in Lawrence followed by a 2nd one, and then Garrett Webster took it from there.

My goal of the comps is being accomplished: getting more comps in Central USA. Nothing more, nothing less. I wouldn't have ever organized a comp if there already were comps going on around Kansas City.

You're welcome.


----------



## biscuit (Jul 20, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> lol at the people not knowing who would delegate. You all live in the Kansas City metro. Are you unaware that David Woner, a resident of Kansas City, recently became a Candidate Delegate?
> 
> The venue is the hardest part, believe me. Once you have the venue good to go, it's smooth sailing from there.
> 
> ...



I meant that there's more options. Doubtless having David makes it easier, but a delegate isn't the hard part in STL. The Venue is by far the hardest part. 

you do realize I am Garrett right Zach?

Also, when would you guys like to do another meetup? I've got a place that'll work well, and I should definitely be able to make it. Plus I've got business to do at the Store. What about this Saturday? It would have to be after 3:00 because they have a thing every Saturday from 12:00-3:00. I'll ask the owner if that works.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 20, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I meant that there's more options. Doubtless having David makes it easier, but a delegate isn't the hard part in STL. The Venue is by far the hardest part.
> 
> you do realize I am Garrett right Zach?
> 
> Also, when would you guys like to do another meetup? I've got a place that'll work well, and I should definitely be able to make it. Plus I've got business to do at the Store. What about this Saturday? It would have to be after 3:00 because they have a thing every Saturday from 12:00-3:00. I'll ask the owner if that works.


I realize you're Garrett. I referring to the other members in this thread.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 20, 2016)

Saturday works for me with the meet up


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 20, 2016)

wait what?


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 21, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> wait what?


What?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 21, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> What?


Who? When? Where?


aybuck37 said:


> wait what?


Why? What?


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 21, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Who? When? Where?
> 
> Why? What?


What is happening??? huh???? ____________________________


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 21, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Who? When? Where?
> 
> Why? What?


Huh? How?


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 21, 2016)

Read all of Garrett's last post and you will find out


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 21, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Huh? How?





shadowkiller168 said:


> I realize you're Garrett. I referring to the other members in this thread.


HAHA NICE PIC


----------



## biscuit (Jul 21, 2016)

Basically, meetup this saturday? Would have to end by 12:00, or start after 3:00.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 21, 2016)

I am completely open after 3:00. Plus we would have to leave instead of leaving when we would want to.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 21, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Basically, meetup this saturday? Would have to end by 12:00, or start after 3:00.


Can't. Don't live in Kansas City, and am not driving an hour to get there


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 21, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Can't. Don't live in Kansas City, and am not driving an hour to get there


I live like 4 hrs away sorry..


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 21, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> I live like 4 hrs away sorry..


We could try to do a meetup if you want, PM me


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 21, 2016)

wait is a meet up irl or on here lol


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 21, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> wait is a meet up irl or on here lol


irl lol n00b


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 21, 2016)

So me and Garrett are the only ones going...


----------



## biscuit (Jul 21, 2016)

If others don't respond, then we probably won't. That being said, I may be going up sometime during 12:00-3:00 anyway, so if you want to stop by during that time, we may be able to do that.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 21, 2016)

My mom would think it is a waste of gas in the car so no


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 21, 2016)

ohhh so the meet up is a unofficial comp.. or is it official


----------



## biscuit (Jul 21, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> ohhh so the meet up is a unofficial comp.. or is it official



It's just a meet up. We might compete, but I wouldn't call it a competition.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 21, 2016)

biscuit said:


> It's just a meet up. We might compete, but I wouldn't call it a competition.


ok haha im trippin


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 22, 2016)

So are we still going to do this?


----------



## biscuit (Jul 22, 2016)

Probably not. If you'd be able to come, then shout out.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 22, 2016)

Alright. I am going to go to ikea tomorrow anyway to get a new chair for my desk


----------



## BattleCubing (Jul 22, 2016)

I just read the comments but I would like to have skewb. Also, I'm thinking about organizing a comp with a friend of mine. He has a potential venue location and once we get that confirmed, the comp will almost definitely happen.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 22, 2016)

BattleCubing said:


> I just read the comments but I would like to have skewb. Also, I'm thinking about organizing a comp with a friend of mine. He has a potential venue location and once we get that confirmed, the comp will almost definitely happen.


Where?


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 22, 2016)

BattleCubing said:


> I just read the comments but I would like to have skewb. Also, I'm thinking about organizing a comp with a friend of mine. He has a potential venue location and once we get that confirmed, the comp will almost definitely happen.


yeeah which state?


----------



## Thehochicube (Jul 22, 2016)

Florida?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 22, 2016)

Alaska. The venue will be an igloo.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 22, 2016)

No it should be on the Mexican Border like Nats next year


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 22, 2016)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 23, 2016)

You guys seriously make planning a comp 100x harder than it needs to be lol.


----------



## biscuit (Jul 23, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> You guys seriously make planning a comp 100x harder than it needs to be lol.



Thanks mister "I have a really easy venue that I can get!" Not fair!


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 23, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> You guys seriously make planning a comp 100x harder than it needs to be lol.


What if we want to make it harder than it needs to be?


----------



## biscuit (Jul 23, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> What if we want to make it harder than it needs to be?



Yeah. It's more fun... Or something.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 23, 2016)

Also Garrett, what venue did you submit for Nats next year?


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 23, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> You guys seriously make planning a comp 100x harder than it needs to be lol.


but we planning 3 comps. maybe idk


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 23, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Thanks mister "I have a really easy venue that I can get!" Not fair!


To be fair, I have a really easy venue too. I just can't use it 1/4 of the year, and I have to fill out a form and all that


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 23, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> To be fair, I have a really easy venue too. I just can't use it 1/4 of the year, and I have to fill out a form and all that


https://www.instagram.com/p/9ziWw0xDaHclBt2QAVfklw_7KaBx29ta1wk3Q0/?taken-by=aybuck37
Is that you in the usa jacket??


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 23, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/9ziWw0xDaHclBt2QAVfklw_7KaBx29ta1wk3Q0/?taken-by=aybuck37
> Is that you in the usa jacket??


The link isn't working for me lol but maybe it will for Zach


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 24, 2016)

yeah bc i swear thats him lol


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 25, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/9ziWw0xDaHclBt2QAVfklw_7KaBx29ta1wk3Q0/?taken-by=aybuck37
> Is that you in the usa jacket??


Link doesn't work for me.


----------



## biscuit (Jul 30, 2016)

Hey Guys, I'm going to be at go big in probably an hour or so. I'm gonna take my cubes and stuff, so if you want to come, then stop on by. Here's the address again. 12156 Shawnee Mission Pkwy, Shawnee, KS 66216


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 30, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Link doesn't work for me.


Try it now


----------



## biscuit (Jul 31, 2016)

Sharah Showed up for a like, 30 seconds.


aybuck37 said:


> Try it now



Yeah that's Zach


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 31, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Sharah Showed up for a like, 30 seconds.
> 
> 
> Yeah that's Zach


Yep. Definitely me.

Another fun fact, I was in the background of the photo of the 3x3 finalists at Nats 2014. I'm between Feliks and Kevin.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Sep 6, 2016)

Thought I'd let you all know that I filled out the paperwork for renting my school as a venue for Lawrence Fall 2016!

The date rented is October 29th (mostly because the 22nd is a day of the ACT). I'm a bit uncertain of the events I should have. I will obviously have 3 rounds of 2x2 & 3x3, Megaminx, Pyraminx, OH, Skewb. I'm just trying to think of other events as well. I'm personally in favor of Square-1, FMC, or 4x4/5x5 (one or the other); although, I know not many would be in favor of FMC or Square-1. (When is the next FMC Day anyway?)

I want you guys to help me decide.


----------



## shadowslice e (Sep 6, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Thought I'd let you all know that I filled out the paperwork for renting my school as a venue for Lawrence Fall 2016!
> 
> The date rented is October 29th (mostly because the 22nd is a day of the ACT). I'm a bit uncertain of the events I should have. I will obviously have 3 rounds of 2x2 & 3x3, Megaminx, Pyraminx, OH, Skewb. I'm just trying to think of other events as well. I'm personally in favor of Square-1, FMC, or 4x4/5x5 (one or the other); although, I know not many would be in favor of FMC or Square-1. (When is the next FMC Day anyway?)
> 
> I want you guys to help me decide.


Please don't hurt me


----------



## biscuit (Sep 6, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Thought I'd let you all know that I filled out the paperwork for renting my school as a venue for Lawrence Fall 2016!
> 
> The date rented is October 29th (mostly because the 22nd is a day of the ACT). I'm a bit uncertain of the events I should have. I will obviously have 3 rounds of 2x2 & 3x3, Megaminx, Pyraminx, OH, Skewb. I'm just trying to think of other events as well. I'm personally in favor of Square-1, FMC, or 4x4/5x5 (one or the other); although, I know not many would be in favor of FMC or Square-1. (When is the next FMC Day anyway?)
> 
> I want you guys to help me decide.



I personally vote for 5x5. I know Chris O wants 5x5 too.

Also, Yay!


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 6, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Thought I'd let you all know that I filled out the paperwork for renting my school as a venue for Lawrence Fall 2016!
> 
> The date rented is October 29th (mostly because the 22nd is a day of the ACT). I'm a bit uncertain of the events I should have. I will obviously have 3 rounds of 2x2 & 3x3, Megaminx, Pyraminx, OH, Skewb. I'm just trying to think of other events as well. I'm personally in favor of Square-1, FMC, or 4x4/5x5 (one or the other); although, I know not many would be in favor of FMC or Square-1. (When is the next FMC Day anyway?)
> 
> I want you guys to help me decide.



I'm from St. Louis and would probably come, I'd definitely come if you have Pyra. Some events I know are popular in the area include: 2x2, 3x3, 6x6, OH, Pyra, and Skewb
I personally like square-1 and FMC as well


----------



## biscuit (Sep 6, 2016)

Wait, you're doing Megaminx again? Didn't you do that at the last Lawrence comp? Plus I'm doing it this Saturday.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 6, 2016)

it's 3 weeks after Dixon Fall but if it weren't then I'd probably come

i cant go because i going to dixn fall but you should do megmnix with 3minutes cutoff. just a suggestion


----------



## Tycubing (Sep 6, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Thought I'd let you all know that I filled out the paperwork for renting my school as a venue for Lawrence Fall 2016!
> 
> The date rented is October 29th (mostly because the 22nd is a day of the ACT). I'm a bit uncertain of the events I should have. I will obviously have 3 rounds of 2x2 & 3x3, Megaminx, Pyraminx, OH, Skewb. I'm just trying to think of other events as well. I'm personally in favor of Square-1, FMC, or 4x4/5x5 (one or the other); although, I know not many would be in favor of FMC or Square-1. (When is the next FMC Day anyway?)
> 
> I want you guys to help me decide.


Yay

5x5 would be cool


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 6, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Thought I'd let you all know that I filled out the paperwork for renting my school as a venue for Lawrence Fall 2016!
> 
> The date rented is October 29th (mostly because the 22nd is a day of the ACT). I'm a bit uncertain of the events I should have. I will obviously have 3 rounds of 2x2 & 3x3, Megaminx, Pyraminx, OH, Skewb. I'm just trying to think of other events as well. I'm personally in favor of Square-1, FMC, or 4x4/5x5 (one or the other); although, I know not many would be in favor of FMC or Square-1. (When is the next FMC Day anyway?)
> 
> I want you guys to help me decide.


*Clock or feet pleasee.* I will fo sure go if there are those two events. Since not many people like those u could have it early in the morning? Also I like the events you already have so dont change them!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 6, 2016)

Not related but Zach I'm trying to figure out exactly what your avatar is

it looks like a cross between Trump and a duck
yes a duck, I don't even know

Also, are you (or Garrett) thinking about doing a comp in the winter? Just curious. I'm sorta kinda half-maybe thinking on possibly planning a tentative competition, potentially on January 7.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 6, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Not related but Zach I'm trying to figure out exactly what your avatar is
> 
> it looks like a cross between Trump and a duck
> yes a duck, I don't even know
> ...


dude if you do the January comp i will be so hyped. Also if you need any help I can try to help


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 7, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> dude if you do the January comp i will be so hyped. Also if you need any help I can try to help


I could probably use help, but you don't need to spend the whole time frantically judging people as fast as you can and sprinting from the scrambling tables to the solving stations lol


----------



## Tycubing (Sep 7, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Not related but Zach I'm trying to figure out exactly what your avatar is
> 
> it looks like a cross between Trump and a duck
> yes a duck, I don't even know
> ...


It is called the art of "Photoshop." I have made a few funny ones at school during computers lol.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 7, 2016)

Maybe, but there's not a date in mind yet or anything.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Sep 7, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Wait, you're doing Megaminx again? Didn't you do that at the last Lawrence comp? Plus I'm doing it this Saturday.


 I am, and always will be doing Megaminx. It's a staple of mine.



aybuck37 said:


> *Clock or feet pleasee.* I will fo sure go if there are those two events. Since not many people like those u could have it early in the morning? Also I like the events you already have so dont change them!


 Definitely no to feet. Clock is highly unlikely. Considering how large my last comp was, I have to adjust my schedule accordingly. More competitors = fewer events as they take longer. I try to cater to larger groups rather than smaller groups. If there were multiple people asking me to have feet, and they planned on attending, that might be different.

Clock is, again, highly unlikely. Mostly because I just don't feel like having it 



JustinTimeCuber said:


> Also, are you (or Garrett) thinking about doing a comp in the winter? Just curious. I'm sorta kinda half-maybe thinking on possibly planning a tentative competition, potentially on January 7.


 I really, really want to have an additional comp in the Winter. The only problem is the weather: it's so unpredictable. There could easily be a massive snowstorm on the day of my comp, and there'd be nothing I could do about it.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 7, 2016)

like early spring weather is more predictable. Maybe you an wait until March or something


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Sep 7, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> like early spring weather is more predictable. Maybe you an wait until March or something


I know I'm going to at least attempt to organize another Spring comp. This is my last year at my high school, so I want to make as many comps as possible (this would probably be about 3. Doubt I could make one over the Summer)


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 7, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I know I'm going to at least attempt to organize another Spring comp. This is my last year at my high school, so I want to make as many comps as possible (this would probably be about 3. Doubt I could make one over the Summer)


hey u think the one in spring will have feet? I probably won't go if there is not feet... My brother really likes feet so I can't convince him to go otherwise


----------



## biscuit (Sep 7, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> hey u think the one in spring will have feet? I probably won't go if there is not feet... My brother really likes feet so I can't convince him to go otherwise



Feet is really hard to organize. There's a ton of logistical issues with it.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 7, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Feet is really hard to organize. There's a ton of logistical issues with it.


Ohhh is it like hard to find scramblers lol... but ugh now i dont have a ride. Unless you can think of something to convince my brother


----------



## biscuit (Sep 7, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Ohhh is it like hard to find scramblers lol... but ugh now i dont have a ride. Unless you can think of something to convince my brother



Not so much that (although some people don't like scrambling feet) but you have to get plastic covers for the timers, you have to move all the tables and set everything else up for feet, then convert it back, etc.


----------



## Sarah86 (Sep 8, 2016)

Definitely 5x5


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 8, 2016)

Please do an FMC mean, 2 rounds of feet solving and 7x7 (75% of competitors advance to finals) and a round of teraminx. No soft cutoffs please.

Oh and did I mention the competitor limit? Make it 300.

Jokes aside, my ideal events remain 3 rounds of 3x3 and 2x2, pyra, skewb, and for any other events imo easy soft cutoff(s) > more events, so 6x6 with a 5:00 cutoff *or *mega with a 3:00 cutoff is imo better than 6x6 with a 3:30 cutoff *and* mega with a 2:00 cutoff. I have competed in both of those 4 times I believe and didn't make the cut in any of them D:


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 8, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> Definitely 5x5


4x4!


----------



## biscuit (Sep 8, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> 5x5!



FTFY


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 8, 2016)

wut?


----------



## biscuit (Sep 9, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> wut?



wut wut?


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 9, 2016)

biscuit said:


> wut wut?


wait wut do u mean


----------



## biscuit (Sep 9, 2016)

I *f*ixed *t*hat *f*or *y*ou!

'Cause you definitely meant 5x5, not 4x4. Obviously.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 9, 2016)

oh..... Hey i just realized kcubing be tomorrow. Good lucks to all who are competing!!


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Sep 11, 2016)

Okay, slight update for the events list.

No 3x3 with Feet. I'm not going through the difficulty of setting it up, and there ain't enough interest for it. No 6x6 or 7x7; it just takes too long to do, and it's not like Kevin Hays is coming this time.

No 4x4.

5x5 is very likely.

I really want to have Square-1 or a round of FMC. Not really sure why, but I've had a massive craving for those events that I just can't quite satisfy. Maybe 3BLD as well.

So the definite events list thus far is 3 rounds of 2x2/3x3, Megaminx, Pyraminx, Scoob, and OH. That leaves enough for probably 2 [possibly 3] more events.

What do you guys think? Out of FMC, Square-1, 3BLD, and 5x5, which 2 would you want to see the most?


----------



## Tycubing (Sep 11, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Okay, slight update for the events list.
> 
> No 3x3 with Feet. I'm not going through the difficulty of setting it up, and there ain't enough interest for it. No 6x6 or 7x7; it just takes too long to do, and it's not like Kevin Hays is coming this time.
> 
> ...


5x5


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 11, 2016)

FMC mean and 3BLD. Go.

But really 5x5 and Squan even though I can't go if it's on the 29th, it's right after Dixon Fall.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 11, 2016)

5x5 and 3bld. As we learned today, I can massively over estimate the time it takes (1:15 ahead at on point, lol.) that seems like a packed schedule


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 11, 2016)

squan!


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Sep 11, 2016)

Alright, so what I'm probably going to do is have 5x5 and 3BLD, while having Square-1 and FMC as tentative events - unless I can create a clusterfuck of a schedule like KCubing Summer 2016 

...I may actually try to do that. Perhaps FMC like an hour before the competition actually starts?


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 11, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> unless I can create a clusterfuck of a schedule like KCubing Summer 2016


OHHHHHHHHH DANGGGGG REKT OHHHHH haha lol plz dont ban meh


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 11, 2016)

oh and i really like the idea of FMC before sign in! But what time will sign in be?


----------



## biscuit (Sep 11, 2016)

So is there anything wrong with a variety of events? And we were ahead of schedule all day. 



Spoiler



And my name is pronounceable.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 13, 2016)

biscuit said:


> So is there anything wrong with a variety of events? And we were ahead of schedule all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 13, 2016)

do 5x5 and squan.
I am soooooo excited about that event list!!!
I looooove 2x2
3x3 is cool
I loooooove skewb
mega is ok but I suck
I don't like OH but I'm Ok at it
so in other words, I will try everything in my power to be at this one.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Sep 13, 2016)

biscuit said:


> So is there anything wrong with a variety of events? And we were ahead of schedule all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't say there was anything wrong with a variety of events It's just that the schedule was weird. Having many of the common events _after_ lunch? To me, that's just making the little kids with parents (many of whom probably don't want to be there all day) wait around much longer to compete, rather than having the common ones in the morning so it can die down after lunch. Idk that's just me.



Spoiler



Whatever you say, Merriam. (Weebster)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 13, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Didn't say there was anything wrong with a variety of events It's just that the schedule was weird. Having many of the common events _after_ lunch? To me, that's just making the little kids with parents (many of whom probably don't want to be there all day) wait around much longer to compete, rather than having the common ones in the morning so it can die down after lunch. Idk that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean, or that just means they can show up later...the room wasn't even close to full until the main events started happening anyway. Garrett's comp ran very well. We even added a 3rd round of 3x3.

Garrett is a very competent organizer that actually runs comps very well. I wouldn't say you have much room to criticise how he runs it.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 13, 2016)

The idea was to shift the competition (for most people) to the middle of the day. Though OH probably could have been done before 2x2 Finals. It was an experiment, and I'm happy with the way it went. It wasn't perfect, but I'm definitely going to incorporate some of the same ideas next time. 

But for now, I want to go to another comp where I'm not the organizer. 'Cause that's tiring and stressful. Fun, but still tiring and stressful.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 13, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> do 5x5 and squan.
> I am soooooo excited about that event list!!!
> I looooove 2x2
> 3x3 is cool
> ...


And did you see pyra


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 13, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> I mean, or that just means they can show up later...the room wasn't even close to full until the main events started happening anyway. Garrett's comp ran very well. We even added a 3rd round of 3x3.
> 
> Garrett is a very competent organizer that actually runs comps very well. I wouldn't say you have much room to criticise how he runs it.


dude did you go?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 14, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> dude did you go?



Yeah.


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 14, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> And did you see pyra


and that just makes this event list even better!


----------



## biscuit (Sep 14, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> and that just makes this event list even worse!



FTFY


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 14, 2016)

biscuit said:


> FTFY


whate do you mean it makes it worse? I looooooove Pyra.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 14, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> whate do you mean it makes it worse? I looooooove Pyra.



Pyra is awful in every way.


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 14, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Pyra is awful in every way.


says the guy who isn't even sub-10. Honestly tho it's like 2x2 but it's totally different at the same time, I guess it's easier to like pyra if you like 2x2.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 14, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> says the guy who isn't even sub-10. Honestly tho it's like 2x2 but it's totally different at the same time, I guess it's easier to like pyra if you like 2x2.



It's not for lack of trying... I've done thousands of solves on Pyra. 2x2 is meh.

My big problem is it takes for ever in comp.

I don't actually care about Pyra except for in comp.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 14, 2016)

How about skewb


----------



## biscuit (Sep 14, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> How about skewb



Meh. It's a not bad version of pyra in my opinion.


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 16, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Thought I'd let you all know that I filled out the paperwork for renting my school as a venue for Lawrence Fall 2016!
> 
> The date rented is October 29th (mostly because the 22nd is a day of the ACT). I'm a bit uncertain of the events I should have. I will obviously have 3 rounds of 2x2 & 3x3, Megaminx, Pyraminx, OH, Skewb. I'm just trying to think of other events as well. I'm personally in favor of Square-1, FMC, or 4x4/5x5 (one or the other); although, I know not many would be in favor of FMC or Square-1. (When is the next FMC Day anyway?)
> 
> I want you guys to help me decide.


soooooo, when will this be on the WCA page? And have you decided on the final events list? I really wanna come cause if you're having 2x2 and pyra I'm bound to podium is something, but I need more info...


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 16, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Meh. It's a not bad version of pyra in my opinion.


whoa, just realized your pyra and skewb averages have 0.03 difference. Impressive...


----------



## biscuit (Sep 16, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> whoa, just realized your pyra and skewb averages have 0.03 difference. Impressive...



Never realized that... I failed so hard on skew though. And that's a decent average for me.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 17, 2016)

I wish instead of pyraminx it was tetraminx... I HATE tips haha


----------



## Tycubing (Sep 17, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> I wish instead of pyraminx it was tetraminx... I HATE tips haha


The tips aren't the only bad thing.



Pyraminx is a bad event all around


----------



## biscuit (Sep 17, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> The tips aren't the only bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Pyraminx is a bad event all around



Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 17, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> The tips aren't the only bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Pyraminx is a bad event all around


We've been playing checkers but you've been playing chess for years


----------



## Tycubing (Sep 17, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> We've been playing checkers but you've been playing chess for years


What?


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 17, 2016)

ah why yes a masterminds greatest words, "What?"


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 21, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Didn't say there was anything wrong with a variety of events It's just that the schedule was weird. Having many of the common events _after_ lunch? To me, that's just making the little kids with parents (many of whom probably don't want to be there all day) wait around much longer to compete, rather than having the common ones in the morning so it can die down after lunch. Idk that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey hows the comp planning going? Need any help from me?


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 23, 2016)

Hey will there be 2 rounds of pyra? If not I TOTALLY SUGGEST it. That will be my last suggestion for Lawrence


----------



## Tycubing (Sep 23, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Hey will there be 2 rounds of pyra? If not I TOTALLY SUGGEST it. That will be my last suggestion for Lawrence


That sounds like a terrible idea
As if 1 round wasn't enough


----------



## biscuit (Sep 23, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Hey will there be 2 rounds of pyra? If not I TOTALLY SUGGEST it. That will be my last suggestion for Lawrence



TWO rounds of Pyra? What do you think this is, nats?


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 24, 2016)

mmk I just thought adding an extra rd wouldn't hurt. After all it is only going till like 5.

Also If I do go we've gotta develop a code when we see each other


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Sep 24, 2016)

The competition has been officially announced.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Sep 24, 2016)

biscuit said:


> The idea was to shift the competition (for most people) to the middle of the day. Though OH probably could have been done before 2x2 Finals. It was an experiment, and I'm happy with the way it went. It wasn't perfect, but I'm definitely going to incorporate some of the same ideas next time.
> 
> But for now, I want to go to another comp where I'm not the organizer. 'Cause that's tiring and stressful. Fun, but still tiring and stressful.


Fair enough. It just seemed a little... different to me is all. Having BLD early in the day before registration starts wasn't a bad idea though. I'll definitely give you credit for that. The room was pretty quiet, and, much like mornings themselves, the comp didn't really "start" yet so it wasn't hectic.



Rubiks560 said:


> Garrett is a very competent organizer that actually runs comps very well. I wouldn't say you have much room to criticise how he runs it.


I'm not saying he isn't. The fact that the comp ran well even with an experimental schedule showcases that he is a good organizer.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 24, 2016)

OK one last thing about Lawrence. Can I sell cubes during the comp?


----------



## Sarah86 (Sep 24, 2016)

Cutoff for megaminx?


----------



## Tycubing (Sep 24, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> Cutoff for megaminx?


Cutoffs for everything?


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 24, 2016)

haha tru. Im guessing itll be the regular cutoffs though. For megaminx its probably around 2:00 or 2:30 for soft but idk


----------



## biscuit (Sep 24, 2016)

Yeah you can sell cubes. Setting up a stand or whatever you'd need to talk to Zach, but just to sell a couple cubes your fine.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 24, 2016)

Ok great! I'm thinking of making a sign out of a piece of paper and putting it like on the table. Would that be considered a stand?


----------



## biscuit (Sep 24, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Ok great! I'm thinking of making a sign out of a piece of paper and putting it like on the table. Would that be considered a stand?



If your not vending, then your fine. If you've just got a couple cubes then that's totally fine. 

What are you thinking about selling?


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 24, 2016)

Idk alot of cubes we don't use and shape mods. All for either $1 or $5


----------



## Sarah86 (Sep 24, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> haha tru. Im guessing itll be the regular cutoffs though. For megaminx its probably around 2:00 or 2:30 for soft but idk


Well too bad I'm averaging like 2:45 lol


----------



## biscuit (Sep 25, 2016)

Signed up! See you guys there


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Sep 25, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> haha tru. Im guessing itll be the regular cutoffs though. For megaminx its probably around 2:00 or 2:30 for soft but idk


Eh, like half of these events don't really need cutoffs. I added the cutoffs for the events that actually need them (Mega, 3BLD, OH), but other than that, there really isn't one. Though, if you take 8 minutes to solve a Scoob, you probably shouldn't register.


biscuit said:


> Yeah you can sell cubes. Setting up a stand or whatever you'd need to talk to Zach, but just to sell a couple cubes your fine.


Yeah, go ahead! I think it would be a great addition to any competition! There's plenty of space and tables for you to use, so it shouldn't be hard to set up.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 25, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Eh, like half of these events don't really need cutoffs. I added the cutoffs for the events that actually need them (Mega, 3BLD, OH), but other than that, there really isn't one. Though, if you take 8 minutes to solve a Scoob, you probably shouldn't register.
> 
> Yeah, go ahead! I think it would be a great addition to any competition! There's plenty of space and tables for you to use, so it shouldn't be hard to set up.





shadowkiller168 said:


> Eh, like half of these events don't really need cutoffs. I added the cutoffs for the events that actually need them (Mega, 3BLD, OH), but other than that, there really isn't one. Though, if you take 8 minutes to solve a Scoob, you probably shouldn't register.
> 
> Yeah, go ahead! I think it would be a great addition to any competition! There's plenty of space and tables for you to use, so it shouldn't be hard to set up.


Dude thats great! Also we gotta have a code if we see each other at Lawrence.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 25, 2016)

Sounds like fun, wish I could go


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 25, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Sounds like fun, wish I could go


dude why cant you go?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 25, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> dude why cant you go?


I'm going to Dixon Fall and my parents will never take me to 2 in a span of 3 weeks...


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Sep 26, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'm going to Dixon Fall and my parents will never take me to 2 in a span of 3 weeks...


Have you already asked them? You never know, they may be okay with it. Alternatively, see if there's some other cuber in St. Louis that may want to go and carpool with them.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 26, 2016)

True. Justin if you can go that would be great!! 

Also look for me if you do go to Lawrence. I'm gonna be selling cubes. Hopefully at a table towards the front. If you are from speedsolving fourm you can get whatever I'm selling for $1!


----------



## Tycubing (Sep 27, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> True. Justin if you can go that would be great!!
> 
> Also look for me if you do go to Lawrence. I'm gonna be selling cubes. Hopefully at a table towards the front. If you are from speedsolving fourm you can get whatever I'm selling for $1!


I call all of it!


----------



## Sarah86 (Sep 27, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> True. Justin if you can go that would be great!!
> 
> Also look for me if you do go to Lawrence. I'm gonna be selling cubes. Hopefully at a table towards the front. If you are from speedsolving fourm you can get whatever I'm selling for $1!


What are you selling??


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 27, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> What are you selling??


Alot of cubes. And don't worry I'm selling good stuff. Look out for a $10 6x6 ayeeee



Tycubing said:


> I call all of it!


Hope to see you there man!! Come look for my table early bc I'm probably leaving after rd 2 of 2x2.


----------



## Sarah86 (Sep 27, 2016)

You selling any good 4x4s?


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hmmm I'll think about that! I'm at school right now. But I'll look for a 4x4 to sell!


----------



## Tycubing (Sep 27, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Alot of cubes. And don't worry I'm selling good stuff. Look out for a $10 6x6 ayeeee
> 
> 
> Hope to see you there man!! Come look for my table early bc I'm probably leaving after rd 2 of 2x2.


I'll be there before you know it
How many are you selling?


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 27, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> I'll be there before you know it
> How many are you selling?


Uh I'm not sure... But expect a gooood bunch! 
I probably will have time to be sure by Thursday.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> You selling any good 4x4s?


How about a Moyu Weisu for $10!!



Tycubing said:


> I'll be there before you know it
> How many are you selling?


So I decided to sell less cubes than I originally planned. But the cubes I am selling will have higher quality and stuff. I'll still keep to the idea of $1 and $5 but the cubes will have a more reasonable price.
$10- A 6x6, YuXin 5x5, and Moyu Weisu for Sarah!
$5- All of my homemade shape mods, clocks, 2x2's, skewbs, and pyraminx's
$1- Pretty much spare parts and cubes that are meh...
But look out for an unassembled Vulcano Cube for $1

Can't wait to meet all of you!


----------



## Sarah86 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oh awesome! I actually just got a new mini aosu, but thanks so much. I might consider that 6x6 though....haha


----------



## biscuit (Sep 30, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> How about a Moyu Weisu for $10!!
> 
> 
> So I decided to sell less cubes than I originally planned. But the cubes I am selling will have higher quality and stuff. I'll still keep to the idea of $1 and $5 but the cubes will have a more reasonable price.
> ...



Clocks? Got any decent (preferably set up and Rubiks) clocks? I probably wouldn't pay cash, I'll save that for the new clocks coming out, but I could offer waiving your base fee ($12 + 3x3 is what it's been the last couple times) at the next competition of mine you attend. I don't have a clock, so pretty much anything that doesn't suck to much I'd go for.


----------



## Tycubing (Sep 30, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> How about a Moyu Weisu for $10!!
> 
> 
> So I decided to sell less cubes than I originally planned. But the cubes I am selling will have higher quality and stuff. I'll still keep to the idea of $1 and $5 but the cubes will have a more reasonable price.
> ...


What 6x6?


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 30, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Clocks? Got any decent (preferably set up and Rubiks) clocks? I probably wouldn't pay cash, I'll save that for the new clocks coming out, but I could offer waiving your base fee ($12 + 3x3 is what it's been the last couple times) at the next competition of mine you attend. I don't have a clock, so pretty much anything that doesn't suck to much I'd go for.


I mostly have lingao but I do have a Rubik's thats pretty good. The clocks and mods I'm selling is definitely a bargain. 


Tycubing said:


> What 6x6?


Shengshou 6x6


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> Oh awesome! I actually just got a new mini aosu, but thanks so much. I might consider that 6x6 though....haha


alright thats cool. Do you think i should still sell it?


----------



## biscuit (Oct 1, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> alright thats cool. Do you think i should still sell it?



Are you interested in trading the Rubik's brand clock for base registration at my next comp? (Probably $12ish)?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 1, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Are you interested in trading the Rubik's brand clock for base registration at my next comp? (Probably $12ish)?



make it January 7 it's my birthday :3


----------



## biscuit (Oct 1, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> make it January 7 it's my birthday :3



We'll see. I want to take a break for a couple months.


----------



## Sarah86 (Oct 1, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> alright thats cool. Do you think i should still sell it?


Yeah, its up to you, but I'm sure someone will be interested.


----------



## Tycubing (Oct 1, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Shengshou 6x6


Sold

$10 reasonable?


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 1, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Are you interested in trading the Rubik's brand clock for base registration at my next comp? (Probably $12ish)?


Aw man unfortunately I probably won't go to another comp in awhile. Unless its in stl. I gots you with the original deal? lol


Tycubing said:


> Sold
> 
> $10 reasonable?


Ayyyeee thanks man! Do you want me to do any set-ups or anything?


----------



## biscuit (Oct 1, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Aw man unfortunately I probably won't go to another comp in awhile. Unless its in stl. I gots you with the original deal? lol
> 
> Ayyyeee thanks man! Do you want me to do any set-ups or anything?



We'll see, but with the Qiyi clock coming out soon (probably) it doesn't make a lot of sense to pay cash for a puzzle that I'm not even sure I'll use much. Maybe though.


----------



## Tycubing (Oct 1, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Aw man unfortunately I probably won't go to another comp in awhile. Unless its in stl. I gots you with the original deal? lol
> 
> Ayyyeee thanks man! Do you want me to do any set-ups or anything?


I'm gonna use it to complete my ss 2-10 collection so no


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 1, 2016)

biscuit said:


> We'll see, but with the Qiyi clock coming out soon (probably) it doesn't make a lot of sense to pay cash for a puzzle that I'm not even sure I'll use much. Maybe though.


Ok that sounds fair.


Tycubing said:


> I'm gonna use it to complete my ss 2-10 collection so no


Do you need any more ss cubes?


----------



## Tycubing (Oct 1, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Ok that sounds fair.
> 
> Do you need any more ss cubes?


ss 1x1?






Lol jk


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 1, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> ss 1x1?
> Lol jk


Hahaha 
Also one last question. Do need black or white body. The $10 is for white body. Bc black body isn't mine but I can try to sell it


----------



## Tycubing (Oct 2, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Hahaha
> Also one last question. Do need black or white body. The $10 is for white body. Bc black body isn't mine but I can try to sell it


Idc


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 2, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Idc


Ok cool! I literally just signed up so I'll see you there


----------



## Sarah86 (Oct 3, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Ok cool! I literally just signed up so I'll see you there


What pyraminx are you selling? I have a mod I want to try so buying a used cheap one would be awesome


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 3, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> What pyraminx are you selling? I have a mod I want to try so buying a used cheap one would be awesome


Its an overly modded ss.


----------



## Tycubing (Oct 10, 2016)

Goals
4 Koob: pb single
The normal one: make 2nd round
25x25x25(5x5): sub 3 average?
I can't even do it with eyes(bld): success
Woah you can do it with one hand!: sub 30 average
Supa wubwicks kwoob: sub 4 single lol
how does this even turn?!?!: SR average (sub 9)
Wubwick twyangle: sub 12 avg

Cubes I is selling
White Aosu- $25 but negotiable
Skewb ultimate- $10
Rubiks 360- $5
Buzzle Ball-$5


----------



## biscuit (Oct 11, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Its an overly modded ss.



I just remembered I have a $5 gift card to the cubicle. I'd trade it for the Rubik's clock. If that's not enough (that's real cheap for a Rubik's brand. Let alone a set up one) then that's totally fine.


----------



## Tycubing (Oct 11, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I just remembered I have a $5 gift card to the cubicle. I'd trade it for the Rubik's clock. If that's not enough (that's real cheap for a Rubik's brand. Let alone a set up one) then that's totally fine.


Boi just wait for the qiyi!


----------



## biscuit (Oct 11, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Boi just wait for the qiyi!



I'm not sure if I'm going to really get into clock. And I really don't have any money. Like at all. Anything I get is going towards baseball and buying everything I need to staff Bartle next year.


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 11, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I just remembered I have a $5 gift card to the cubicle. I'd trade it for the Rubik's clock. If that's not enough (that's real cheap for a Rubik's brand. Let alone a set up one) then that's totally fine.


That sounds great! I have a LingAo and Rubik's brand clock. Both are set-up, but in my opinion the LingAo is better.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 12, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> That sounds great! I have a LingAo and Rubik's brand clock. Both are set-up, but in my opinion the LingAo is better.



I'll try them out there and decide if that's okay. Thanks!

(Also, this is 661... 5 more)


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 12, 2016)

Sure, I think clock will be a big hit! 

(Also, this is 662... 4 more ) lol


----------



## Tycubing (Oct 13, 2016)

663


----------



## biscuit (Oct 13, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> 663



Oh come on. Let's make them legitimate!

(2 more)


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm guessing I won't get a reply to this for awhile


----------



## biscuit (Oct 14, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> I'm guessing I won't get a reply to this for awhile



Why? This is the big #666!

(resume normal conversation)


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 14, 2016)

haha is anyone on this thread on team scs?


----------



## biscuit (Oct 14, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> haha is anyone on this thread on team scs?



I might try out once I get that sub 15 I should have had last time  Why not, right?


----------



## Sarah86 (Oct 14, 2016)

I should try out just to bother Chris....


----------



## biscuit (Oct 14, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> I should try out just to bother Chris....



Lol. Unfortunately you have to have a sub 15 official average.


----------



## Sarah86 (Oct 14, 2016)

Nooooooo, well I'm out


----------



## biscuit (Oct 14, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> Nooooooo, well I'm out



I don't know, that DNF average from last time...


----------



## Sarah86 (Oct 14, 2016)

HEY!! I'm going to finally get that sub 20 at Lawrence


----------



## biscuit (Oct 14, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> HEY!! I'm going to finally get that sub 20 at Lawrence



Good luck!


----------



## Sarah86 (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Tycubing (Oct 14, 2016)

aybuck37, are you still selling that Yuxin 5x5? I would be interested if you are.


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 14, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I might try out once I get that sub 15 I should have had last time  Why not, right?


I think the other requirement is top 5 in your respective event. This comp is really big for me, the only chance of me getting top 5 is in pyraminx. But idek if i can do that lol


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 14, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> aybuck37, are you still selling that Yuxin 5x5? I would be interested if you are.


Yup! Also I made some really cool sticker mods. You can get two personalized for $5


----------



## Tycubing (Oct 14, 2016)

I am #4 on psych sheet for skewb. I hope it stays that way lol.


----------



## Tycubing (Oct 14, 2016)

I'll take the regular one. $10?


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 14, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> I am #4 on psych sheet for skewb. I hope it stays that way lol.


Trueee tho. Yeah I think it's already set-up and everything. Also, I still gots you on the ss 6x6?


----------



## Tycubing (Oct 14, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Trueee tho. Yeah I think it's already set-up and everything. Also, I still gots you on the ss 6x6?


Yup


----------



## biscuit (Oct 15, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> I think the other requirement is top 5 in your respective event. This comp is really big for me, the only chance of me getting top 5 is in pyraminx. But idek if i can do that lol



That's for a sponsorship. Team SCS has different requirements.


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 29, 2016)

Good luck today everyone! Don't forget to look for my tiny shop. Who's ready to fail at skewb!


----------



## biscuit (Oct 30, 2016)

Good comp! Thanks for the clock Asher!


----------



## Tycubing (Oct 30, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Good luck today everyone! Don't forget to look for my tiny shop. Who's ready to fail at skewb!


I got 6th with a goal to get top 5 ;-; Thanks for the 6x6!


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 30, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Good comp! Thanks for the clock Asher!


Ayee no problem. Tell me if the new tape works


Tycubing said:


> I got 6th with a goal to get top 5 ;-; Thanks for the 6x6!


:0


Sarah86 said:


> You selling any good 4x4s?


Ah I forgot to give you that 4x4! Also which table did you sit at?


----------



## biscuit (Oct 31, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Ayee no problem. Tell me if the new tape works
> 
> Ah I forgot to give you that 4x4! Also which table did you sit at?



I disassembled it and then taped it up with electrical tape and it works great! Sarah is on staff.

Sarah is on staff.


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 31, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I disassembled it and then taped it up with electrical tape and it works great! Sarah is on staff.
> 
> Sarah is on staff.


Great! Yeah I tried to save the best one for you. 

OHHH haha


----------



## Sarah86 (Nov 18, 2016)

Are there any plans for a Kansas comp soon?


----------



## biscuit (Nov 18, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> Are there any plans for a Kansas comp soon?



I'm looking at late January/February.


----------



## Tycubing (Nov 18, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> Are there any plans for a Kansas comp soon?


There is also the NE comp coming up


----------



## aybuck37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> Are there any plans for a Kansas comp soon?


There is some talk about comps in Chicago in late spring. But idk if it'll actually happen


Tycubing said:


> There is also the NE comp coming up


Wait is that New England?


----------



## Tycubing (Nov 18, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> There is some talk about comps in Chicago in late spring. But idk if it'll actually happen
> 
> Wait is that New England?


Nebraska


----------



## aybuck37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Nebraska


Oh *facepalm*


----------



## Tycubing (Nov 18, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Oh *facepalm*


Don't worry, people have made worse mistakes like listening to country music


----------



## aybuck37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I straight up thought you meant New England... Also has anyone heard about any details for a stl comp?


----------



## Tycubing (Nov 18, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> I straight up thought you meant New England... Also has anyone heard about any details for a stl comp?


Why would someone here got to a New England comp 
Edit: besides nats or SnS


----------



## aybuck37 (Nov 19, 2016)

Where do you think Nats will be next year? My final prediction is Boston


----------



## Tycubing (Nov 19, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Where do you think Nats will be next year? My final prediction is Boston


Atlanta, GA


----------



## biscuit (Nov 19, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Where do you think Nats will be next year? My final prediction is Boston



KC


----------



## Tycubing (Nov 19, 2016)

biscuit said:


> KC


HA NOPE


----------



## biscuit (Nov 19, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> HA NOPE



It's not THAT ridiculous. It could very easily be in the mid-west, and we've shown growth as of late. If I had to guess where in teh mid-west I'd say Minnesota/Michigan area or Texas. But I can dream.


----------



## Tycubing (Nov 19, 2016)

biscuit said:


> It's not THAT ridiculous. It could very easily be in the mid-west, and we've shown growth as of late. If I had to guess where in *teh* mid-west I'd say Minnesota/Michigan area or Texas. But I can dream.


I hope it's in KC or any state touching Kansas or else I wouldn't be able to go

nice spelling


----------



## biscuit (Nov 19, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> nice spelling



You have no idea how often I make that mistake and have to fix it...


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 19, 2016)

biscuit said:


> It's not THAT ridiculous. It could very easily be in the mid-west, and we've shown growth as of late. If I had to guess where in teh mid-west I'd say Minnesota/Michigan area or Texas. But I can dream.


From the looks at previous Nationals locations, they often seem to be in places where there was previously few competitions or areas with recent growth. I think that now we have a Kansas City area delegate, it could be a valid location. There is an airport so people don't have to drive, it's not exactly in the middle of nowhere (it's not a huge city, but it's a decent size), and there's probably quite a few venues that would work.

Of course, Nats is always magically in a location that doesn't make too much sense to me (Hilton Head Island, I'm looking at you), so if it would be in the Midwest, it would probably be Omaha or Des Moines, because reasons


----------



## aybuck37 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah the midwest might be reasonable bc then the coasts will be equally away. What do you all think about qualifying times?


----------



## biscuit (Nov 19, 2016)

shadowkiller168 said:


> From the looks at previous Nationals locations, they often seem to be in places where there was previously few competitions or areas with recent growth. I think that now we have a Kansas City area delegate, it could be a valid location. There is an airport so people don't have to drive, it's not exactly in the middle of nowhere (it's not a huge city, but it's a decent size), and there's probably quite a few venues that would work.
> 
> Of course, Nats is always magically in a location that doesn't make too much sense to me (Hilton Head Island, I'm looking at you), so if it would be in the Midwest, it would probably be Omaha or Des Moines, because reasons



I've submitted proposals for places that might work too, so there's that. Omaha and Des Moines are doable  Hoping I can make it out to Omaha for the January comp. We'll see.


----------



## Tycubing (Nov 19, 2016)

I think it will be either in Georgia or somewhere in the Midwest


----------



## aybuck37 (Nov 19, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> I think it will be either in Georgia or somewhere in the Midwest


oh yeah cubing in georgia has gotten more popular


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 12, 2016)

Any idea when the next comp here is?


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hey! How's life been? Ugh its been awhile since ive cubed bc of finals


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 12, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Hey! How's life been? Ugh its been awhile since ive cubed bc of finals


Good, I just got the Wuhua on black friday and ive gotten 5 sub 10s and an sub 9 on 3x3

I'm still in middle school so i don't have to take finals until spring


----------



## biscuit (Dec 12, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Any idea when the next comp here is?


Look out for February. Maybe something special too... Maybe it'd be more than just one Saturday?

Who's going toMars Mixup?


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 12, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Look out for February. Maybe something special too... Maybe it'd be more than just one Saturday?


PLEASE DO A 2 DAY COMP! THAT WOULD BE SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 12, 2016)

I am also organizing a school comp for a practice. I might make an official one some day


----------



## biscuit (Dec 12, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> PLEASE DO A 2 DAY COMP! THAT WOULD BE SO MUCH FUN!


That may be what I'm planning. No promises though.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 12, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> I am also organizing a school comp for a practice. I might make an official one some day



You should go for an official comp! If you get a good delegate, it's not that hard


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 12, 2016)

biscuit said:


> You should go for an official comp! If you get a good delegate, it's not that hard


I might try to have an official one in April or May because my school has a pretty good venue and this is the last year I'm at this school (eww High school).


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 12, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> PLEASE DO A 2 DAY COMP! THAT WOULD BE SO MUCH FUN!


That would be awesome!!! Or do alot of unofficial events


----------



## biscuit (Dec 12, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> That would be awesome!!! Or do alot of unofficial events



Let's not get our hopes THAT high. 

One thing, would people be interested in a full two days if one was Friday?


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 12, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Let's not get our hopes THAT high.
> 
> One thing, would people be interested in a full two days if one was Friday?


I have something called "school" on Friday and I bet a lot of other people do too


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 12, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> I have something called "school" on Friday and I bet a lot of other people do too


Spring break maybe But that sounds great!


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 12, 2016)

i was thinking for an official comp I could have 2x2, 3x3, 6x6,7x7, skewb, 3BLD, OH, feet, and tentative kilo


----------



## Sarah86 (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm in for a 2 day comp! And one vote for 6x6 please haha


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 12, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> I'm in for a 2 day comp! And one vote for 6x6 please haha


Agreed!


----------



## biscuit (Dec 12, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> I'm in for a 2 day comp! And one vote for 6x6 please haha



You already know what's going on Sarah. I understand the whole School and Work thing, but I can't do Sundays, so it'd have to be on a Friday.


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 12, 2016)

biscuit said:


> You already know what's going on Sarah. I understand the whole School and Work thing, but I can't do Sundays, so it'd have to be on a Friday.


I forgot you were at a church **face-palm

Have it Presidents' Day weekend! You won't have school and it won't be on a Sunday.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 12, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> I forgot you were at a church **face-palm
> 
> Have it Presidents' Day weekend! You won't have school and it won't be on a Sunday.



Boi, I is be do am are like exist in the state that is do be home schooled. My schedule is not the problem the majority of the time.

Presidents' Day might work... It's not s traveling holiday so it could work. If I get the ball rolling in planning it now. If I had to bet, probably not this year.


----------



## Sarah86 (Dec 12, 2016)

biscuit said:


> You already know what's going on Sarah. I understand the whole School and Work thing, but I can't do Sundays, so it'd have to be on a Friday.


Lol only sort of


----------



## biscuit (Dec 12, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> Lol only sort of



That's pretty much what's been planned. Just started talking to (or at least getting responses from) David. Hopefully I'll have more to announce soon.


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 12, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> Lol only sort of


Let the random guesses begin!


----------



## biscuit (Dec 12, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Let the random guesses begin!



You guys sorta guessed it already


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 12, 2016)

biscuit said:


> You guys sorta guessed it already


ah of course!!!! I'm excited for the first comp in outer space lol


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 13, 2016)

Around how many people Total were at the kc comps?


----------



## biscuit (Dec 13, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Around how many people Total were at the kc comps?



With or without Spectators? We've hit 75 competitiors each time (actually, because of "stuff" we've gone over by a couple 2 or 3 people most times)

With spectators I'd guess 350? That room's supposed to hold 400.


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 13, 2016)

biscuit said:


> With or without Spectators? We've hit 75 competitiors each time (actually, because of "stuff" we've gone over by a couple 2 or 3 people most times)
> 
> With spectators I'd guess 350? That room's supposed to hold 400.


Thanks a lot! Like a lot of people I'm thinking of organizing. I might need more numbers before I send the email


----------



## biscuit (Dec 13, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Thanks a lot! Like a lot of people I'm thinking of organizing. I might need more numbers before I send the email



If you send me a picture of where you're thinking of, I can give you an estimate.


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 14, 2016)

Here are my ideas for a comp in 2017:
Events:
2x2
3x3
6x6
7x7
Skewb
3BLD
Unofficial Kilo(unless it becomes an event)
OH
Feet

Date: April 29th, 2017

Venue: Aubry Bend Middle School, Overland Park, KS

I'm open to any changes (besides feet, Garrett)


----------



## biscuit (Dec 14, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Here are my ideas for a comp in 2017:
> Events:
> 2x2
> 3x3
> ...



I'm down. I'd say lose 6 or 7 and add 4 or 5, but that's just me. How many rounds of each thing? I'd say it's doable if you don't have too many people.


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 14, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I'm down. I'd say lose 6 or 7 and add 4 or 5, but that's just me. How many rounds of each thing? I'd say it's doable if you don't have too many people.


I figured I'd give more people a chance to get an official 6 and 7 solve because of Qualifying Times for Nats. People can get an official 4 and 5 average more often than a 6 or 7 mean

2 rounds of 3x3 and 2 rounds of 2x2


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 16, 2016)

So all the venues I contacted said no


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 16, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> So all the venues I contacted said no


rip


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 16, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> rip


Eh I'll ask the Middle school after Nats venue gets released. I'm sure I won't be able to host one there over summer. 
My High school has a really weird cafeteria. Its like on two levels


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 17, 2016)

Yay, nats is in indiana


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 17, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Yay, nats is in indiana


I probably won't be able to go


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 17, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> I probably won't be able to go


Same idk either


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 17, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Same idk either


My parents won't let me go because they think it is too far away ;(


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 17, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Look out for February. Maybe something special too... Maybe it'd be more than just one Saturday?
> 
> Who's going toMars Mixup?


please have pyra, I'e been practicing sooooo much so I at least get a sub-6 avg when I finally do compete in pyra... Can't go to mars mix up I'll be vacationing


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 17, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Here are my ideas for a comp in 2017:
> Events:
> 2x2
> 3x3
> ...


oh you forgot pyra, don't worry lot's of people make that mistake... lol


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 17, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> please have pyra, I'e been practicing sooooo much so I at least get a sub-6 avg when I finally do compete in pyra... Can't go to mars mix up I'll be vacationing


Pyraminx Buddies!


----------



## biscuit (Dec 17, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> please have pyra, I'e been practicing sooooo much so I at least get a sub-6 avg when I finally do compete in pyra... Can't go to mars mix up I'll be vacationing


Let me looking at my planning docs. Next to pyra it says... "Maybe if the sun explodes"


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 17, 2016)

UPDATE! I got a maybe from a new venue


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 17, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> oh you forgot pyra, don't worry lot's of people make that mistake... lol


It takes too long and I'm trying to get the unique events in for Qualifying times for Nats. It's not that I don't like pyra, I jusgt want to get more unique events in.



biscuit said:


> Let me looking at my planning docs. Next to pyra it says... "Maybe if the sun explodes"


lol


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 22, 2016)

Update: The venue said no. But I initially sent them an email with the idea for 75 people ~200 total. Should I ask them what the highest number of people could be?


----------



## biscuit (Dec 22, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Update: The venue said no. But I initially sent them an email with the idea for 75 people ~200 total. Should I ask them what the highest number of people could be?



Have you asked your school yet? Also remember that you will get money from registration. The venue is my #1 cost.


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 22, 2016)

biscuit said:


> The venue is my #1 cost.


Hehe it won't cost me a dime for my venue


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 22, 2016)

Yeah, I'll send them one more email and @Tyler you're organizing a comp? haha i didnt even see


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 24, 2016)

Goals for Marrs Mixup

2x2- sub 3 single and make finals
3x3- sub 13 average and make finals, beat Garrett
skewb- podium
megaminx- average
kilo- sub 1:20 average
pyra- top 5
squan- sub 45 avg
clock: clock

cubes i'm selling
buzzle ball $5
rubik's 360 $5
white aosu $20

other goals
scramble for at least one heat of an event
win one of the raffles lol


----------



## biscuit (Dec 24, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Goals for Marrs Mixup
> 
> 2x2- sub 3 single and make finals
> 3x3- sub 13 average and make finals, beat Garrett
> ...



These are probably better suited for the "Goals thread" or a new thread, but why not.

(In order of most-least important)

Comp: Find someone to take me 
3x3: sub 14 average (apparently I can do that in competition), sub 13 single.
Skewb: How about a sub 9 average? Top 5 would be cool, but who knows. Get an easy scramble, and get a good single. What ever that is
Clock: A sub 16 average would be great. Borrow a clock, because mine's definitely not comp legal... See Skewb for single goal. Beat Jared and Podium? That'd be cool!
2x2: Eh. Sub 5 average. Don't fail. Maybe use a CLL? Lol
Mega: Hah! Uh, really. I've got nothing. I'd not be surprised if I scratch. 
Pyra: HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA! *Starts wheezing and goes light headed* My Goal is to not make round 2. While Trying.


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 24, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Find someone to take me


I could take you but i'm leaving on Friday and staying at a hotel. I don't know if my dad would let you tag along


----------



## biscuit (Dec 24, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> I could take you but i'm leaving on Friday and staying at a hotel. I don't know if my dad would let you tag along



I may have another way. Are you staying Saturday in a hotel? I'd be fine with a pull out couch bed, or even just the floor. I'd need to be back Saturday night though. If you guys are coming home Saturday, and I can tag along that'd be amazing.


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 24, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I may have another way. Are you staying Saturday in a hotel? I'd be fine with a pull out couch bed, or even just the floor. I'd need to be back Saturday night though. If you guys are coming home Saturday, and I can tag along that'd be amazing.


This works out perfectly! My dad said you can come along. We are heading home right after the comp so we don't have to stay another night at the hotel. PM me your phone number


----------



## biscuit (Dec 24, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> This works out perfectly! My dad said you can come along. We are heading home right after the comp so we don't have to stay another night at the hotel. PM me your phone number


Great! Thank you (and your dad) so much!


----------



## Tycubing (Dec 24, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Great! Thank you (and your dad) so much!


mappy quanzhanamas


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 6, 2017)

Good luck to whoever is going to Marrs mixup


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 6, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Good luck to whoever is going to Marrs mixup


Thanks! I'm probably going to need it.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 6, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Thanks! I'm probably going to need it.


haha you'll probably do good! I wish I could go 2 rds of pyra AND clock. But its kinda far for me and its snowy. Tell me how kilominx and pyra goes.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 6, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Thanks! I'm probably going to need it.



Yeah, you need help to beat me in skewb


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 6, 2017)

I might try to get good at skewb.. But maybe later haha. I'm working on pyra rn. Any cool tricks that you know?


----------



## biscuit (Jan 6, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> I might try to get good at skewb.. But maybe later haha. I'm working on pyra rn. Any cool tricks that you know?



You might want to look at my official Pura results before asking me about that...


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 6, 2017)

lol but i just figured out yesterday that when you block build you build a block for both colors. I've never thought of it like that


----------



## e-cube (Jan 7, 2017)

Hey


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 7, 2017)

e-cube said:


> Hey


Hey whats up!


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 7, 2017)

Is there any plans for kcubing? Hopefully with pyraWe're making plans for nats. If there is kcubing or a comp closer we won't go to nats. But if there's nowhere with pyra then we might go for like one night. Also I don't have any updates about the venue... Facebook banned my acc for some reason. I'll get back to you when I revive my acc. Also hows marrs looking? Cubecomps isnt updating lol


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 10, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Is there any plans for kcubing? Hopefully with pyraWe're making plans for nats. If there is kcubing or a comp closer we won't go to nats. But if there's nowhere with pyra then we might go for like one night. Also I don't have any updates about the venue... Facebook banned my acc for some reason. I'll get back to you when I revive my acc. Also hows marrs looking? Cubecomps isnt updating lol


I am going to have one in late April.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 10, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> I am going to have one in late April.


Did you find a venue?


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 10, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Did you find a venue?


Yes


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 10, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Yes


Oh I just read it from before. I'm really excited! Hope it works and if you need any help I could help. Also I got my Facebook back. But now I'm having a problem logging in... I got the moyu magnetic pyra and I've heard alot of mixed reviews. What do you think?


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 11, 2017)

We need to have more of those meetups at Lamar's, or maybe have an actual club like MCC that has monthly meetups.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 12, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> We need to have more of those meetups at Lamar's, or maybe have an actual club like MCC that has monthly meetups.


That sounds fun! What's Lamar's?


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 12, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> That sounds fun! What's Lamar's?


A restaurant we used to hold meet ups at.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 12, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> That sounds fun! What's Lamar's?



A really good donut place.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 12, 2017)

biscuit said:


> A really good donut place.


Nice! Just got the magnetic pyra. Idk if it'll be my main. It makes fast solves faster but meh solves way slower for me. Also kind of ironically I got a pie cube too


----------



## Sarah86 (Jan 12, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> We need to have more of those meetups at Lamar's, or maybe have an actual club like MCC that has monthly meetups.


Yes, I agree


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 12, 2017)

What do you guys say Feb 11 from 1-3 at lamars?


----------



## biscuit (Jan 12, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> What do you guys say Feb 11 from 1-3 at lamars?



Maybe. I'll have to check with a ride and all that.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 12, 2017)

I can't. but i like in st louis. But I was thinking of emailing the ymca. My friend suggested it but i've never seen an outside place rent the y. Or there is this new community center but it'll probably be hooked up to the city


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 12, 2017)

wait The new community center has a thing that you can rent out. http://www.marylandheights.com/home/showdocument?id=15293
I'm looking at the millennium room. Oh and it isn't quite done with construction.


----------



## Sarah86 (Jan 12, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> What do you guys say Feb 11 from 1-3 at lamars?


I can't make that, how about a week before?


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 12, 2017)

Sarah86 said:


> I can't make that, how about a week before?


I can make it on Feb 4, but my brother has a basketball game at the same time.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 13, 2017)

KCubing Winter 2017 has been submitted for approval for the 4th of March! Barring someone on the board hating me, it should be officially announced in the next couple of days. With that, I will have hosted 4 competitions in 4 seasons (note: I'm counting KCubing 2015 as KCubing Fall 2015)

Events, registration and info will all be available with the official announcement of the competition. See you all there!


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 13, 2017)

biscuit said:


> KCubing spring 2017 has been submitted for approval for the 4th of March! Barring someone on the board hating me, it should be officially announced in the next couple of days. With that, I will have hosted 4 competitions in 4 seasons (note: I'm counting KCubing 2015 as KCubing Fall 2015)
> 
> Events, registration and info will all be available with the official announcement of the competition. See you all there!


Yayyy and do you mean winter? Last time I checked, March 4 was in winter. Was there a giant shift in where the seasons start? How long have I been gone? Why do I keep asking questions? What is the meaning of life?

So excited for FMC lel

Why would you try to kill Logan?


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 13, 2017)

biscuit said:


> KCubing spring 2017 has been submitted for approval for the 4th of March! Barring someone on the board hating me, it should be officially announced in the next couple of days. With that, I will have hosted 4 competitions in 4 seasons (note: I'm counting KCubing 2015 as KCubing Fall 2015)
> 
> Events, registration and info will all be available with the official announcement of the competition. See you all there!


Sickkk I'm down for that!! But I'm guessing no pyra lol but I'll try my best to meet you there. Will it be at that church? Also if you need help or anything I'll help. And Lawrence was super fun so I really hope I can make it


----------



## biscuit (Jan 13, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Yayyy and do you mean winter? Last time I checked, March 4 was in winter. Was there a giant shift in where the seasons start? How long have I been gone? Why do I keep asking questions? What is the meaning of life
> 
> So excited for FMC lel
> 
> Why would you try to kill Logan?



Of course I messed up. Always a word here or there.

It was an accident...


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 13, 2017)

Wait who's Logan. Someone give me some background and I just saw that the events are a mystery


----------



## biscuit (Jan 13, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Wait who's Logan. Someone give me some background and I just saw that the events are a mystery



Logan McGraw from Minnesota.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 13, 2017)

Why is 4BLD on the event list but not the schedule?


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 13, 2017)

Cale S said:


> Why is 4BLD on the event list but not the schedule?


Wait it's up? And who has no school/work bc of ice


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 13, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Wait it's up? And who has no school/work bc of ice


Moi

What are cutoffs for FMC?


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hmm I'm thinking of taking all of today to learn bld. And should I sell clocks again?


----------



## Cale S (Jan 13, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> What are cutoffs for FMC?



1 hour and 80 moves


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 13, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Moi
> 
> What are cutoffs for FMC?


Wait tyler when would ur comp be?


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 13, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Wait tyler when would ur comp be?


April 29th


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 13, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> April 29th


Hmm I could probably either go to one or the other. Which ever one has pyra I'll go lol. Jkjk but I'll try for at least one. And everyone will be at both right?


----------



## biscuit (Jan 13, 2017)

Cale S said:


> Why is 4BLD on the event list but not the schedule?


Uh... Good question. That tab doesn't need to exist in the first place.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 13, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Uh... Good question. That tab doesn't need to exist in the first place.


The schedule is the events tab kind of?


----------



## biscuit (Jan 13, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> The schedule is the events tab kind of?



More so that you can just go look at registration.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hmm @Tyler we're leaning more towards urs bc of feet. But it is a long ways off


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 13, 2017)

So are we still doing the meetup?


----------



## biscuit (Jan 13, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> So are we still doing the meetup?



I think so.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey Tyler one last question is your comp going to be offical. bc if it is i'll try to go for sure. Also I just literally went sledding in the ice rain. It was crazy. You don't slow down at all. But i cut my finger pretty bad though


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 13, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Hey Tyler one last question is your comp going to be offical. bc if it is i'll try to go for sure. Also I just literally went sledding in the ice rain. It was crazy. You don't slow down at all. But i cut my finger pretty bad though


I have already emailed David Woner and he is delegating so yes.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 13, 2017)

Thats awesome!! I'll hopefully be there  I still havent gotten around to bld today


----------



## AcidicCuber (Jan 13, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Hello Cubers in the Kansas City area! There are a few cubers in the Kansas city area(ish) that are trying to get together and cube. The conversation so far has been on https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?49466-Lawrence-Kansas-competition
> 
> If you are in the Kansas city area this would be a good thread for you to follow (wink wink) We have had one meet up so far. I you are interested in coming just join the conversation! Right now we are preparing for the Lawrence comp on November first. We are thinking about another meet up in a week or two.


Hey I live in KC!


----------



## biscuit (Jan 13, 2017)

AcidicCuber said:


> Hey I live in KC!



Welcome!


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 13, 2017)

AcidicCuber said:


> Hey I live in KC!


You're in luck!! There will be 2 comps in kc soon! Also most of the people here are from there too. I'm from stl but whatever lol


----------



## AcidicCuber (Jan 13, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> You're in luck!! There will be 2 comps in kc soon! Also most of the people here are from there too. I'm from stl but whatever lol


sweet!


----------



## AcidicCuber (Jan 13, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Moi
> 
> What are cutoffs for FMC?


hi there


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 13, 2017)

AcidicCuber said:


> sweet!


Wait do you remember what color shirt you were wearing at Lawrence fall? I went and i was wearing like a purple under armour


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 13, 2017)

AcidicCuber said:


> hi there


Hi stranger


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 15, 2017)

@aybuck37 Are you going to organize a comp this year? If I find a good venue, I will have a comp this summer(RIP Garrett).


----------



## biscuit (Jan 15, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> @aybuck37 Are you going to organize a comp this year? If I find a good venue, I will have a comp this summer(RIP Garrett).



Y U haf to do dis


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 15, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Y U haf to do dis


I want to make it 2-day as well


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 15, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> @aybuck37 Are you going to organize a comp this year? If I find a good venue, I will have a comp this summer(RIP Garrett).


I don't think I can this year. The venue I'm looking at isn't even done with construction. Maybe if the comp on april 29 is good the same school will do it again in the summer?


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 15, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> I don't think I can this year. The venue I'm looking at isn't even done with construction. Maybe if the comp on april 29 is good the same school will do it again in the summer?


Well, I would have to find a different venue because schools are closed during the summer.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 15, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Well, I would have to find a different venue because schools are closed during the summer.


Oh yeah that's true. But i'd probably go if there is one in summer


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 15, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Oh yeah that's true. But i'd probably go if there is one in summer


First I'd have to find a venue


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 15, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> First I'd have to find a venue


Yeah. Did you see the comp in Wisconsin? I think it got updated today


----------



## biscuit (Jan 15, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> First I'd have to find a venue



Anyone can do it at the venue I use. I don't attend that church or anything. It's $400 dollars flat fee.


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 15, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Anyone can do it at the venue I use. I don't attend that church or anything. It's $400 dollars flat fee.


Kewl


----------



## AcidicCuber (Jan 19, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Wait do you remember what color shirt you were wearing at Lawrence fall? I went and i was wearing like a purple under armour


I was wearing a red jacket and if i took it off i was wearing a brown shirt


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 19, 2017)

AcidicCuber said:


> I was wearing a red jacket and if i took it off i was wearing a brown shirt


Hmm I can't quite remember from that long ago lol. Hey Tyler anything new about your comp?


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 19, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Hmm I can't quite remember from that long ago lol. Hey Tyler anything new about your comp?


No. David still hasn't replied to my last email.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 19, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> No. David still hasn't replied to my last email.


Yikes. The venue I'm looking at might finish construction in March


----------



## Tycubing (Jan 21, 2017)

For the meetup, we are having it here right?


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 22, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> For the meetup, we are having it here right?


If I could go i would totally get the pineapple doughnut


----------



## Sarah86 (Jan 23, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> For the meetup, we are having it here right?


Yeah, same as last time right?


----------



## biscuit (Jan 26, 2017)

So the plan is 1-3 on Feb. 4th at Lamar's. Does this work for everyone? (I might be able to go depending on how Basketball goes this Saturday. I wouldn't be surprised if we get eliminated from the Tournament)


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 26, 2017)

biscuit said:


> So the plan is 1-3 on Feb. 4th at Lamar's. Does this work for everyone? (I might be able to go depending on how Basketball goes this Saturday. I wouldn't be surprised if we get eliminated from the Tournament)


Am or pm haha


----------



## biscuit (Jan 26, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Am or pm haha


AM, of course.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 27, 2017)

biscuit said:


> AM, of course.


Lol how many tables would you need just in the back area. The venue doesn't have any tables,


----------



## biscuit (Jan 27, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Lol how many tables would you need just in the back area. The venue doesn't have any tables,



What? Are you saying Lamar's doesn't have Tables? I'm not sure on that, but I'd assume so since they've done meetups there before.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jan 27, 2017)

biscuit said:


> What? Are you saying Lamar's doesn't have Tables? I'm not sure on that, but I'd assume so since they've done meetups there before.


ohh wait I meant at the venue I'm looking at. It's a community center so I'm sure they'll have tables?


----------



## biscuit (Jan 28, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> ohh wait I meant at the venue I'm looking at. It's a community center so I'm sure they'll have tables?



They should.


----------



## Sarah86 (Feb 2, 2017)

So for the meetup on Saturday, if Garrett can't make it, should we just reschedule for when we can all be there? Since it's most likely just going to be 3 of us total


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 2, 2017)

Sarah86 said:


> So for the meetup on Saturday, if Garrett can't make it, should we just reschedule for when we can all be there? Since it's most likely just going to be 3 of us total


You should live stream it


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 2, 2017)

Sarah86 said:


> So for the meetup on Saturday, if Garrett can't make it, should we just reschedule for when we can all be there? Since it's most likely just going to be 3 of us total


Garrett can't make it?

Otherwise I don't know any other days to do it.


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 2, 2017)

Might have found a new venue!! Could you give me ideas on what to fill out on the "event request" page?
http://www.concordlife.com/eventrequest/


----------



## biscuit (Feb 2, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Garrett can't make it?
> 
> Otherwise I don't know any other days to do it.


It depends on how basketball goes. We lost one game last week, and in double elim, we could play 1-4 games. We could be out by 10:30, or we could be there till 3:00


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 2, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Might have found a new venue!! Could you give me ideas on what to fill out on the "event request" page?
> http://www.concordlife.com/eventrequest/


doesn't look confusing to me, what can't you figure out?


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 2, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> doesn't look confusing to me, what can't you figure out?


yup just wanted to know if I should add anything specific


----------



## biscuit (Feb 4, 2017)

Me, Tyler and Sarah are going to be at the Lamar's off Quivera 1-3 today if anyoen else wants to show up.


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 4, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Me, Tyler and Sarah are going to be at the Lamar's off Quivera 1-3 today if anyoen else wants to show up.


@AcidicCuber is coming too.


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 5, 2017)

What do you think about unofficial magic?????


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 5, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> What do you think about unofficial magic?????


No


----------



## mertzt89 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hello everyone! Just thought I would introduce myself.

My name is Tim and I live in the Overland Park area. I have just recently started to learn how to speed cube (within the last month or so).

I currently know how to do CFOP with 2-look OLL and PLL, but each day I am learning the remaining algs for OLL and PLL. My Ao5 currently sits at about 45 seconds but is consistently improving.

I plan to make an appearance at the KCubing Winter 2017 event as a spectator to see the ins and outs of a competition.

Happy Cubing!


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 15, 2017)

mertzt89 said:


> Hello everyone! Just thought I would introduce myself.
> 
> My name is Tim and I live in the Overland Park area. I have just recently started to learn how to speed cube (within the last month or so).
> 
> ...


Ayeee what's up Tim!! Do you like pyraminx?


----------



## biscuit (Feb 15, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Ayeee what's up Tim!! Do you like pyraminx?



Why would you even mention that event? You should go read the original post of this thread.


----------



## mertzt89 (Feb 15, 2017)

I have done a pyraminx in the past, but I do not own one. It is on my list of puzzles to get.

I mainly do 3x3x3 at the moment.


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 15, 2017)

my favorite events are pyra, clock, feet, and fmc. the only reason i like fmc bc its _so_ fun to watch


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 15, 2017)

mertzt89 said:


> I have done a pyraminx in the past, but I do not own one. It is on my list of puzzles to get.
> 
> I mainly do 3x3x3 at the moment.


Yeah you should totally become a pro pyraminxer


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 15, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> my favorite events are pyra, clock, feet, and fmc. the only reason i like fmc bc its _so_ fun to watch


does this mean you'll have fmc at your comp this summer? cuz it would be cool to compete in even though i avg like ~40ish moves. What events do you plan on anyway?


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 15, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> does this mean you'll have fmc at your comp this summer? cuz it would be cool to compete in even though i avg like ~40ish moves. What events do you plan on anyway?


Oh man Idk about FMC! tbh I haven't done it OR watched it. But I'm thinking of having easy events. Also, I'm looking at events that people around st louis are good at, so the comp can be really competitive


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 15, 2017)

mertzt89 said:


> I have done a pyraminx in the past, but I do not own one. It is on my list of puzzles to get.
> 
> I mainly do 3x3x3 at the moment.


Welcome to the forums Tim! I live in OP as well. I am holding one this spring in town so it should be a very close drive


----------



## biscuit (Feb 16, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> does this mean you'll have fmc at your comp this summer? cuz it would be cool to compete in even though i avg like ~40ish moves. What events do you plan on anyway?



You know where is having OH? KCubing Winter 2017.


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 16, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Oh man Idk about FMC! tbh I haven't done it OR watched it. But I'm thinking of having easy events. Also, I'm looking at events that people around st louis are good at, so the comp can be really competitive


well according to the state rankings and people i've met the best events go somewhat like this...
2x2
skewb
3x3 
pyra
and then all the other events


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 16, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> well according to the state rankings and people i've met the best events go somewhat like this...
> 2x2
> skewb
> 3x3
> ...


Yup! And it just so happens that those are my favorite


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 16, 2017)

I might send the event request to the venue this weekend


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 16, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> I might send the event request to the venue this weekend


do it as soon as you can


----------



## biscuit (Feb 17, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> I might send the event request to the venue this weekend


You've talked with and confirmed the date with a delegate right?


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 17, 2017)

biscuit said:


> You've talked with and confirmed the date with a delegate right?


Nope. I guess it's so long off I didn't think about that


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 17, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Nope. I guess it's so long off I didn't think about that


If I were you i'd get everything in place as soon as you can even if it's in august. it will make it much more successful because you'll have plenty of time to adjust to make it absolutely perfect. 
P.S. my prefered events (probably identical to yours)
2x2
3x3
skewb
pyra
FMC (but only like one attempt)
(kilo) unofficial


----------



## biscuit (Feb 17, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> If I were you i'd get everything in place as soon as you can even if it's in august. it will make it much more successful because you'll have plenty of time to adjust to make it absolutely perfect.
> P.S. my prefered events (probably identical to yours)
> 2x2
> 3x3
> ...



One of these is not like the others.

And ew. Pyra.


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 17, 2017)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11ZMCMtXj4CL7scGsa0Q39Go-WQ1vgjk37eiPrQeEdQM/edit?usp=sharing

Do you think the finals for everything is too rushed? I like the idea of top 16. Then its really competitive


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 17, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11ZMCMtXj4CL7scGsa0Q39Go-WQ1vgjk37eiPrQeEdQM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Do you think the finals for everything is too rushed? I like the idea of top 16. Then its really competitive


eww why magic?


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hmm the event request needs alot of details. I might contact a delegate first. Should I email the one from kc?


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 17, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Hmm the event request needs alot of details. I might contact a delegate first. Should I email the one from kc?


He doesn't travel. Try Walker Welch.


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 17, 2017)

I messaged concord church on Facebook and they said that they could accommodate for it!!!! I need to contact a delegate as soon as possible because the event request needs alot of details


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 17, 2017)

Just got back into cubing recently, what did I miss other than Woner being a delegate now?


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 17, 2017)

Walker Welch became a delegate


----------



## biscuit (Feb 17, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11ZMCMtXj4CL7scGsa0Q39Go-WQ1vgjk37eiPrQeEdQM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Do you think the finals for everything is too rushed? I like the idea of top 16. Then its really competitive



45 minutes for 2x2 finals is WAAAAAAAY too much. I budget 10 minutes fo 2x2 and 3x3 finals. You may want a little more than that, but certainly not 45 and 30. Also, why is 2x2 finals longer than 3x3 finals?

Also, Magic? If yes, why best of 1?


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 18, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11ZMCMtXj4CL7scGsa0Q39Go-WQ1vgjk37eiPrQeEdQM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Do you think the finals for everything is too rushed? I like the idea of top 16. Then its really competitive


wouldn't a comp with only 75 competitors only require like half of the time you allowed for events? Also if walker doesn't wanna, James Hildreth is another person to contact.


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 18, 2017)

@aybuck37 Clock will take a lot longer than 15 min.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 18, 2017)

I'd set 3bld as 15 minute cumulative.


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 19, 2017)

Fixed it! I messed up the colors around clock, but I think it's fine now


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 3, 2017)

Good Luck tomorrow everyone!


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 4, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Good Luck tomorrow everyone!


Garrett is gonna need it in skewb


----------



## biscuit (Mar 4, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Garrett is gonna need it in skewb



I've barely practiced skewb at all... And that's why Cale is going down!


----------



## biscuit (Mar 4, 2017)

I guess I might as well make goals... Sure!

2x2: sub 5 average's cool. Give no cares.
3x3: All averages sub 14. At least sub 15. No Sup 20 solves. 
5x5: Nats qualification pls? (2:15 average). I have no idea if i'll make it.
skewb: beat Tyler. Prbably not. Don't do bad
Mega: Make Hard cutoff.
Clock: Nats qualification pls? (basically, don't DNF again)
BLD: Success.
FMC: Success using real techniques. Nats qualification would be cool, but I doubt it.


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 4, 2017)

biscuit said:


> I guess I might as well make goals... Sure!
> 
> 2x2: sub 5 average's cool. Give no cares.
> 3x3: All averages sub 14. At least sub 15. No Sup 20 solves.
> ...


Oh yeah I forgot about nats


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm putting magnets in a moyu pyraminx v1! It's such a genius idea. Also I found a genius way to flip pancakes


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 4, 2017)

Skewb is just around the corner good luck


----------



## Cale S (Mar 4, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Skewb is just around the corner good luck



First we have to finish the random round of 4BLD that was added


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 5, 2017)

1st and 2nd heat scrambles of skewb were garbage while 3rd and 4th heat were easy. I was in heat 2. **rolls eyes


----------



## biscuit (Mar 5, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> 1st and 2nd heat scrambles of skewb were garbage while 3rd and 4th heat were easy. I was in heat 2. **rolls eyes



And I crushed those solves for a podium


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 11, 2017)

Chris made a great video on KCubing Winter


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 18, 2017)

Do you guys want to have another meetup at Lamar's soon?

I'm open on 4/15/17 if anyone else is too


----------



## BattleCubing (Jul 7, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Do you guys want to have another meetup at Lamar's soon?
> 
> I'm open on 4/15/17 if anyone else is too




Just found this thread again after like a year. I'm open whenever


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 8, 2017)

BattleCubing said:


> Just found this thread again after like a year. I'm open whenever


Hey!! I think most of the people are at nats rn.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm not


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 9, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> I'm not


Sad! Get over here right now!


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 9, 2017)

If the next meetup is at unforked im legit going to try and drive to kc


----------



## BattleCubing (Jul 12, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> If the next meetup is at unforked im legit going to try and drive to kc



Where are you from?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 12, 2017)

BattleCubing said:


> Where are you from?


He's from St. Louis which is basically Kansas City except better.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 12, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> He's from St. Louis which is basically Kansas City except better.


Although we don't have Unforked


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 12, 2017)

But we have The Hill, and Ted Drewes


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 12, 2017)

That's true! And I think there's an update for the next st. louis comp. I heard next Sept. or Oct


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 13, 2017)

kprox1994 said:


> But we have The Hill, and Ted Drewes


yeah it's pretty clear

we also have a skyline that isn't boring because some guy decided we needed a giant arch or something



aybuck37 said:


> That's true! And I think there's an update for the next st. louis comp. I heard next Sept. or Oct


I swear to god if I can't go someone will die.


----------



## BattleCubing (Jul 13, 2017)

I was t


JustinTimeCuber said:


> yeah it's pretty clear
> 
> we also have a skyline that isn't boring because some guy decided we needed a giant arch or something
> 
> ...


I was thinking about organizing one here in Kansas


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 13, 2017)

So who here is going to Heartland Championships? I kinda want to go but convincing my parents to take me will be REALLY hard this close after Nationals.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 13, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> So who here is going to Heartland Championships? I kinda want to go but convincing my parents to take me will be REALLY hard this close after Nationals.


I can't. I'm going camping with my dad and brother


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 13, 2017)

I never been to a comp before, I was thinking about going but I don't want really want to make the trek alone. I mostly just want to film it, I've been thinking about doing a cubing documentary.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 13, 2017)

kprox1994 said:


> I never been to a comp before, I was thinking about going but I don't want really want to make the trek alone. I mostly just want to film it, I've been thinking about doing a cubing documentary.


There was one in St. Charles a few weeks ago, and I've heard from various people (including the organizer) that they are trying to do another one this fall.

Also that sounds like a really cool idea.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 13, 2017)

Yeah I wanted to go but June, Sept, Oct is wedding season and I'm a Wedding Videographer. I've waited 8 years for one here and that is 10mins from me.


----------



## biscuit (Jul 17, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> There was one in St. Charles a few weeks ago, and I've heard from various people (including the organizer) that they are trying to do another one this fall.
> 
> Also that sounds like a really cool idea.


Our current plan is to have Jared do his next comp early October, and the next KCubing in November


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 17, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Our current plan is to have Jared do his next comp early October, and the next KCubing in November


Dude yessss that sounds awesome!


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 17, 2017)

https://docs.google.com/a/parkwaysc...H9f6EfQc648uFKFX-ecmYeKEXiKycJyAk/mobilebasic 
If you could skip oct 22 that would be so helpful! But honestly i think I'll be good any other week!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 17, 2017)

Ooh probably my first comp in St Louis area!


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 18, 2017)

I want to go to Heartland Champs but my usual group of guys that I travel with all can't go that weekend. :C Considering driving myself but idk.


----------



## biscuit (Jul 22, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> https://docs.google.com/a/parkwaysc...H9f6EfQc648uFKFX-ecmYeKEXiKycJyAk/mobilebasic
> If you could skip oct 22 that would be so helpful! But honestly i think I'll be good any other week!



That doc isn't public, so we can't see it.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 22, 2017)

biscuit said:


> That doc isn't public, so we can't see it.


Oh whoops. It's just a schedule, I'm pretty sure I can make it any week except 22nd


----------



## aybuck37 (Aug 11, 2017)

Kcubing Fall 2017 was announced!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 11, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Kcubing Fall 2017 was announced!


I DEMAND 3 ROUNDS OF 2x2 

so does anyone have any updates on SCC?


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 11, 2017)

WHAT?!? I CAN ACTUALLY GO TO A COMP FOR ONCE!!!!


----------



## biscuit (Aug 11, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I DEMAND 3 ROUNDS OF 2x2



NOPE! 2 rounds will be the new normal. It takes too much time to add another round.

And I really hate 2x2.


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 11, 2017)

biscuit said:


> NOPE! 2 rounds will be the new normal. It takes too much time to add another round.
> 
> And I really hate 2x2.


[adds tentative second round of 3bld]


----------



## biscuit (Aug 11, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> [adds tentative second round of 3bld]



That's actually a thing... The other one is Squan.


----------



## aybuck37 (Aug 11, 2017)

Ooo I like the tshirt design


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm new here, but could we do a online ks comp. I'm not fast at all, but we could try. Just a one time deal. I could do scrambles. Maybe 2x2,3x3,4x4,5x5,6x6,7x7,Prya,Mega,OH,3blind,4 blind, mutliblind, feet, skewb. Anything else? Average of 5 on everything.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 24, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I'm new here, but could we do a online ks comp. I'm not fast at all, but we could try. Just a one time deal. I could do scrambles. Maybe 2x2,3x3,4x4,5x5,6x6,7x7,Prya,Mega,OH,3blind,4 blind, mutliblind, feet, skewb. Anything else? Average of 5 on everything.


Sure! We could do it though skype?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 24, 2017)

I wasn't thinking that, just like honor system. But, some people could sure. I wont head that though. IDK about skype.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 24, 2017)

How many people would be interested in participating? I dont care if there is only a few, but I'd like to know which events the participants would like. I could also do this like once a month or so if people like this.


----------



## aybuck37 (Sep 24, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> How many people would be interested in participating? I dont care if there is only a few, but I'd like to know which events the participants would like. I could also do this like once a month or so if people like this.


Hmm I know there’s an online weekly competition on the forum. We could just do that and try to get most of the kc group to do it too.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 24, 2017)

Okay. That's cool.


----------



## Zyrb (Mar 17, 2019)

Hey all, I’m getting back into cubing after a long break. My last comp was Lawrence 2014. It looks like there hasn’t been a KC cube meetup in a while. Would anyone be interested in making that happen again? Im practicing for the comp in May and would love to have a meetup with other KC cubers because I don’t know any at the moment and couldn’t find a Facebook group.


----------

